# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2016



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2016 às 13:52)

*







*


*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2016 às 14:04)

Máxima já tocou nos 24°C.
Começo o tópico com uma imagem primaveril:






Como está Lestada, nada mexe no jardim. Tirada com o telemóvel.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2016 às 14:17)

Boas
´
Mínima de 12,9ºC

Dia de céu limpo mas vento moderado de Este 

Temperatura de 23,2ºC e hum de 32%


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2016 às 14:51)

Excelente temperatura por aqui.
23,0ºC
Vento moderado NE

______

Às 13 horas  a estação do raso seguia nos 23,3ºC, isto representa um dia de verão naquela zona em particular. Sempre interessante observar a importância do quadrante do vento, lestada a meter calor em todo o lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2016 às 18:44)

Extremos de hoje: *11,4ºC */ *23,1ºC
___________*

A estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche regressou ao activo, por enquanto claro*.*
Ontem rajada máxima de *71 km/h*, bateu  assim o valor do Cabo Raso, *65,9 km/h*


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2016 às 20:28)

A máxima de hoje foi de 24,5ºC

Agora estão 21,7ºC


----------



## Geopower (1 Mai 2016 às 20:53)

Máxima por Telheiras 24,1*C. Neste momento 18,2*C. Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Toby (1 Mai 2016 às 20:57)

Ola, Bonsoir 

23.2°
6.6 UV
942w/m2
19 km/h


----------



## Rachie (1 Mai 2016 às 21:00)

Máxima 25.3
Mínima 13.2
Actual 19.1

:-)


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

A estação perdeu sinal uma vez mais, incrivel...
Sigo com *15,5ºC*
_______

*Seiça,Ourém *terá tido geada na ultima madrugada, um mundo à parte.
Extremos: *2,4ºC* / *26,6ºC


https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history*

De manhã cedo o dono da estação raspa o gelo do vidro do carro e à tarde dá um mergulho na piscina, vale tramado aquele.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2016 às 21:33)

Ontem, a nortada aqui da zona trabalhou bem, a estrada do Guincho esta manhã.
A camara municipal de Cascais / proteccao civil tem que ser mais proactiva...uma mota, por exemplo, facilmente tem um despiste...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2016 às 21:52)

Máxima de *25,2ºC*, deu para o primeiro mergulho do ano* *


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mai 2016 às 21:59)

Boas!
A máxima chegou aos *22,6°C*. Brutal dia primaveril. Estive de calções o dia todo sem apanhar frio. 
De salientar a escassez de humidade no ar, que me está a trazer alergias e pó aos carros. 
Por enquanto ainda sigo com uns amenos *18,6°C*. Bom, bom era registar a primeira mínima tropical do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2016 às 09:04)

Boas,

Mínima alta: *15,8ºC*
Actual: *18,2ºC*
Vento moderado a forte de *NE*

Inversão no cabo raso, parece mentira mas volta e meia acontece, mínima horária de *9,9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2016 às 13:36)

*25.6ºC *na Fajarda


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2016 às 19:20)

máxima de *28.7ºC*
minima de *8.1ºC*
actual 25ºC


----------



## Toby (2 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

Actual 14.3°
Hoje 24.1°, 23Km/h, 6.6UV, 946W/M2

Quando faz beleza aqui, as nossas crianças e netos recordam-se que existe-se....... papa... a água da piscina é boa


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2016 às 21:36)

Boas

Extremos de hoje: *15,7ºC* /* 24,2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *45 km/h*

Belo dia, amanhã promete aquece bem mais. 
_______

Amplitudes térmicas  interessantes.

Seiça,Ourém: *2,9ºC* / *28,0ºC*
Tomar: *5,1ºC */ *28,6ºC*
Canha, Montijo:  *5,5ºC* / *28,8ºC*
Montalvo, Constância: *5,8ºC* / *27,8ºC*
Barosa, Leiria: *4,1ºC* / *24,5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mai 2016 às 22:12)

Boas!
Sigo com uns impressionantes *20,5°C*. Noite bem tropical...
Registei (outra vez ) a temperatura mais alta do ano, de *24,2°C *(igual à tua máxima @jonas_87 ). Amanhã é que vai disparar bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2016 às 23:30)

Temperatura a subir...*19,7ºC*
Vento de *NE*, pois claro.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

Sigo com* 19,6°C *e vento moderado, que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos minutos...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2016 às 23:51)

*Seiça* sempre com outro andamento.
Amanhã com a previsão da máxima nos 30/31ºC, a amplitude vai ser agressiva.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2016 às 23:53)

*17.1ºC*, está mais alta que o habitual  e sim também se levantou uma brisa


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2016 às 00:22)

Mínima de *15,2ºC*
Máxima de *27,4ºC*, estranhei o valor mas muitas estações de Lisboa chegaram aos 27ºC, incluindo algumas do IPMA. 

O vento quase moderado à tarde soube mesmo bem 
Amanhã será o recorde da máxima.  As bacias do Tejo e do Sado vão arder. 


___
Não sei se vou continuar a acumular dados para 2016, visto que Abril foi uma confusão para as estações que acompanho.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mai 2016 às 00:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima de *15,2ºC*
> Máxima de *27,4ºC*, estranhei o valor mas muitas estações de Lisboa chegaram aos 27ºC, incluindo algumas do IPMA.
> 
> O vento quase moderado à tarde soube mesmo bem
> ...


27°C é loucura! Qual é a estação que segues?


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2016 às 00:41)

18,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE. 

Saudades destas noites com cheiro a verão!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2016 às 00:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> 27°C é loucura! Qual é a estação que segues?


Amadora 

As do IPMA de Alvalade e Ajuda chegaram aos 26,9ºC às 15h ou 16h, sendo que a máxima também deve ter ultrapassado os 27ºC, sendo a Amadora um clima muito urbano, diria que é normal.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2016 às 01:14)

Dia bem agradável, apesar do vento moderado que ainda assim não foi desconfortável. 16,5ºC actuais.


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Mai 2016 às 11:56)

À espera de sentir as temperaturas nos 30s mas o termómetro ainda tem muito que andar para lá chegar: 22.3ºC à sombra numa varanda voltada a norte sem edifícios ou obstruções em frente (sempre em frente só lisboa). Ainda não bateu o record de 22.8ºC do dia 1 de Maio.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2016 às 12:06)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,6ºC

Agora um dia já a parecer Verão, estão uns muito escaldantes 27,4ºC com vento fraco e humidade baixa 30%

O IPMA está a prever uma máxima para Setúbal de 33ºC, acho muito mas logo veremos, aposto mais em 30/31ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 12:07)

Estou parvo com a previsão dos modelos para os próximos 10 dias, instabilidade e chuva, muita chuva.
___

Manhã quente, Cascais segue nos *25ºC*.
*Atenção á exposição solar, o UV está no nível 9!*
Estou curioso para ver qual será a minha máxima de hoje.


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Mai 2016 às 12:45)

E em menos de uma hora parece que a temperatura começou a subir, já foi batido o recorde do ano aqui: 23.6ºC agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 12:54)

São 13horas e *Seiça *já vai com seguintes extremos: *4,1ºC */ *28,3ºC*
A temperatura ainda vai subir alguns ºC.
Em boa hora foi instalada aquela estação.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2016 às 13:10)

Sigo com 28,8ºC e 23%Hr o vento é fraco inferior a 30km/h


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Mai 2016 às 13:30)

De 23.6 para 24.9ºC aqui, 43 minutos depois.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mai 2016 às 13:45)

Boas!
A mínima chegou aos *17,7°C*. Estão *24,9°C *neste momento. Que bafo!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 13:53)

A brisa marítima continua fresca junto à costa:

Praia Grande,Sintra
T: máxima: *26,6ºC *(11:17)       
T:actual:*17,8ºC*

Praia do Guincho,Cascais
T:máxima:* 26,6ºC*(11:37) 
T.actual: *18,1ºC*


----------



## Mike26 (3 Mai 2016 às 13:59)

Boa tarde!

Tendo em conta o dia de hoje e as previsões para os próximos dias, é caso para dizer: olá Verão, prazer em ver-te mas ainda não chegou a tua altura  hoje é, sem sombra de dúvida, o dia mais quente do ano até agora. A estação do Cacém já vai nos *30,3ºC  *().
Mínima de *14,4ºC *às 3h05 da madrugada.

Aproveitem bem o dia de hoje que tão cedo não teremos outro igual


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Mai 2016 às 14:20)

Em 50 minutos passou de 24.9 para 26.1ºC aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mai 2016 às 14:34)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos *29,2ºC*

Mínima de *7,9ºC*

Algumas estações de Coimbra já passaram a barreira do 30ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Mai 2016 às 14:43)

Boas por aqui a máxima de ontem foi de 28.2  a mínima 9.3 por agora já vai nos 30.2.
A costa vicentina tem estado a arder por estes dias é caso para dizer que devem ser poucos os dias de verão em que as temperaturas chegam a estes valores por aqueles lados vicentinos.


----------



## Firefigther (3 Mai 2016 às 14:54)

Pelo Montijo sigo com 30 graus , vento fraco. Nem acredito que os modelos dão chuva a partir de amanha e que para sábado  o IPMA dá chuva forte.... será mesmo ??????


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mai 2016 às 15:58)

*30,5ºC  *


----------



## dahon (3 Mai 2016 às 16:02)

Hoje está muito forte 31.8°C no Pólo II


----------



## Mike26 (3 Mai 2016 às 16:19)

*30,6ºC* no Cacém


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

Agora, em Alcabideche, sigo com *29,6ºC*
Que calor, ainda no sabado tive uma máxima de* 16,6ºC
*
Pelos vistos a 4 kms a oeste, junto ao mar, tenho a temperatura nos 18ºC, ou seja, 12ºC de diferença, é obra.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mai 2016 às 16:41)

por Telheiras 29.2ºC. vento fraco de E. Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 16:53)

A temperatura tocou agora nos *30,0ºC*
Vento moderado  de leste

Outras estaçõe neste momento:

Nova-Oeiras: *32,5ºC*
Parede, Cascais: *31,6ºC*
Pampilheira, Cascais: *30,7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mai 2016 às 17:05)

*27,2°C *neste momento. Não se aguenta estar ao sol.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2016 às 17:08)

A estação Setúbal-Areias é credível?


----------



## dahon (3 Mai 2016 às 17:14)

Parece-me que 32.6ºC foi a máxima aqui no Pólo II.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2016 às 17:15)

já por Lisboa, dia quentinho, quando abalei de manhã da Fajarda estava 10ºC mas reparei que a minima lá foi *9.2ºC*, agora mandei sms à minha irmã para me dizer a temperatura que a minha estação lá na Fajarda está a marcar diz que tem *31ºC*, provavelmente a máxima foi na casa dos 31 e algo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 17:20)

A temperatura mantém-se nos *30,0ºC*, não se mexe.
Entretanto o vento aumentou um pouco, já sopra moderado a forte de NE.
Enquanto o vento não rodar para NO pouco irá arrefecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 17:36)

Nickname disse:


> A estação Setúbal-Areias é credível?



Julgo que sim, deixa ver o registo da máxima do @miguel , ainda que esta estação fique mais a norte da cidade.
Espreita aqui o local exacto da estação: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/localizacao-de-algumas-estacoes-automaticas-ipma.7371/


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2016 às 17:58)

Aqui na minha estação a máxima foi de 31,3ºC

Agora estão 30,7ºC


----------



## Rui Alex (3 Mai 2016 às 18:26)

Aqui no Seixal o meu sensor da temperatura (numa varanda de 3º andar voltada para norte sem obstruções em frente, e dentro de do "galinheiro" branco) está a registar o valor máximo de 28,7ºC. Não sei se a estas horas ainda irá subir mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 18:33)

*Extremos térmicos: 14,5ºC* / *30,1ºC*

Venha a precipitação, seria épico a barragem da mula encher na totalidade em pleno mês de maio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2016 às 18:52)

Máxima de *31,1ºC,* a fazer vergonha a alguns dias de Verão. 

Pelas *17h-18h* foi a hora de maior calor, passei por uma rua sem vento nenhum e onde os raios eram refletidos pela calçada, pelo prédio, por tudo, diria que estavam uns 34ºC naquela rua, uma estufa autêntica, a minha cabeça quase que explodia. 

Gostava de saber como é que algumas pessoas aguentam este calor com casacos e camisolas, até de malha! Qual é o vosso segredo? 

No autocarro, o termómetro marcava os 32ºC entre a Amadora e Queluz, zona tórrida.

Agora que já tinha entrado em modo de Verão é que vejo a previsão para 10 dias, tenho de largar os chinelos, os calções e a t-shirt, mas também haverá tempo para isso.  Mas soube bem, até me alegrou mais o dia. 

A descida de Quarta para Quinta é que vai causar muitas dores de cabeça, quase 10ºC. 

O país mais quente da Europa:







Setúbal vai nos *32,8ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mai 2016 às 19:03)

Acabei de registar a máxima do dia (e do ano), de *27,4°C*. A humidade continua bastante baixa, nos 28%.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 19:09)

No vale de Colares as amplitudes térmicas têm sido interessantes.
*Galamares, Sintra.*

Hoje:  *6,4ºC */ *30,0ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2016 às 20:53)

Dia bem quente aqui pelo Ribatejo.
Trabalhar na agricultura só ao amanhecer ou ao entardecer.
Máxima: 29.7°C
Mínima: 14°C
Actual:25.2°C


----------



## Rachie (3 Mai 2016 às 21:14)

Máxima 33.1
Mínima 15.1
Actual 23.9 com humidade abaixo de 10%

Está mais quente na rua que em casa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2016 às 21:33)

Rachie disse:


> Máxima 33.1
> Mínima 15.1
> Actual 23.9 com humidade abaixo de 10%
> 
> Está mais quente na rua que em casa



Humidade abaixo dos 10%?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 21:41)

Ainda nos *24,6ºC.*..lestada _onfire_.


----------



## Rachie (3 Mai 2016 às 21:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Humidade abaixo dos 10%?


Sim. Também achei. Mas agora está a subir...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mai 2016 às 22:42)

Estão *24,4°C*. Estive há bocado na rua e está muito abafado. Nem o vento refrescava.
Vai ser lindo para adormecer...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mai 2016 às 22:47)

Rachie disse:


> Máxima 33.1
> Mínima 15.1
> Actual 23.9 com humidade abaixo de 10%
> 
> Está mais quente na rua que em casa


Há várias estações a marcar esse valor neste momento. Muito interessante...


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mai 2016 às 23:04)

*16,2ºC*

Máxima: *30,9ºC*
Mínima: *7.9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2016 às 23:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Humidade abaixo dos 10%?





Rachie disse:


> Sim. Também achei. Mas agora está a subir...





Tiagolco disse:


> Há várias estações a marcar esse valor neste momento. Muito interessante...









Diria que estava previsto


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2016 às 23:09)

Noite bem tropical mesmo cá por Lisboa, 23,8ºC. 28% HR (Gago Coutinho)


----------



## Geopower (3 Mai 2016 às 23:15)

noite tropical na rua:24,1*C. Vento fraco de leste e efeito da ilha da calor urbano.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

*24,0ºC* estáveis.


----------



## Mike26 (4 Mai 2016 às 00:03)

A passagem do dia 3 para o dia 4 dá-se com *23,3ºC *e vento fraco. A fazer lembrar uma bela noite de Agosto


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mai 2016 às 01:26)

Bela noite hoje ainda com *20,7ºC *a esta hora e 46% de HR (a subir ligeiramente)! Vento nulo de NNE e ambiente abafado...
O dia foi bem quente, alias, o mais quente do ano com a máxima a chegar aos *29,8ºC!!  *A HR chegou aos 27%, por isso até é estranho haver estações abaixo dos 10%... 
A mínima até foi fresca, ficando-se nos *14,2ºC*
O vento soprou fraco a moderado de NE todo o dia, enfraquecendo para a noite.

Venha masé de lá a instabilidade que assim é que interessa!!!


----------



## Toby (4 Mai 2016 às 06:05)

06h02 = 21.6°!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia,

T.minima: *16,4ºC*

Ás 00:05 a temperatura era de *24,1ºC*, acredito que seja a máxima o dia, vamos ver.
____________________________________________________

Entretanto para amanhã:

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2016 às 12:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Diria que estava previsto



Mas isso é a 700hPa (~3000m de altitude).

Estávamos mal se à superfície e em alto mar a humidade fosse <5%.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2016 às 12:33)

Boas

Mínima de 15,1ºC

Dia mais nublado mas com o sol a espreitar ainda que algo tímido, temperatura como se esperava mais baixa mas ainda assim esta um dia quente hoje ainda, estão agora 24,1ºC com vento fraco e humidade de 35%


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2016 às 13:05)

Boa tarde. Por aqui o tempo já fechou, mas está abafado...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2016 às 13:28)

Boas,
Inicio de tarde bem abafado, registo *24,5ºC, *dia ideal para testar os RS´s.
De manhã andei pelo litoral sintrense e por lá também estava calor, o vento leste é tramado. 
Fiquei impressionado com a quantidade de insectos, certamente que este calor os despertou.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2016 às 13:45)

Boas!
Registei (até agora) a minha primeira mínima tropical, de *19,7°C*, mas esse valor deverá ser ultrapassado à noite.
Por enquanto sigo com *24,7°C *e céu bastante nublado por cirrus e alguns cumulus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2016 às 13:50)

Ups 


AnDré disse:


> Mas isso é a 700hPa (~3000m de altitude).
> 
> Estávamos mal se à superfície e em alto mar a humidade fosse <5%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2016 às 13:51)

Mínima de *17,6ºC* e máxima já tocou nos *27,3ºC*


----------



## Firefigther (4 Mai 2016 às 14:13)

Pelo Montijo 27. graus vento fraco, tempo abafado.


----------



## Firefigther (4 Mai 2016 às 15:30)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-05-04 13:54:00* e *2016-05-08 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ Agravamento do estado do tempo - Portugal Continental
A partir de quarta-feira, dia 4, o estado do tempo em Portugal continental irá ser influenciado por um núcleo depressionário situado a nordeste do arquipélago da Madeira em deslocamento para o território do continente, onde se fará sentir a sua influência até sexta-feira à tarde. A partir de quinta-feira, dia 5, prevê-se ocorrência de precipitação, eventualmente acompanhada de trovoada, nas regiões Sul e Centro, e que se estenderá à região Norte no dia 6. 
Adicionalmente, e com a aproximação de uma nova depressão ao território do continente, prevê-se um agravamento significativo do tempo a partir da tarde de sábado, tal que a precipitação poderá ser intensa e acompanhada de vento forte, pelo menos até ao final do dia de domingo. 
Na sequência dos valores elevados das temperaturas máximas registados na generalidade do território nos dias 3 e 4 de Maio (foram atingidos valores entre 26 e 31ºC), prevê-se a partir de amanhã dia 5, uma descida acentuada dos valores da temperatura máxima, que será mais significativa no litoral oeste e no interior da região Sul (descidas entre 7 e 10ºC). Essa descida estender-se-á às regiões do interior Norte e Centro no dia 6.

Vamos ver o que isto vai dar por estas bandas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2016 às 19:41)

Máxima ficou nos *27,4ºC*, desta vez a partir das 16h o arrefecimento foi rápido e já estão 17,9ºC, a depressão afastou o calor todo.

Só para dizer que vi uma árvore a deitar literalmente 1 quilo de pólen, bastou uma rajada moderada para aquilo voar tudo, parecia poeira. Felizmente não estava na trajetória do pólen se não tinha espirrado umas 10 vezes.

Outra coisa, na sexta-feira a água do mar em Lisboa deve encontrar-se congelada 
Por favor não tentem mergulhar.






Afinal é na costa toda:


----------



## Rachie (4 Mai 2016 às 19:56)

Máxima 30
Mínima 17.5
Actual 21.5

Desceu bem ao fim da tarde. Já se sente o fresquinho. 

Esta é a vista para os lados de Montijo e Alcochete:





Poeiras deduzo. Hoje à tarde estava com o telemóvel na mão e tinha de estar constantemente a limpar o pó do ecrã.


----------



## Rachie (4 Mai 2016 às 19:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima ficou nos *27,4ºC*, desta vez a partir das 16h o arrefecimento foi rápido e já estão 17,9ºC, a depressão afastou o calor todo.
> 
> Só para dizer que vi uma árvore a deitar literalmente 1 quilo de pólen, bastou uma rajada moderada para aquilo voar tudo, parecia poeira. Felizmente não estava na trajetória do pólen se não tinha espirrado umas 10 vezes.
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah quem tentar mergulhar ainda se arrisca a partir a cabeça no gelo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2016 às 20:15)

*18,1ºC*
Finalmente algum fresco.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2016 às 20:36)

Boas

Máxima de 28,4ºC mas a partir do meio e final da tarde ficou muito mais fresco e húmido! 

Agora estão 19,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2016 às 20:37)

Belo por-do-sol.


----------



## Toby (4 Mai 2016 às 20:40)

*NON il pleut !!!!!!! grrrr*
Agora 18,4° 68% 
Maxi: 28.6°


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2016 às 20:50)

Mais um dia ameno por aqui, mas o final desta tarde já foi diferente, com vento moderado, que já acalmou. Foi um sinal de que o dia de amanhã já não vai ser como os dias anteriores.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2016 às 21:01)

Boas!
A máxima chegou aos *26,1°C*. A humidade subiu consideravelmente, estando nos 67%. Sente-se o cheiro a terra molhada.
Por enquanto sigo com *21,4°C *e apareceram algumas nuvens baixas.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mai 2016 às 21:59)

Boa noite

Tarde abafada, com uma máxima de *29,2ºC*
A mínima foi de *11,8ºC*, mas às 8h já estavam 18ºC


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2016 às 22:47)

extremos do dia por Telheiras:
27.5ºC
16.9ºC

 Temperatura atual:19.5ºC: Vento fraco


----------



## TekClub (5 Mai 2016 às 02:39)

por aqui já choveu fraco...
Já faz muita atividade elétrica no mar...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 07:58)

Boas,

*1,8 mm
16,1ºC*

A ser verdade aquilo que alguns modelos apontam, vêm aí muita chuva,impressionante, enfim as contas fazem-se lá para dia 10/12 de maio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2016 às 08:16)

Bom dia a todos. Choveu fraco durante a noite. Chove mais forte desde as 7h30...


----------



## Geopower (5 Mai 2016 às 08:35)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. Começa a chover fraco. 17,5*C. Sente-se o ar húmido e abafado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 08:38)

Chuva fraca a moderada, mas persistente, durante a tarde vai ser mais intensa.
*3,7 mm*

Como assinalei na assinatura, agora utilizo os dados precipitção da estação da Abuxarda,Alcabideche, fica igualmente perto de casa e parece-me  que faz uma leitura muito mais real que outra estação, Alcoitão,Alcabideche.


----------



## Firefigther (5 Mai 2016 às 08:41)

Bom dia . Chuva moderada pelo Montijo.


----------



## AJJ (5 Mai 2016 às 09:13)

Chuva fraca nas avenidas novas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 09:13)

*4 mm*, não chove.
Mancha valente de precipitação a SE


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2016 às 09:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Choveu fraco durante a noite. Chove mais forte desde as 7h30...


Aqui continua a chover moderado a forte sem parar...


----------



## david 6 (5 Mai 2016 às 09:22)

vai chovendo fraco a moderado certinho


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 09:41)

Volta a chuva fraca a moderada.
A mancha de precipitação parece que vai passar por aqui, a ser verdade, vai deixar bons mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2016 às 09:49)

Chuva forte e contínua agora... sensação de estar a baixar a temperatura e vento fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mai 2016 às 10:04)

Chuva fraca a moderada já à algum tempo! Agora chove com mais intensidade...
Céu muito escuro a sul!!
Vento fraco de SE 
Temperatura nos 15°C


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 10:09)

*5,6 mm
15,4ºC*
Chove fraco a moderado


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mai 2016 às 10:42)

Chuva fraca/moderada, estou às escuras quanto aos mm, nenhuma estação está a registar.

Neste momento estão 15°C

Parece que vem aí muita chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 10:59)

*7.2 mm*

Vamos ver quanto sobe a barragem da mula, ontem estava nos *10,5 m, *lá para dia 10/12 dou lá um salto e vejo o valor.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2016 às 11:01)

Aqui chuva fraca por vezes moderada muito persistente, acumulados até agora *8,0mm*

Tempo algo morno graças a humidade de 98% e ao vento nulo, a temperatura é de 14,4ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2016 às 11:20)

Chove muito forte e sempre seguido na última hora. Grandes acumulados se continuar a caír assim... no radar está um eco amarelo aqui...


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mai 2016 às 11:24)

Bom dia

Por Coimbra, chuva fraca, *7,1mm* acumulados no Pólo II da UC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 11:31)

*9,1 mm*


----------



## rozzo (5 Mai 2016 às 11:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove muito forte e sempre seguido na última hora. Grandes acumulados se continuar a caír assim... no radar está um eco amarelo aqui...



Sem querer ser "picuinhas"... O conceito de muito forte parece um bocado relativo não? Quem vir este seguimento acha que chove sempre  muito mais na zona de Fátima que no restante litoral centro!  Se realmente chovesse "muito forte" durante 1h consecutiva os acumulados eram grandes e havia certamente bastantes problemas, inundações, etc.. Obviamente vendo os mapas de acumulados, em toda a zona estes nem ultrapassam os 10mm......
Além do mais, vendo o radar, e os restantes relatos, obviamente parece que todo o padrão é de chuva fraca/moderada generalizada. Constante isso sim, com acumulados razoáveis pela persistência.
Mas longe do muito forte...

Como disse inicialmente, em termos visuais ou sem registo de valores, óbvio que o conceito de "chuva forte" é um bocado relativo, mas convém termos o bom senso de ter noção da gama de valores geralmente descritos como "precipitação forte" e não nos levarmos pelo entusiasmo de chamar chuva forte a tudo. Senão torna-se "a história de Pedro e do lobo", e no dia que realmente estiver a chover muito forte ninguém liga...


----------



## Lightning (5 Mai 2016 às 12:13)

Chuva constante desde a madrugada. Acompanhada de algumas rajadas de vento, mas sem qualquer actividade eléctrica como era de esperar. Poupam-se as baterias da máquina para o fim-de-semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2016 às 12:15)

rozzo disse:


> Sem querer ser "picuinhas"... O conceito de muito forte parece um bocado relativo não? Quem vir este seguimento acha que chove sempre  muito mais na zona de Fátima que no restante litoral centro!  Se realmente chovesse "muito forte" durante 1h consecutiva os acumulados eram grandes e havia certamente bastantes problemas, inundações, etc.. Obviamente vendo os mapas de acumulados, em toda a zona estes nem ultrapassam os 10mm......
> Além do mais, vendo o radar, e os restantes relatos, obviamente parece que todo o padrão é de chuva fraca/moderada generalizada. Constante isso sim, com acumulados razoáveis pela persistência.
> Mas longe do muito forte...
> 
> Como disse inicialmente, em termos visuais ou sem registo de valores, óbvio que o conceito de "chuva forte" é um bocado relativo, mas convém termos o bom senso de ter noção da gama de valores geralmente descritos como "precipitação forte" e não nos levarmos pelo entusiasmo de chamar chuva forte a tudo. Senão torna-se "a história de Pedro e do lobo", e no dia que realmente estiver a chover muito forte ninguém liga...


Olha, de facto os conceitos são sempre relativos, mas de facto é verdade que chove mais na zona de Fátima e em especial na zona onde vivo, que é um vale na Serra de Aire, virado para  a costa, e por isso muito exposto. Tenho pena de não ter uma estação metereologica própria para o tira teimas, mas uma coisa é certa, o tempo aqui não tem nada a ver com a Quinta da Sardinha, Leiria ou mesmo a cidade de Fátima.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2016 às 12:18)

Boas

Acumulados 8,4mm e vai chovendo fraco

14,9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 13:49)

Boas!
Tem chovido persistentemente de forma moderada já há algumas horas. Por agora sigo com *17,9°C*, sendo a mínima do dia.
Não espero trovoada hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 13:58)

Bela rega
*13,7 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2016 às 14:03)

Parou agora de chover...


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Mai 2016 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã chuva insistente, não forte mas obstinada durante todo o caminho até Oeiras. Junto à hora do almoço, cerca das 12h15m continuou a cair sem parar no percurso até à Expo. Condução com os pára-brisas sempre trabalhar, vidros a embaciar, ar condicionado a bombar, telefone a tocar. Enfim, um stress! Neste momento no Marquês de Pombal não chove mas a qualquer momento vai pingar. O piso está molhado. 15ºC - bom para meia manga e impermeável leve e, claro, chapéu de chuva (nada de grandes abafos).


----------



## Luas (5 Mai 2016 às 16:42)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Luas (5 Mai 2016 às 16:44)

Luas disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Nem sei muito bem onde colocar isto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2016 às 16:58)

Por aqui a chuva é constante desde as 6:30 da manhã, com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
A chuva fez agora uma pausa.



Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2016 às 17:04)

Luas disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Realmente interessante mas parece-me um simples anel de fumo "smoke ring", só que no céu e com grandes proporções. Provavelmente causado por fumo de uma fábrica ou de artefactos pirotécnicos.

Um parecido aqui: http://rense.com/general95/smoke-ring.jpg


----------



## Luas (5 Mai 2016 às 17:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Realmente interessante mas parece-me um simples anel de fumo "smoke ring", só que no céu e com grandes proporções. Provavelmente causado por fumo de uma fábrica ou de artefactos pirotécnicos.
> 
> Um parecido aqui: http://rense.com/general95/smoke-ring.jpg



Este vídeo foi gravado em carenque , e já existem muitas fotos no facebook como esta aqui tirada em belas


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 17:22)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com* 19,5°C* e o céu já apresenta algumas abertas. Olhando para o radar, penso que já não chove mais hoje, mas vendo os modelos fico na dúvida...


----------



## Topê (5 Mai 2016 às 17:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Sigo com* 19,5°C* e o céu já apresenta algumas abertas. Olhando para o radar, penso que já não chove mais hoje, mas vendo os modelos fico na dúvida...




Mais para noite está prevista chuva para a grande Lisboa.


----------



## dahon (5 Mai 2016 às 18:07)

Chove muito forte agora por Coimbra. Vai haver estragos.

Edit: Rua do Brasil as sarjetas já estão a deitar água fora.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 18:16)

será um pouco difícil que seja fumo porque está a chover e o "objecto-meteoro" não perde as características.


----------



## Candy (5 Mai 2016 às 18:29)

Boas,
Por cá, para não destoar, estamos com chuva desde ontem à noite. 
Coisa rara é o vento quase nulo.
A temperatura tem-se mantido na ordem dos 16ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mai 2016 às 18:31)

Agreste disse:


> será um pouco difícil que seja fumo porque está a chover e o "objecto-meteoro" não perde as características.



No Youtube existe videos parecidos e noutros sitios..

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=circulo+negro+no+ceu


----------



## dahon (5 Mai 2016 às 18:45)

Resultado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 18:49)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Por cá, para não destoar, estamos com chuva desde ontem à noite.
> *Coisa rara é o vento quase nulo.*
> A temperatura tem-se mantido na ordem dos 16ºC.



Verdade, sabe bem algum descanso, no fim de semana regressa a porrada do quadrante SO, tanto para aí como por aqui. Aliás vai estar um fim de semana à antiga.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 19:54)

Céu bastante ameaçador para Este:




*19,1°C*


----------



## Rui Alex (5 Mai 2016 às 19:59)

Deve estar a ser um dilúvio em Sagres, aqueles sinais amarelos e vermelhos lá localizados não arredam pé.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mai 2016 às 20:05)

Mínima de *15ºC *registada na chuvada da hora de almoço
Afinal a temperatura ainda conseguiu à tarde, máxima de* 18,2ºC
*
Rajadas abaixo de 10 km/h, é o que dá estar no centro da depressão 

A estação mais perto de mim que tem um acumulado fiável é a de Porto Salvo, *10,1 mm *


----------



## AMFC (5 Mai 2016 às 20:31)

Rui Alex disse:


> Deve estar a ser um dilúvio em Sagres, aqueles sinais amarelos e vermelhos lá localizados não arredam pé.



Falei agora com família que tenho lá, chove mas sem muita intensidade e avistam-se relâmpagos.


----------



## Gongas (5 Mai 2016 às 20:57)

Por Coimbra chove sem parar a uma data de horas, sendo com muita intensidade por volta das 18h. Pouca sorte para o pessoal da Queima das Fitas!!


----------



## JTavares (5 Mai 2016 às 21:21)

Com a cerveja nem vão notar nada


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 22:10)

Boa noite,
Chove fraco
14,5ºC
13,7 mm

Bem, vamos ter cá um fim de semana.
Valores aqui para a zona.

É notável a volta que este Inverno/Primavera deu.
Provavelmente vou ver ribeiros com agua em Junho, algo raro nos ultimos anos.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 22:32)

Vai acumulando sigo com *14,3 mm*
A estação dos bombeiros de  Cascais vem logo atrás, com *13,5 mm*


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2016 às 22:38)

Aqui acabo o dia com 8,6mm tudo durante a manhã, tendo em conta os acumulados aqui a volta até fico abaixo como sempre 

Máxima de 18,2ºC
Mínima de 13,9ºC

Agora estão 15,8ºC, a madrugada vai ser de alguma chuva fraca ou no máximo moderada por vezes...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 22:47)

Chove bem de forma persistente. Estão *17,4°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

miguel disse:


> Aqui acabo o dia com 8,6mm tudo durante a manhã, tendo em conta os acumulados aqui a volta até fico abaixo como sempre
> 
> Máxima de 18,2ºC
> Mínima de 13,9ºC
> ...


Miguel, não consegues ver relâmpagos daí?


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mai 2016 às 23:00)

Manhã de bastante chuva até por volta das 14h30/15h! Depois deixou de chover mas o ceu manteve-se bastante cinzento e ameaçador.
Vento fraco ou nulo de direcção variável
Por volta das 21h30 regressou a chuva fraca, mas tem vindo a tornar-se moderada e cai de forma persistente!
O acumulado do dia já supera os 10 mm seguramente (não tenho é nenhuma estação próxima com dados fiáveis...)


----------



## david 6 (5 Mai 2016 às 23:03)

vai chovendo em geral fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 23:03)

*15,8 mm*, a somar, excelente maneira de começar o evento.

Falando em temperaturas ainda bem que regressámos à normalidade.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2016 às 23:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Miguel, não consegues ver relâmpagos daí?



Não, via com o céu limpo mas assim não consigo ver... entretanto também já morreu tudo


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2016 às 23:19)

Entretanto começa a chover fraco..


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mai 2016 às 23:22)

Por Coimbra, tarde de muita chuva, principalmente por volta das 18h em que choveu torrencialmente, tendo provocado várias inundações e problemas no trânsito por toda a cidade.

Os acumulados nalgumas estações de Coimbra estão perto do 30mm.

Pólo II da UC: *29,5mm*
Quinta da Nora: *28,2mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *22,1mm*


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mai 2016 às 23:30)

*Chuva provocou inundações e engarrafamentos em Coimbra *

Sapadores acorreram a nove inundações na via pública. Os bombeiros de Coimbra acorerram esta quinta-feira a diversas artérias da cidade devido a inundações provocadas pela chuva intensa, que originaram engarrafamentos, disse uma fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores. 

A agência Lusa verificou no local que *uma das situações mais complicadas ocorreu pouco depois das 18h00, na praceta Mota Pinto, na rotunda da entrada principal dos Hospitais da Universidade de Coimbra*, com o trânsito a processar-se com muita dificuldade devido à acumulação de água nas faixas de rodagem. 

"A essa hora, houve inundações praticamente em toda a cidade, umas mais graves e outras menos graves", afirmou à Lusa a fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores. 

Os outros corpos de bombeiros locais - Voluntários de Coimbra e de Brasfemes - também foram chamados a intervir em diferentes pontos do concelho, devido aos estragos causados pela "grande quantidade de água". 

*Segundo a mesma fonte, os Sapadores acorreram, ao fim da tarde, a nove inundações na via pública e três em habitações, além de uma derrocada e uma queda de árvore.* Não foram registados acidentes pessoais.

CM

Rua do Brasil
















IC2, zona da Adémia, Coimbra





Fotos do grupo OP Coimbra


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 23:42)

*17 mm* aqui
*15,5 mm* na estação dos bombeiros de Cascais.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mai 2016 às 00:11)

persistente


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2016 às 08:44)

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *17,3 mm*.
Hoje está nos *2,3 mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2016 às 09:08)

Bom dia a todos. O dia amanheceu com chuva fraca e nevoeiro. Tempo muito húmido... está tudo ensopado!


----------



## david 6 (6 Mai 2016 às 09:59)

por Lisboa neste momento tudo calmo, céu encoberto, choveu durante a noite

PS: hoje sonhei que filmava uma trovoada cheio de relampagos na Fajarda no fim de semana  espero que o sonhe se concretize, já que dão possibilidade de trovoadas no Domingo


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2016 às 11:39)

Ontem a chuva que foi caindo certinha, foi toda absorvida pelo solo. Sem poças!

15,3mm até às 23h em Caneças. A horta agradece.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2016 às 12:37)

Boas

Mínima de 14,3ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h 6,8mm

Precipitação total ontem 9,2mm

Agora o sol espreita, tempo abafado 18,2ºC e 66%Hr o vento sopra fraco

Hoje não deve chover mais nada.


----------



## Thomar (6 Mai 2016 às 12:45)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> (...)
> 
> *Hoje não deve chover mais nada*.


Aquela frente que se vê nas imagens de satélite, a oeste da costa portuguesa que está em deslocação lenta, parece-me que pode chegar ao litoral ao final da tarde, não?


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2016 às 12:49)

Thomar disse:


> Aquela frente que se vê nas imagens de satélite, a oeste da costa portuguesa que está em deslocação lenta, parece-me que pode chegar ao litoral ao final da tarde, não?



O GFS não coloca precipitação a não ser agora para o avento de Sábado, mas pode sempre chuviscar alguma coisa :P


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2016 às 13:26)

Agora chuva moderada, apesar de o radar não mostrar... nevoeiro mais cerrado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mai 2016 às 13:33)

vai chuviscando


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2016 às 13:42)

Boa tarde,

Tarde tranquila por Cascais, estão 16ºC.
Os modelos estão todos apontar para o mesmo, muita precipitação, e por aqui já vou com *19,5 mm* de acumulado mensal.´
O ARPEGE mete para amanhã rajadas de 90 km/h, segundo tenho visto é de longe um dos melhores modelos na previsão de vento.


----------



## Candy (6 Mai 2016 às 16:32)

Boas,
Estamos no intervalo da chuva!  
Vento fraco!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o vento já sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.
*15,0ºC
2,3 mm
*
Espero que a estação de referência volte ao activo de modo a fazer cobertura da zona em termos de vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2016 às 18:44)

Dia mais fresco.
Mínima de* 13,6ºC*
Máxima de *16,2ºC
*
Acumulado de *2,5 mm*, chuviscou durante a hora de almoço mas não acumulou. 

Amanhã espero o maior acumulado do ano


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2016 às 19:21)

Hoje para a maioria das pessoas foi um dia em que nada choveu, mas como a madrugada também conta para o dia, aqui está o valor de precipitação hoje 6,8mm 

Máxima de 18,7ºC

Agora estão 15,8ºC

Venha de lá essa boa frente, a primeira boa frente do ano! todas fossem como esta.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Mai 2016 às 21:08)

Thomar disse:


> O IPMA actualizou os avisos meteorológicos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na verdade acho isto algo estranho , com um AVISO LARANJA do IPMA , a ANPC até á presente hora ainda mantém o SIOPS (Bombeiros e Agentes de Protecçáo Civil) em ALERTA VERDE... desculpem o off post .


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

Por aqui o dia de hoje acumulou pouco, começou a chover por volta das 6:30 da manhã, com aguaceiros fracos. O resto do dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2016 às 21:28)

AROME mete rajadas de 90 km/h.
Espero que não provoque  estragos aqui nas estruturas das festas de Alcabideche...






A estação já regressou, rajada máxima de 39 km/h, amanhã será mais do dobro.


----------



## ruijacome (6 Mai 2016 às 21:41)

Lá vamos nós outra vez  .. E quem está de serviço amanhã? Moi meme! Bahhh


----------



## ruijacome (6 Mai 2016 às 21:42)

Firefigther disse:


> Na verdade acho isto algo estranho , com um AVISO LARANJA do IPMA , a ANPC até á presente hora ainda mantém o SIOPS (Bombeiros e Agentes de Protecçáo Civil) em ALERTA VERDE... desculpem o off post .



Vai passar tudo a Alerta Amarelo nas proximas horas  ... Já foi estabelecido essa passagem durante a manhã de hoje no briefing diário.. Não há necessidade de passar a outro nivel de alerta, antes de começar o evento propriamente dito..


----------



## Lightning (6 Mai 2016 às 22:14)

A única coisa aqui a preparar foi procurar as botas impermeáveis e preparar a máquina à prova de chuva  a ver se isto dá uma boa reportagem.

Céu com períodos de muito nublado e tudo calmo para já.


----------



## windchill (6 Mai 2016 às 22:23)

Ando com alguma esperança na trovoada..... o meu 'kit' fotográfico anseia por dias desses!


----------



## Firefigther (6 Mai 2016 às 22:42)

ruijacome disse:


> Lá vamos nós outra vez  .. E quem está de serviço amanhã? Moi meme! Bahhh





ruijacome disse:


> Vai passar tudo a Alerta Amarelo nas proximas horas  ... Já foi estabelecido essa passagem durante a manhã de hoje no briefing diário.. Não há necessidade de passar a outro nivel de alerta, antes de começar o evento propriamente dito..



Sim Rui Jacome se calhar até tens razão ainda é cedo para a ANPC por os CBs em algum tipo de ALERTA porque segundos os eventos no IPMA para o Distrito de Setubal apenas começam a partir das 12 o AVISO AMARELO e só a partir das 18 o AVISO LARANJA , logo na verdade não há necessidade de tão cedo por em ALERTA o SIOPS quando estiver mais perto do evento , lançam o ALERTA para chamar o pessoal...... desculpem o off topic


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2016 às 22:46)

Máquina fotográfica preparada também


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2016 às 23:04)

Boas!
Estão *15,6°C* e a máxima chegou aos *18,3°C*. Amanhã estarei a reportar a partir do Campo Grande. 
Off-topic: Interessante que em 10 anos de actividade, o outjazz foi cancelado pela primeira vez. Vai ser um dia difícil...


----------



## Candy (6 Mai 2016 às 23:47)

Boa noite,
Centro de Peniche com aquilo a que chamamos "calma podre"!


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2016 às 02:08)

Boa noite, têm sido dias marcados por muita chuva principalmente na 5ª feira, estou curioso para ver as próximas horas. Não tenho medido a precipitação pelo que já perdi a contagem mas acredito ter chegado perto dos 30mm nestes dias. De momento céu muito nublado vento fraco e 13,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 07:20)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto e vento de SSW moderado com rajadas fortes.

Já chove fraco aqui em Carcavelos, suficiente para molhar tudo, pouco acumulou, algumas décimas.
Tecto de nuvens baixo, nimbostratus e estratos, agora a levantar um pouco depois da passagem desta primeira linha de precipitação.

*14,9ºC* em subida muito lenta, mínima de *14,3ºC* por volta das 2h.
*83%* em subida lenta;* 1006,3 hPa* em descida lenta mas regular desde a meia-noite.

Acumulados dispersos inferiores a 1 mm pela linha do Estoril.

Mas a estação da Ulgueira, virada para o Cabo da Roca já tem* 2,3 mm*; Galamares *2,8 mm*; Colares *2,5 mm* (tudo WU).


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 07:29)

Bom dia,

*1,1 mm* por aqui.
*13,5ºC*


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 07:30)

Bom dia,
Já chove há um bom bocado,  por Peniche. 
Vento moderado, e a ganhar intensidade, com rajadas que já se vão fazendo ouvir.
Temperatura 15°C


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 07:35)

A precipitação média acumulada nos dois últimos dias na região litoral centro foi *22,1 mm*; a média de todo o território é de *25,03 mm*.

O valor médio da precipitação média de todo o território para o mês de Maio, nas normais 1971-2000, é de 71,2 mm, portanto em dois dias já se atingiu um terço da precipitação normal.


Edição: as normais são 1971-2000 e não 81-2010 (valor retirado do Boletim Climatológico de Maio do ano passado. Com o decréscimo acentuado da precipitação de Maio ao virar o século, a média normal actual deverá estar bastante abaixo dos 71,2 mm referidos, talvez mesmo nos 50 mm, logo a precipitação já caída este ano pode corresponder a metade do valor normal dos últimos 30 anos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 07:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *1,1 mm* por aqui.
> *13,5ºC*





Candy disse:


> Bom dia,
> Já chove há um bom bocado,  por Peniche.
> Vento moderado, e a ganhar intensidade, com rajadas que já se vão fazendo ouvir.
> Temperatura 15°C



Bom dia! Peniche continua sem pluviómetro... vento médio há uma hora e meia estava já acima dos *30 Km/h*; 26,6 Km/h no Cabo Raso, as duas estações mais ventosas nessa altura.

Por aqui não chove agora, predominam os altostratus de SW, farrapos de nimbostratus e estratocumulus a virem de Sul; aproxima-se a primeira frente, será a quente talvez, a temperatura está a descer,* 14,3ºC*; humidade a subir* 86%*; pressão quase estável, tendência de descida *1006,0 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 07:46)

Perspectiva-se um grande acumulado na serra nos próximos dias.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 07:55)

Resumo da precipitação até agora (1 h de hoje) aqui pela região litoral centro:











Geofísico no dia 5 ainda devia estar entupido, depois devem ter limpo o pluviómetro.
Setúbal, Areias está claramente entupido, valor a descartar.

Dois dias com uma boa rega para a região.


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 07:55)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia! Peniche continua sem pluviómetro... vento médio há uma hora e meia estava já acima dos *30 Km/h*; 26,6 Km/h no Cabo Raso, as duas estações mais ventosas nessa altura.
> 
> Por aqui não chove agora, predominam os altostratus de SW, farrapos de nimbostratus e estratocumulus a virem de Sul; aproxima-se a primeira frente, será a quente talvez, a temperatura está a descer,* 14,3ºC*; humidade a subir* 86%*; pressão quase estável, tendência de descida *1006,0 hPa*


Bom dia  
Pois... pluviómetro há, não está é a debitar dados. A estação foi arranjada em Março, salvo erro, mas ficou a funcionar mal. Antes de passar a debitar só os dados do vento, estava a "registar" -10ºC. Eram valores tão absurdos que devem ter desligado aquilo, mesmo.  

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2016 às 07:58)

Em Caneças acumulou 17,3mm dia 5 e 3,8mm ontem.
Total de 21, 1mm.

Vamos lá ver quanto vai acumular nos próximos dias.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 08:09)

Imagem de satélite está muito prometedora:

6:00 utc





há meia hora:


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 08:14)

Boas!
Acordei às 7 da manhã por causa do vento forte. Sigo com *15,0°C*.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 08:21)

Off-topic: Recorde-se que desde 2001 todos os meses de Maio, com excepção de quatro que tiveram precipitação quase igual à média, foram secos a extremamente secos.






Estatisticamente é mais do que esperado um Maio finalmente chuvoso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 08:26)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui começa agora a chover ainda fraco e aumenta o vento...


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 08:34)

Parece que caíram cerca de *4 mm em vinte minutos* por volta das 7h30, na Ajuda, mas desconfio sempre daquele pluviómetro.

Entretanto já recomeçou a acumular à volta da serra de Sintra. E vem lá molha grande para todo o litoral da região Oeste, especialmente Peniche.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 08:44)

Mar muito picado ao largo, tecto de nuvens a descer, vento fixo em Sul a aumentar.

Pressão a caír, 1005,3 hPa.
14,4ºC 87%


----------



## casr26 (7 Mai 2016 às 08:44)

Ponto de acompanhamento aqui na zona de Cadaval no Oeste preparado


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 08:57)

A estação do Snirh da serra de Sintra ( exactamente por cima da Malveira da Serra, cota 345 mts), acumulou *20,4 mm *no dia 5.@t
Ontem acumulou : *1,2 mm *@StormRic  espreita a estação, tirei fotos no mês passado: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/estacao-meteorologica-snirh-malveira-da-serra.8710/
*21,6 mm, *está declarado um despique com a estação de Caneças*. 
*
Neste momento encontro-me em Cascais, e como é natural por aqui o vento sopra forte de SO, mar segue com os habituais "carneiros", pequenas ondas devido açção do vento forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 09:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Por aqui começa agora a chover ainda fraco e aumenta o vento...


Já chove bem... o vento acalmou um pouco.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 09:20)

Chuva a chegar aos três cabos em simultâneo, Raso, Roca e Carvoeiro. Já se vê daqui para Cascais. É a frente quente, há duas horas atrás estava nesta posição:










A queda de pressão está de acordo com a análise, já vai a passar para baixo dos* 1005 hPa*.
Recomeçou a chover fraco em Carcavelos. O vento enfraqueceu um pouco.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 09:38)

Ciclogénese pouco comum em Maio:


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 09:43)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP 14.1 estável. Pressão 104.1  a cair. Vento SSE cerca de 20kms/h oscilando . Chuva ainda muito incipiente.


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 09:50)

Em Nova-Oeiras Pressão 1003.9


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 09:52)

Carcavelos semelhante a Nova Oeiras, *14,3ºC, 89%* ambas estáveis; *1004,6 hPa* em descida. O pluviómetro ainda não mexeu apesar de estar tudo bem molhado. Chuva fraca esparsa.

Bastante escuro para Oeste, Cascais oculta na precipitação.

Vento moderado de Sul mas sem rajadas.

*7,6 mm* em Galamares; *6,6 mm* em Ulgueira


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 09:53)

Chove bem em Cascais. 
Vento forte.
Manhã de dezembro?


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2016 às 09:59)

bom dia. A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo: já caiu um periodo de chuva fraca. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 10:05)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP 14.4.  HUM 93. Pressão 1003.8 .Praticamente não chove ainda.


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 10:10)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP 14.6. Pressão 1003.6


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 10:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Manhã de dezembro?



Assim parece:







Até onde o radar consegue furar, é só chuva, embora pouco intensa.

*14,4ºC 90%* , estou curioso de ver a temperatura do sector quente, depois de passar esta frente.

*8,9 mm* em Galamares, *7,9 mm* na Ulgueira, nada mal só com o roçar da frente quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 10:11)

Não imaginava que na zona de Galamares chovesse tanto, desde que a estação foi instalada mostra claramente que é uma zona chuvosa, a cota 53 metros pouca importa, está próxima da zona de Monserrate/ zona mais chuvosa da serra, muito interessante.
É por estas e por outras que quantos mais estações, melhor, certas zonas "escondem" micro-climas que muitas vezes não fazemos ideia que existem.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS8


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 10:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não imaginava que na zona de Galamares chovesse tanto, desde que a estação foi instalada mostra claramente que é uma zona chuvosa, a cota 53 metros pouca importa, está próxima da zona de Monserrate/ zona mais chuvosa da serra, muito interessante.



Nesta direcção do vento, Sul, penso que o colo dos Capuchos funciona como um corredor em relação a Galamares, deixando passar o que mais para oeste fica retido pelo maciço do Monge.

Entretanto time-lapse (4k para quem fôr possível) do amanhecer de hoje (entre as 6h28 e as 8h53) com a primeira chuva fraca e depois o vento a acelerar as nuvens:

*1004,3 hPa* e finalmente *0,3 mm *em Carcavelos; *14,7ºC, 91%* começa a transição para a massa de ar sub-tropical.

*8,1 mm* Ulgueira; *9,4 mm* Galamares.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 10:24)

Cascais: *1,5 mm*
Alcabideche: *2,5 mm*


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 10:32)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP 15.0. HUM91. Pressão 1003.5. Vento com rajadas de cerca de 40kms/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 10:34)

Vejo o horizonte aqui a fechar-se completamente e a desaparecer sob os nimbostratus e a chuva. Corresponde àquela massa compacta no radar, a SW:






*1003,9 hPa*

Cada vez mais húmido, *14,9ºC* com *91%*

*


fsl disse:



			Vento com rajadas de cerca de 40kms/h
		
Clique para expandir...

*
precisamente, aqui na frente de praia voltou a aumentar, as palmeiras já dançam bem.


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Mai 2016 às 10:38)




----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 10:54)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP 14.9. Pressão 1003.3 . Vento com rajadas atingindo 45kms/h. Chuva já contínua embora fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 10:56)

*Galamares* promete ter um acumulado diário bem elevado,segue nos _*12 mm.*_


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 11:03)

Condições em Carcavelos praia de típica invernia:

vento moderado a forte com rajadas de SSE, chove fraco mas projectada quase horizontal, a intensificar-se. Visibilidade do mar má, inferior a 1 Km, tudo fechado. Mar a ficar revolto na praia.

*15,1ºC, 90%, 1003,9 Hpa, 0,3 mm *tudo quase estável excepto a temperatura a subir. Frente quente a começar a carregar mais.


Edição: não deixa de ser estranho ver os campos todos verdes e floridos com esta invernia


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 11:07)

Bem, está a ficar um vento em Cascais. 
E ainda faltam algumas horas para o pico do vento.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 11:10)

Linda a configuração nebulosa e das massas de ar da ciclogénese!


----------



## Iuri (7 Mai 2016 às 11:14)

Guincho: chuva média e vento moderado


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 11:15)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP 14.6. HUM 92. Pressão 1002.9. Vento a intensificar. Rain Rate cerca de 5mm/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2016 às 11:25)

O dia aqui segue com aguaceiros fracos desde o início da manhã, e o vento com rajadas moderadas vai marcando presença.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 11:32)

O factor altitude sempre vincado: Praia Grande: *5,8 mm* / Ulgueira: *12,7 mm*


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 11:36)

Vento forte com rajadas, chuva oblíqua moderada, visibilidade a diminuir.

*15ºC 
90%
1003,6 hPa
0,5 mm*

Andam andorinhas sem saber para onde ir, desconfio que perderam os ninhos


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 11:43)

TEMP 14.4. HUM 93. Pressão 1002.7. Vento a aumentar para rajadas de cerca de 50km/h. Chuva a aumentar rain rate. Total acumulado 5mm, sendo 4mm na última hora.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 11:45)

Precipitação das 9h às 10h:






Visibilidade melhorou, mais luz, mas mantém-se o vento e a chuva.






14,9ºC
90%
1003,3 hPa
1,0 mm (não consegue acumular com este vento... chuva projectada contra os vidros, 2 m dentro da varanda)


----------



## AMFC (7 Mai 2016 às 11:52)

Muita chuva, batida a vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 11:54)

A ribeira de Colares já deve ir com um bom caudal... e são 11:53.
Galamares leva *21 mm.*
___

Por estas bandas, bem mais _soft_.
Cascais: *6,1 mm*
Alcabideche: *5,6 mm*


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 11:56)

*20,6 mm* em Galamares; *15,5 mm* em Ulgueira; *14,5 mm* em Mafra; *11,2 mm* em Colares.

Aquele núcleo frio começa a meter respeito:


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 11:57)

Bem,
Entretanto fui à rua... continua a chover moderadamente. 
Vento moderado com algumas rajadas. Nota-se um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento.

A chuva começa a engrossar.


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2016 às 12:07)

chove fraco a moderado. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## cardu (7 Mai 2016 às 12:10)

StormRic disse:


> *20,6 mm* em Galamares; *15,5 mm* em Ulgueira; *14,5 mm* em Mafra; *11,2 mm* em Colares.
> 
> Aquele núcleo frio começa a meter respeito:


boas, esse núcleo vai chegar ao continente ??


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 12:13)

Boas

Mínima de 12,5ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 53km/h
Precipitação 3,0mm

Temperatura actual 13,8ºC

Chove fraco e de forma persistente


----------



## casr26 (7 Mai 2016 às 12:15)

O vento começa a soprar com maior intensidade na zona de Cadaval no Oeste


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 12:22)

TEMP baixou para 13.2. Vento rodou ligeiramente para Sul,  afrouxando tambem ligeiramente.  Total acumulado 7.4mm. Pressão 1002.3


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 12:23)

cardu disse:


> boas, esse núcleo vai chegar ao continente ??



Não, embora o GFS na saída das 06h de hoje o aproxime até amanhã às 06h, com 984 hPa e depois afasta-se para noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 12:29)

fsl disse:


> TEMP baixou para 13.2. Vento rodou ligeiramente para Sul,  afrouxando tambem ligeiramente.  Total acumulado 7.4mm. Pressão 1002.3



Confirma-se aqui, rotação do vento para Sul ou SSW, menos intenso, mantém-se a chuva moderada, pingos mais grossos agora. Visibilidade muito reduzida.

Temperatura desceu mas pouco, *14,4ºC.*

*2,0 mm
89%
1002,9 hPa*


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 12:31)

Rajadas bem fortes agora a ultima mais forte foi de 61km/h

3,6mm e chove moderado

13,9ºC e 1003,2hpa


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 12:36)

É impressionante o que chove, aqui em Alvalade...


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 12:37)

Rajada máxima nova de 66km/h

13,4ºC a descer

3,8mm


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 12:51)

pela Fajarda, chove persistente por vezes moderados , melhor ainda vai vir


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 13:02)

Quando ainda chovia pouco e era possível estar na varanda. Um agradável dia de praia... , bandeira amarela, pode tomar banho mas sem nadar (o banho é cá fora)



Chuva forte agora! Nem se vê o mar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 13:03)

Dilúvio!


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 13:20)

Vento a soprar forte agora


----------



## AJJ (7 Mai 2016 às 13:28)

Avenidas Novas ja chove desde as 9 da manha sem parar de vez em quando com grande intensidade.

Esta um ventinho frio aborrecido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 13:29)

Por aqui aumenta a chuva moderado a forte... mas que dia de Inverno... upss Primavera!


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mai 2016 às 13:41)

Sigo pela Aroeira

Chuva desde o início da manhã contínua,  com aumento de intensidade gradual,  cerca de 25mm acumulados e a contar.  O solo já está ensopado e estou a referir-me a um terreno arenoso. Há algum tempo que não havia tanta precipitação em poucas horas. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00AD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 13:41)

Chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas fortes. Parece que está a começar a chegar a parte séria finalmente


----------



## Rachie (7 Mai 2016 às 13:51)

Aqui por Cacilhas a intensidade da chuva tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente. Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade. 







Temperatura actual 15.4 e 83% de HR

Máxima até agora 16
Mínima 13.4

O vento já se nota mas devido à posição da minha casa não consigo perceber a intensidade


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2016 às 13:59)

por Glória do Ribatejo chuva persistente (fraca a moderada) desde as 11,30h. Vento miderado de sul com rajadas. Observanfo radar chuva irá aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 14:12)

Sigo com *10,2 mm*
Chuviscos
*14,0ºC*
Dia frio


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 14:18)

Galamares,Sintra:* 31 mm*
Milharado,Mafra: *29 mm*
Igreja Nova,Mafra: *28 mm
*
Nem vale a pena passar cartão aos *32 mm* de Barcarena.


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 14:41)

Pressão continua a cair registando agora 999.9. Precipitação acumulada 20.0.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 14:47)

Chuva muito forte a torrencial agora...


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 14:47)

Numa volta rápida antes do almoço, com outro membro do fórum, aqui pela zona registam-se já as primeiras inundações e transbordo de valas. Inclusivo um condutor que ficou com o automóvel avariado devido à altura da água. Isto na estrada que vai para Vale Figueira / Sobreda. Aquela curva acelera a água e esta sai da vala e inunda toda a estrada.

O arrasto de detritos também é outra consequência, na volta para casa tive que tirar um ramo de dimensões médias que bloqueava a estrada a certa altura.

A maré está a encher, e isto vai-se complicar muito mais...

E isto ainda nem chegou o pior...


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 14:55)

Situação a manter-se sem variações:

Chuva fraca a moderada, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de Sul, parece ( a bandeira já se foi...), mar picado com cristas de espuma. Céu encoberto de nimbostratus mas não está escuro.

Esperava que a temperatura subisse acima dos 15ºC mas talvez a frente quente ainda não tenha mesmo passado. *14,7ºC* com* 90%*.

Pressão em queda, *1000,9 hPa* ! Mas o ECMWF até previra menos de 1000 hPa para as 16h (ainda lá chega) e menos de 995 hPa pela 1h de domingo. Às 7h atingirá o mínimo nesta zona, à volta dos 993 hPa.

*8,6 mm* mas Carcavelos é das estações que tem registado menor acumulado hoje. Aqui à volta já há* 20 mm* em Nova Oeiras e São Domingos de Rana; *13 mm* em Oeiras.

Na outra margem, valores entre *17 mm* em Almada e *21 a 37 mm* na Caparica!

Começa a ser um evento invulgar para Maio, atípico.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2016 às 14:55)

Tem chovido imenso por Sintra! Campos alagados...


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 15:00)

Registos possíveis até agora, efectuados por Marco Fatêlo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:02)

Geiras disse:


> Tem chovido imenso por Sintra! Campos alagados...



As cascatas do litoral devem estar espectaculares! Agora é que eu gostava de lá estar...

Há uma hora atrás, a frente fria a avolumar-se:










Magnífica espiral!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:03)

Pressão desceu dos 1011,9 hPa para os *1000,6 hPa*.

Máxima de *14,1ºC* às 7h da manhã
Mínima de *12,8ºC* ao 12h20 

Rajada de *65 km/h* de Sul já registada.
Acumulado vai nos *15mm*, agora a chuva acalmou. A frente fria deve estar prestes a chegar...


----------



## Garcia (7 Mai 2016 às 15:03)

Boa tarde,
tem chovido com persistência nas últimas horas, nos últimos momentos com um pouco mais de intensidade.. 
o que já se nota bem é o vento sul, que está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes..
veremos o que virá mais para o final da tarde..


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2016 às 15:04)

Serra de Sintra: Vento forte com rajadas, nevoeiro intenso e chuva moderada.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:10)

Lightning disse:


> Registos possíveis até agora



E isso com apenas cerca de *20 mm*, a julgar pelas estações WU da zona. Mas Caparica já ultrapassa até as estações a norte da serra de Sintra.

Lisboa Geofísico teve *12,1 mm* entre as 13h e as 14h !

Nova investida de chuva forte agora aqui em Carcavelos, nimbostratus escuros a carregar sobre o mar, visibilidade a diminuir e vento a aumentar.

Eição: temporal desabrido por aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2016 às 15:12)

Chove forte no Guincho! Vento ainda forte e ondulação "rápida", claramente afetada pelo vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:16)

Mais uns bons mm em aproximação. 
*11,4 mm*
Chuva a ficar moderada.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:23)

*999,9 hPa* , o ECMWF a acertar, e vai em queda.

15,0ºC  91%

8,9 mm

Vem lá uma linha de ecos amarelos, será já a frente? A chegar agora ao litoral de Sintra.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Aqui vou com 9,4mm, o destaque vai para a persistência da chuva e não pela sua intensidade até agora!

Rajada máxima até agora de 69km/h

13,8ºC


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:28)

Boa tarde!
Chuva persistente aqui por Almada e arredores acompanhada de vento moderado a forte.Para o fim da tarde será que agrava?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2016 às 15:29)

Ondas já a galgar a marginal de Cascais... Típico.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:29)

Lisboa Geofísico já acumulou *36,8 mm* em 7 horas. *11,2 + 12,1 mm* nas últimas duas horas. Devem estar interessantes as ruas da Baixa...

*25,5 mm* na Gago Coutinho. Ajuda foi-se...


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:31)

meko60 disse:


> Para o fim da tarde será que agrava?



Já está a agravar, vai entrar uma linha de precipitação forte agora.

Célula laranja a SSW de Cascais.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:31)

por aqui igual, chove e chove, à pouco choveu forte, agora acalmou um pouco mas continua a chover fraco/moderado, sempre persistente, vento tem aumentado de intensidade também


----------



## AJJ (7 Mai 2016 às 15:33)

Vento fortissimo em avenidas novas, já ouvi algo a cair na rua


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:37)

A cair em força!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:37)

Todo o litoral centro debaixo de chuva sem excepções.






Aquela célula vem para aqui:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2016 às 15:38)

StormRic disse:


> Já está a agravar, vai entrar uma linha de precipitação forte agora.
> 
> Célula laranja a SSW de Cascais.


Confirmo a presença da célula, o céu está bem carregado a SW, mesmo no meio da nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:40)

Litoral completamente tapado por chuva. 

Frente fria prestes a chegar (à esquerda de Lisboa):


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 15:45)

Boa tarde Chuva persistente e vento moderado por aqui. Ja temos algumas ocorrências.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:45)

Outra linha mais intensa vai chegar a Peniche.

Em Torres Novas/Tomar também.

*40 mm* em Galamares, várias estações de Mafra acima dos 30 mm. As cascatas da Sintra e de Anços devem estar lindas!


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 15:46)

Chove fortemente! Parece que o céu está a desabar!
Vidros da janela a embaciar rapidamente!!!


----------



## AMFC (7 Mai 2016 às 15:46)

Impressionante dia de chuva em pleno Maio, equiparado a um dia de inverno rigoroso. Maio é conhecido por trovoadas rápidas e dispersas, esta chuva persistente e generalizada é pouco comum.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Frente fria prestes a chegar (à esquerda de Lisboa):



No entanto estou em dúvida que seja já a frente fria, parece haver ainda muito eco para trás dela.

Vai a ondular entre Peniche e Cascais:


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 15:48)

O céu de vez em quando fica mais claro... 

O vento aumentou bastante na última meira hora, rajadas de fazer abanar as janelas e portas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:48)

Chuva moderada, acumulado nos *16,3 mm 
*
Pressão já nos *999,9 hPa*, primeira vez abaixo dos 1000 este ano. 

A única diferença deste dia com o Inverno é que a minha casa conseguiu acumular bem o calor dos últimos dias, estão 21ºC (e estou de t-shirt) e *13,7ºC* lá fora e a descer.


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto estou em dúvida que seja já a frente fria, parece haver ainda muito eco para trás dela.


A temperatura está abaixar. Já se nota bem dentro de casa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto estou em dúvida que seja já a frente fria, parece haver ainda muito eco para trás dela.


Pelo GFS chega entre as 16h e as 18h, por isso acho que é... 

Rajadas e chuva fortes agora, o eco amarelo está prestes a chegar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:51)

Candy disse:


> Chove fortemente! Parece que o céu está a desabar!
> Vidros da janela a embaciar rapidamente!!!



Estás mesmo com o laranja em cima!  deve estar bonito...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

StormRic disse:


> Outra linha mais intensa vai chegar a Peniche.
> 
> Em Torres Novas/Tomar também.
> 
> *40 mm* em Galamares, várias estações de Mafra acima dos 30 mm. As cascatas da Sintra e de Anços devem estar lindas!



O que vale é que vai chover muito nos próximos dias, lá para terça quero ver se dou um salto à serra. 
_______

*14,3 mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2016 às 15:53)

Aumento da intensidade da chuva na zona da A5 direcção Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:53)

Candy disse:


> A temperatura está abaixar. Já se nota bem dentro de casa.



Então deve ser mesmo a frente.

*14,8ºC* aqui
*999,5 hPa*
a varanda está um caos...


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 15:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> O que vale é que vai chover muito nos próximos dias, lá para terça quero ver se dou um salto à serra.
> _______
> 
> *14,3 mm*



Repara agora no eco sobre a serra. Tens vista daí ou está tudo encoberto?

Ulgueira disparou... 38 mm
Galamares 44 mm


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 15:55)

StormRic disse:


> Então deve ser mesmo a frente.
> 
> *14,8ºC* aqui
> *999,5 hPa*
> a varanda está um caos...


Ficou tudo embaciado de repente


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:57)

Frente fria parece um bocado fragmentada.

Sintra a levar com muita chuva, tendo em conta o deslocamento para NE, é normal acumular muito:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:58)

StormRic disse:


> Repara agora no eco sobre a serra. Tens vista daí ou está tudo encoberto?



Está tudo encoberto, tecto de nuvens muito baixo como é habitual,já nao vejo a serra à horas.
Galamares com 46 mm, cota 53 mts, faço ideia na Pena cota 500m...


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 15:58)

volta a chover com mais força


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:04)

Chuva moderada, parece que fiquei entre os "fragmentos" da frente


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 16:05)

A chegar aqui, barra de nimbostratus escuros e vento a assobiar por todo o lado.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 16:06)

Acumulados 10,0mm e rajada máxima de 71km/h

13,4ºC, 99%Hr e pressão de 999,8hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:06)

Pode-se mesmo dizer que é um dia atipico, ora vejamos:

Guincho: *20,2 mm*
Praia Grande: *22,2 mm*

São das zonas que menos chove, grandes acumulados.


A ribeira do Guincho já dever cortado o areal, surreal...em maio.


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 16:08)

Por aqui continua como se fosse um dia tipico de inverno , falta o resto ....


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 16:11)

Já deve haver cheia no Lisandro, à volta de 40 mm em várias estações da bacia do rio.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

Chove de forma fraca mas constante. Ou os modelos falharam e muito ou então a frente ainda não chegou aqui...


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

miguel disse:


> Acumulados 10,0mm e rajada máxima de 71km/h
> 
> 13,4ºC, 99%Hr e pressão de 999,8hpa



Bastante volumosos os ecos a caminho de Setúbal.

Aqui depois do dilúvio de há minutos amainou um pouco, quer o vento quer a chuva, mas ainda vem lá mais. O horizonte está fechado, apesar de mais claro, e forma-se uma nova linha atrás da frente.


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:17)

Como chove agora e vento com rajadas.....


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 16:18)

Lightning disse:


> Chove de forma fraca mas constante. Ou os modelos falharam e muito ou então a frente ainda não chegou aqui...



Deve estar a chegar, mas os acumulados por essa zona são até dos mais elevados. Vejo valores entre 15 mm e mais de 40 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:18)

O  vale de Colares deve estar com problemas, ou pelo menos, no limite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:19)

Tendo em conta que a frente se fragmentou, não foi assim tão grave como pensava. Vamos acompanhar agora a linha a oeste de Lisboa e ver se se intensifica.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 16:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> A ribeira do Guincho já dever cortado o areal, surreal...em maio.



As cascatas da Roca, da Ursa, da Pirolita devem estar fabulosas, com *40 mm* na Ulgueira, faço ideia lá mais para cima.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 16:20)

13,4ºC
99%Hr
999,3hpa
11,0mm
Chuva fraca por vezes moderada o vento esse é que abrandou bastante agora


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 16:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tendo em conta que a frente se fragmentou, não foi assim tão grave como pensava. Vamos acompanhar agora a linha a oeste de Lisboa e ver se se intensifica.



Há sítios em que pode estar a ser grave, nunca é generalizado, mas são os casos pontuais que justificam os avisos laranja. E ainda não acabou


----------



## casr26 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:23)

Aqui na zona de Cadaval no Oeste abriram-se as comportas, está a cair bem!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:25)

A chuva continua a cair desde o início da manhã, praticamente sem interrupções. O vento continua s soprar de forma moderada. Esta chuva é um mimo para os terrenos, porque o calor dos últimos dias, secou muito a terra à superfície, e  já nos obrigava a regar as plantas.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (7 Mai 2016 às 16:26)

Logo hoje que não estou em Colares. Já vou fazer um telefonema para tentar saber o acumulado no meu pluviómetro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 16:28)

StormRic disse:


> Há sítios em que pode estar a ser grave, nunca é generalizado, mas são os casos pontuais que justificam os avisos laranja. E ainda não acabou








Sem dúvida nenhuma @StormRic, creio que a precipitação mais forte irá surgir na colisão entre massas de ar quente e fria, pois a depressão está cada vez mais próxima da costa...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 16:29)

Que chuvada em Alvalade! É incrível!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:30)

fhff disse:


> Logo hoje que não estou em Colares. Já vou fazer um telefonema para tentar saber o acumulado no meu pluviómetro.



Boas,

E já agora a ribeira de Colares? É que os alfluentes  da ribeira, vindos da serra devem estar a correr furiosos vertente norte abaixo.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Mai 2016 às 16:33)

Forte chuvada que acabou de cair aqui há momentos!! Agora abrandou um pouco mas continua a chover moderado. E tem sido assim toda a manhã e até agora! Dia verdadeiramente impressionante... Desde as 8h30 que não pára de chover, apenas varia a intensidade!
O acumulado já vai nos *43,2 mm *e a acumular!!!  E parece que o pico ainda não chegou... Tou curioso para ver o acumulado final!
13,6°C e 999 hPa de pressão


----------



## fhff (7 Mai 2016 às 16:34)

O meu pluviómetro está a 5 km de Colares. Não sei se consigo ter noticias da ribeira...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

Tufao André disse:


> Forte chuvada que acabou de cair aqui há momentos!! Agora abrandou um pouco mas continua a chover moderado. E tem sido assim toda a manhã e até agora! Dia verdadeiramente impressionante... Desde as 8h30 que não pára de chover, apenas varia a intensidade!
> O acumulado já vai nos *43,2 mm *e a acumular!!!  E parece que o pico ainda não chegou... Tou curioso para ver o acumulado final!
> 13,6°C e 999 hPa de pressão



O acumulado final vai ser 200 mm,esquece o acumulado dessa estação...


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

Grande chuvada na baixa de Lisboa, certamente, e em toda a região oeste ao longo daquela linha até à Nazaré. Sizandro e Lisandro podem estar com cheia rápida.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2016 às 16:51)

De volta a casa por Alvalade, chove fraco a moderado com vento moderado com rajadas. Bem mais calmo que no "litoral puro". 13,4ºC.

@StormRic: O Lisandro por acaso já tinha uma quantidade considerável de água.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 16:53)

Pressão mínima à passagem da frente *998,9 hPa*, recuperou agora para 999,5 hPa.

*14,6ºC
91%
10,9 mm*

Às 13h a depressão tinha 986 hPa no centro; o ramo quente do sistema frontal tinha entrado em terra; a oclusão já dera mais do que uma volta inteira:


----------



## srr (7 Mai 2016 às 16:57)

Aqui chove á horas..mas sempre fraco...Rende 4mm . A depressão é Tão `linda´..será que só dá esta morrinha por aqui?!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 16:59)

aqui acalmou vai caindo uns borrifos, estou à espera da frente, que já a vi com melhor aspecto, a norte de Lisboa tem bom aspecto, a sul nem tanto e vou apanhar da parte sul


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 17:01)

Pelo GFS a frente deverá deixar bons acumulados entre agora (17h) e as 20h.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Mai 2016 às 17:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> O acumulado final vai ser 200 mm,esquece o acumulado dessa estação...


Não sei porque devo ignorar! Parece-me bastante aceitável visto que a chuva ainda não parou de cair desdeo início da manhã... Além disso é a estação mais próxima daqui e são bem visíveis bastantes lençóis de água na estrada e pequenas inundações nas zonas mais baixas das redondezas!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 17:03)

srr disse:


> Aqui chove á horas..mas sempre fraco...Rende 4mm . A depressão é Tão `linda´..será que só dá esta morrinha por aqui?!!!!!!!



 é linda pois. Ainda vai aproximar-se mais, e a frente deve entrar para o interior, especialmente os segmentos que estão agora a entrar em Setúbal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:08)

Chuva muito forte e vento a aumentar por aqui... os terrenos estão saturados e vê-se água por todo o lado!


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 17:08)

Por aqui chuva moderada agora assim como o vento com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:13)

Tufao André disse:


> Não sei porque devo ignorar! Parece-me bastante aceitável visto que a chuva ainda não parou de cair desdeo início da manhã... Além disso é a estação mais próxima daqui e são bem visíveis bastantes lençóis de água na estrada e pequenas inundações nas zonas mais baixas das redondezas!



Essa estação já tem um histórico de contar precipitação a mais em dias de vento, acontece com algumas estações quando não têm o pluvimetro devidamente fixado.
Isso já foi dito N de vezes, se não compreendes isso tudo bem, continua a acreditar nos valores fictícios de precipitação.
___________

*17,7 mm*
Chove fraco.
*
Galamares* chegou agora aos *50 mm*, belo valor.


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 17:14)

Há vários relatos de estradas com muitos lençóis de água na zona de Torres Vedras. Algumas estradas inundadas e vários acidentes nas nacionais da zona. 
Peniche continua a chuva acompanhada de vento que já soprou mais forte do que a agora. Acredito que seja somente um breve enfraquecer e que vai voltar a intensificar. Contudo ainda sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Mai 2016 às 17:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação já tem um histórico de contar precipitação a mais em dias de vento, acontece com algumas estações quando não têm o pluvimetro devidamente fixado.
> Isso já foi dito N de vezes, se não compreendes isso tudo bem, continua a acreditar nos valores fictícios de precipitação.


Estás a confundir com a estação wunderground da Ajuda, já deixei de a seguir. Agora sigo-me pela de Barcarena e penso que não tem qualquer problema desse género...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:19)

Tufao André disse:


> Estás a confundir com a estação wunderground da Ajuda, já deixei de a seguir. Agora sigo-me pela de Barcarena e penso que não tem qualquer problema desse género...



Eu sei que estás a seguir a estação de Barcarena, a confusão não é minha certamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:19)

StormRic disse:


> Há sítios em que pode estar a ser grave, nunca é generalizado, mas são os casos pontuais que justificam os avisos laranja. E ainda não acabou


Sim, eu estava a referir-me ao meu local


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação já tem um histórico de contar precipitação a mais em dias de vento, acontece com algumas estações quando não têm o pluvimetro devidamente fixado.
> Isso já foi dito N de vezes, se não compreendes isso tudo bem, continua a acreditar nos valores fictícios de precipitação.
> ___________
> 
> ...


Concordo, basta ver os últimos dias da estação, acumulados superiores a 2000 mm e dias e dias sem funcionamento...


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 17:23)

Em Setúbal nos últimos 20 minutos a chuva foi torrencial! acredito que a baixa esteja inundada!

Acumulados até agora 23,0mm o rain rate máximo foi de 116,4mm/h 

13,2ºC, 998,8hpa


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:26)

Pressão estabilizou nos *995,5 hPa* e a temperatura nos *13,7ºC
*
Por agora chuvisca, acumulado ficou nos *20,1 mm 
*
A seguir desta pausa chega mais chuva até às +-20h


----------



## AMFC (7 Mai 2016 às 17:27)

Jamor


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:29)

Tambem metem-se a jeito.


----------



## fhff (7 Mai 2016 às 17:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Galamares* chegou agora aos *50 mm*, belo valor.



Já confirmei,no meu pluviómetro tenho 42 mm até ao momento (Nafarros, 2 km de Galamares). Qual é a estação de Galamares que acompanhas?


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 17:32)

26,2mm e chove forte ainda


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

fhff disse:


> Já confirmei,no meu pluviómetro tenho 42 mm até ao momento (Nafarros, 2 km de Galamares). Qual é a estação de Galamares que acompanhas?


Grande acumulado, esta de Galamares deve sofer da influencia da vertente da serra.

https://www.wunderground.com/person...=ILISBOAS8#history/s20160505/e20160505/mdaily


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2016 às 17:35)

chove moderado. Vento forte de sul com rajadas. Que dia de temporal!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 17:36)

AMFC disse:


> Jamor



 incrível , em Maio o Jamor assim.

Por aqui volta a chover e pela primeira vez vejo as andorinhas a fazerem como as gaivotas, pairando contra o vento.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:38)

está a escurecer e vento a aumentar, está quase


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 17:39)

Acumulados já *31,0mm* e chove bem ainda! Assim dá gosto!


----------



## jotasetubal (7 Mai 2016 às 17:39)

chove com intensidade em Setúbal


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:40)

jotasetubal disse:


> chove com intensidade em Setúbal


Estão ecos amarelos sobre Setúbal agora...


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 17:41)

Imagem de há 40 minutos, ainda falta passar muita nebulosidade e precipitação frontal:






Vejam o radar e o que passou sobre a Figueira da Foz e Montemor-o-Velho.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:42)

Por aqui o acumulado vai subindo lentamente.
*19,5 mm*


----------



## Gongas (7 Mai 2016 às 17:42)

Por Coimbra tudo tranquilo por agora, algum vento e alguma chuva...mas nada de especial. uma trovoada é que era agora para a noite!


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 17:43)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP 13.6. HUM 94. Pressao 997.9. Vento fraco de S/SW. Chuva contínua desde as 10:00z. Acumulado 28.2.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 17:43)

*33,0mm* e ainda a cair bem!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:43)

StormRic disse:


> Imagem de há 40 minutos, ainda falta passar muita nebulosidade e precipitação frontal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecos laranja não é? Pareceu-me bem agreste...


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:45)

começa a chover com mais força agora acompanhado com vento, mas ainda não é certo, melhor da frente ainda está por vir


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 17:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ecos laranja não é? Pareceu-me bem agreste...



Precisamente, e continua a progredir para o interior:


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:53)

Temporal agora!  forte e vento


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 17:54)

*37,4mm *e chove ainda forte! Dia épico


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mai 2016 às 17:55)

Boa tarde,

Dia absolutamente húmido, a estação mais próxima da minha localização na Aroeira acaba de passar a marca dos 50mm! Por agora continua a chover fraco, por vezes moderado sendo que entre as 15h e as 16 a chuva foi moderado a forte assim como o vento que agora diminuiu de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:56)

DILUVIO!!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 17:56)

Há uma massa de ar muito frio no bordo posterior da frente. É estranho ainda não ter ocorrido trovoada, contrariamente às previsões do IPMA. Se acontecer terá que ser naquele bordo.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 17:59)

Chegou já aos *40,4mm* e o diluvio continua


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2016 às 17:59)

chove forte! Vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 17:59)

Mar já bastante acastanhado.

Praia de Ribeira´Ilhas, Mafra.






Rio cuco  com bom caudal,  nasce na tapada.


----------



## AMFC (7 Mai 2016 às 18:00)

Cruz Quebrada


----------



## AMFC (7 Mai 2016 às 18:03)




----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 18:06)

AMFC disse:


> Cruz Quebrada



 

Só falta a trovoada. será que vai nascer aqui ou virá apenas nas células pós-frontais?


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:06)

chove e chove forteeee, não para esta chuvada


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:08)

DILUVIOOO de novo


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

Aqui vou com *41,4mm *mas agora já acalmou, chove mas com menos intensidade


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

miguel disse:


> Chegou já aos *40,4mm* e o diluvio continua



 essa linha de frente encaixou-se bem na foz do Sado, já está aí há hora e meia:


----------



## AMFC (7 Mai 2016 às 18:12)

A ciclovia que liga a Cruz Quebrada a Algés já era, está cheia de calhaus e entulho trazidos pelo mar.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:12)

*20mm*, sobe sobe balão "acumulado" sobe , continua chuva forte não dá descanso!!! 

EDIT: DILUVIO de novo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:16)

Aqui foram cerca de uns 25 minutos a chover de forma moderada, acalmou agora mesmo.
O vento lá vai soprando de forma moderada. Os terrenos vão deitando água por todos os lados.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:18)

*23mm*, mas que é isto tanta chuva  já tinha saudades de uma frente destas , continua chuva forte por vezes diluvios!


----------



## fsl (7 Mai 2016 às 18:19)

A Pressão continua a descer, vai em  997.5


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:20)

Chuva fraca e constante.
*21 mm* já cá cantam.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 18:21)

*42,2mm* nem me lembro do ultimo dia em que choveu assim tanto! Continua a chuva moderada..

13,4ºC
*998,1hpa*

A rajada máxima ficou nos 71km/h aquém do previsto


----------



## AndréGM22 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:21)

https://gyazo.com/877656c598858459b3f43f102a4a301c

https://gyazo.com/9c324b46d275385c124bc7734816b80a

Por aqui o Tejo também já fez das suas. Vento de Sul, precipitação e marés grandes, são a receita para uma cheia  
Deve ser a primeira vez que o vejo assim em Maio.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 18:22)

Pressão retomou a descida, o centro da depressão continua a aproximar-se mas não chega cá.

*998,5 hPa*

*14,2ºC* esfriando mas pouco significativo.

*91%* estáveis

*12,4 mm*  aqui nunca é de esperar grandes surpresas nestas frentes com vendaval.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 18:22)

A única actividade eléctrica que existe neste momento é a que está nas células que se encontram no centro da depressão.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 18:24)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Deve ser a primeira vez que o vejo assim em Maio.



Parece de inverno...


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:27)

e continua chuvada imensa!!! não para! *26mm*
estou a ver que segundo o nosso colega miguel de setúbal, que a linha de Setúbal aqui à zona de Coruche vem bem divertida


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 18:29)

Lightning disse:


> A única actividade eléctrica que existe neste momento é a que está nas células que se encontram no centro da depressão.



Pois, por enquanto é o que se vê realmente, mas não me parece que essas se vão aproximar muito, depende do movimento do centro, que está já bastante lento.

Também podem aparecer a sudoeste células com actividade, talvez mesmo com uma ondulação da frente


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 18:31)

david 6 disse:


> estou a ver que segundo o nosso colega miguel de setúbal, que a linha de Setúbal aqui à zona de Coruche vem bem divertida



é que é mesmo essa, não vai deixar de passar por aí, espero acumulados totais semelhantes até.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:33)

*30mm*, chuva forte continua


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:34)

Boas @Yannick 

Como está aí a tua zona?
Bela rega por aí


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:34)

StormRic disse:


> é que é mesmo essa, não vai deixar de passar por aí, espero acumulados totais semelhantes até.



eu antes da frente tinha 11.6mm, já vou nos 31  e continua chuva forte


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:35)

Acumulado no* 22,6 mm* e continua a chuva fraca


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:38)

*34mm*, continua a chuva forte


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acumulado no* 22,6 mm* e continua a chuva fraca


Chuva fraca? Por aqui nunca foi fraca... só no início do evento.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 18:40)

*43,0mm *acumulados,a chuva é fraca agora mas persistente tal como todo este dia.


----------



## Portugal Storms (7 Mai 2016 às 18:42)

Em Setúbal,segundo a Setúbal TV, a água já está a entrar nos restaurantes da AV. Luísa Todi.

"*Está no limite a água, que na avenida Luisa Todi já entra nos restaurantes. 
Em todo o distrito já foram registadas 20 ocorrências pelo CDOS, entre cheias, quedas de árvores e outras*"


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:42)

*36mm*, volta o diluvio! meu deus ahah, assim é que é bom 
Rio Sorraia onde vais parar assim


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2016 às 18:46)

david 6 disse:


> *36mm*, volta o diluvio! meu deus ahah, assim é que é bom
> Rio Sorraia onde vais parar assim



Se puderes tira umas fotos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva fraca? Por aqui nunca foi fraca... só no início do evento.


Aqui o evento já está a acabar, por isso a chuva fraca é normal


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Se puderes tira umas fotos...



não estou ao pé do Rio, passa lá mais abaixo no campo, se tivesse em Coruche ainda dava que a vila é na margem dele, disseram me que a baixa de Coruche está a começar a ficar inundada da chuva
se o tempo ajudar, talvez ainda consiga ir à ribeira que passa na Fajarda para ver como está

por aqui está a parar, *40mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:51)

Lisboa tem acumulados muito heterogéneos, a zona de Sintra tem os esperados 45-50 mm, já Cascais-Oeiras-Queluz-Belas têm no máximo 20-25mm e no concelho de Lisboa têm quase 40 mm.


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 18:51)

Muita chuva e vento moderado por aqui


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2016 às 18:52)

Boa tarde, mas que dia frenético, Começou a chover de madrugada e por volta da hora do almoço a chuva forte deixou a Cova da Piedade com lençóis de água enormes, as tampas dos esgotos levantaram e deu origem a pequenas cheias aqui na zona. A chuva chegou a ser forte e persistente mas agora chove fraco. Arrisco a olho em cerca de 40mm. Que mês de Maio fantástico . Estão neste momento 13,4ºC.


----------



## Rui Alex (7 Mai 2016 às 18:56)

Aqui no Seixal o sensor de precipitação na beira da varanda mediu 41mm acumulados desde as 00:00, a rajada mais forte sentida foi 54km/h e estão agora 14.5ºC. Ainda não parou de chover.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 18:57)

Chuva a aumentar aqui agora, forte!


----------



## manganao (7 Mai 2016 às 18:57)

já parou de chover , penso que o evento já esta na reta final


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva a aumentar aqui agora, forte!


Passa a chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:00)

quando já estava a parar para chuva fraca, volta a aumentar para chuva moderada, não quer parar  *41mm*, assim torna se dificil de ir ver a ribeira


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 19:00)

Boas!
Em Lisboa as ruas já estão com bastante água e os jardins estão saturadíssimos. Não me lembro de um dia assim...
Sigo com* 14,9°C* e 997hPa de pressão. Um dia para recordar...


----------



## AJJ (7 Mai 2016 às 19:03)

Avenidas novas, continua a chuva com menor intensidade, parece a recta final


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 19:06)

manganao disse:


> já parou de chover , penso que o evento já esta na reta final



Boas penso que segundo informação DA PROTECÇÃO CIVIL O EVENTO AINDA VAI NO PRINCIPIO POIS VAI DAS 18 AS 3 DA MANHA.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 19:06)

Volta de reconhecimento Corroios - Vale Figueira - Vale Milhaços - Sta Marta - sem quaisquer complicações a registar. A vala voltou ao seu leito. Como a chuva tem caído de forma certa e não muito forte, a água tem escoado bem.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 19:06)

*44,0mm *a frente vai dando as ultimas por aqui! Ainda deve se manter esta chuva mais 1h mais ou menos


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 19:08)

Firefigther disse:


> Boas penso que segundo informação DA PROTECÇÃO CIVIL O EVENTO AINDA VAI NO PRINCIPIO POIS VAI DAS 18 AS 3 DA MANHA.



 A frente já passou no Litoral já se vai ver melhorias a partir de agora, vai piorar sim entre essa hora mas no interior...


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 19:08)

https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...EEePTNJxO/201605071700_msg3_msg_ir_piber.jpeg

PARA QUEM PENSA QUE ACABOU VEJAM ESTA IMAGEM


----------



## AJJ (7 Mai 2016 às 19:08)

Para a cidade de Lisboa espera-se um agravamento das condições ?


----------



## TekClub (7 Mai 2016 às 19:08)

por aqui chuva torrencial ao passar os ecos amarelos...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 19:09)

Firefigther disse:


> Boas penso que segundo informação DA PROTECÇÃO CIVIL O EVENTO AINDA VAI NO PRINCIPIO POIS VAI DAS 18 AS 3 DA MANHA.


A frente em si já passou. Agora vem aí o pós frontal.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 19:10)

AJJ disse:


> Para a cidade de Lisboa espera-se um agravamento das condições ?


O pior já passou.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 19:10)

AJJ disse:


> Para a cidade de Lisboa espera-se um agravamento das condições ?



Desagravamento. Diminuição da precipitação e da nebulosidade, de forma gradual, nas próximas horas. Quanto ao vento deverá acontecer o mesmo.


----------



## Yannick (7 Mai 2016 às 19:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @Yannick
> 
> Como está aí a tua zona?
> Bela rega por aí



Indice UV: 1... Ta tudo encharcado !! 45mm, nao parou de chover o dia todo.
Passei pela ribeira de Colares, na ponte ao lado da policia, ha la uma regua que dizia 1m20. 
Ja agora sera que existe mapas da quantidade de precipitaçao acumulada tipo nas ultimas 24horas estimada a partir do radar dinamico do IPMA ? (http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp). Tipo isso: http://imagizer-cv.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/538/U92qaZ.png
Era bom para ver os efeitos da topografia sobre a chuva, e os padroes em geral, e confrontar com dados de estaçoes.
E se nao existir, sera que ha uma forma eficiente de fazer essa sugestão ?


----------



## Candy (7 Mai 2016 às 19:14)

Peniche parou a chuva! 
Acho que é a única pontinha que está sem chuva! Vejo tudo negro a Este!
O vento também acalmou.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mai 2016 às 19:15)

Yannick disse:


> Ja agora sera que existe mapas da quantidade de precipitaçao acumulada tipo nas ultimas 24horas estimada a partir do radar dinamico do IPMA



No site do IPMA existem mapas de precipitação acumulada em 1 hora. Mais do que isso, que eu saiba, não.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:19)

setubal ultima hora *36.4mm* (IPMA)

por aqui vai subindo mas já mais lentamente, *42.5mm*, a chuva já está em geral moderado por vezes fraca, queria ver se ficava mais fraquinha para ver a ribeira, mas é dificil

PS: acabaram de me confirmar que a baixa de Coruche está inundada


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 19:22)

Cheguei aqui agora aos *45,0mm 
*
13,4ºC
*997,1hpa*


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> A frente em si já passou. Agora vem aí o pós frontal.





Tiagolco disse:


> O pior já passou.





Lightning disse:


> Desagravamento. Diminuição da precipitação e da nebulosidade, de forma gradual, nas próximas horas. Quanto ao vento deverá acontecer o mesmo.


Deus queira que seja assim como vocês dizem pois segundo a Protecao Civil isto ainda ta no principio.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:28)

22 mm

Sol já vai espreitando.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 19:33)

Firefigther disse:


> Deus queira que seja assim como vocês dizem pois segundo a Protecao Civil isto ainda ta no principio.


 A protecção civil explica é tudo mal, podiam ter dito que a partir do final da tarde no Litoral iria melhorar e piorar a partir dessa hora no interior..quem vê as noticias ouve falar em agravamento ate as 3 da madrugada sai enganada se vive junto ao litoral...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:37)

miguel disse:


> A protecção civil explica é tudo mal, podiam ter dito que a partir do final da tarde no Litoral iria melhorar e piorar a partir dessa hora no interior..quem vê as noticias ouve falar em agravamento ate as 3 da madrugada sai enganada se vive junto ao litoral...


E já agora, o storm surge a ocorrer quando será? Obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:38)

Muito sol, já observo algumas celulas ao largo da costa.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2016 às 19:41)

Agora sim, começam a proporcionar-se condições favoráveis à ocorrência de instabilidade convectiva....Trovoadas serão a partir das próximas horas e sobretudo amanhã, mais prováveis.
Por Sintra, sol!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:43)

Por aqui chuva fraca agora... a diminuir claramente no final da frente.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:46)

Nos ultimos 10 minutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:51)

Paro


luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui chuva fraca agora... a diminuir claramente no final da frente.


Parou a chuva e o vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 19:55)

O céu vai ficando mais claro. A pressão continua em queda. Vai nos *996hPa*.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 19:58)

*48,0mm *
*996,8hpa 
vento fraco
13,3ºC*


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:58)

Finalmente uma abertazinha na chuva .


----------



## Iuri (7 Mai 2016 às 20:05)

Sol total no Estoril


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 20:06)

Segundo a Proteçao Civil vai haver na próxima hora um desagravamento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 20:09)

O pós-frontal parece vir forte na imagem de satélite...


----------



## Toby (7 Mai 2016 às 20:11)

Ola ,

38.4 mm 
12.6° 
995.0
94%
O mundo ao contrário: 
o meu filho faz um barbecue em t-shirt Gembloux!!!!  Gembloux: https://www.google.be/maps/place/Ge...2934ead34ab8ca!8m2!3d50.56515!4d4.68843?hl=fr
A minha rapariga passea-se ao longo do lago Léman à Lausana…
A nossa rapariga cadette faz bronzette sobre o seu terraço à Bruxelas 
E nós, os velhos olha-se a chuva cair com o aquecimento acendido



 boa noite a todos


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 20:14)

Pressão nos *997,9 hPa* e acumulado fica nos* 23,6 mm*, afinal não ultrapassou o valor de Janeiro.

Está aqui a menina :







Volta o sol por breves minutos, a tempo do seu pôr, deve ser interessante...

Mais frentes devem chegar entre a madrugada e o final da manhã.


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2016 às 20:14)

*Coimbra aciona plano de emergência para cheias*




Cidade de Coimbra em alerta devido ao perigo de cheias
*O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Coimbra, Manuel Machado, acionou o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias e Inundações.*

A decisão de ativar o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias e Inundações (PEECI), no concelho de Coimbra, resulta do facto de as previsões apontarem para a "possibilidade de ocorrência de inundações em meios urbanos historicamente mais vulneráveis", a partir do final da tarde, princípio da noite deste sábado.

Além do comunicado da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), alertando, entre outros aspetos, para a possibilidade de se registarem inundações, o presidente do município também justifica a medida com a admissível "grande aglomeração de pessoas" na cidade, por causa da Queima das Fitas, que teve início na sexta-feira.

É "previsível grande aglomeração de pessoas", este sábado e domingo, dia para o qual está programado o cortejo da Queima das Fitas, período que coincide com "as fases de maior precipitação", de acordo com a Proteção Civil, sublinha o mesmo comunicado da autarquia, enviado à agência Lusa.

"Foram já acionados todos os dispositivos municipais de Proteção Civil, necessários e adequados à situação meteorológica e correspondente realização desta festa académica", acrescenta a Câmara de Coimbra.

Contactada pela agência Lusa, a Proteção Civil não tinha, até às 18.30 horas, registo de qualquer ocorrência relevante no concelho de Coimbra, provocada pelo estado do tempo, apesar de chover e de o vento soprar com alguma intensidade.


Leia mais: Coimbra aciona plano de emergência para cheias http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/coi...gencia-para-cheias-5162977.html#ixzz47zzs7yby


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 20:21)

Final do evento em Lisboa,* 55mm* em Galamares  Bem disse que a serra vai chegar facilmente aos 150 mm com este evento...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 20:25)

Depois de 70/80 mm nas cotas maximas, a serra limpou.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 20:26)

O pôr do sol daqui é interessante combinado com o "varrimento" da nebulosidade, parece um incêndio no litoral, muito laranja no horizonte e "fumo" a deslocar-se.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2016 às 20:36)

está a parar de chover agora! está só um pingo pingo, acumulado *44mm* , o sol já o vi por detrás das nuvens uma bola redonda

a ribeira está assim


----------



## Portugal Storms (7 Mai 2016 às 20:41)

Depois de chuva intensa durante todo o dia, o sol...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (7 Mai 2016 às 20:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora, o storm surge a ocorrer quando será? Obrigado!


O storm surge está a ocorrer certamente, apenas temos percepção dele na maré cheia. Não existe ainda forma de medições em tempo quase real, infelizmente. De qualquer maneira hoje não terá sido particularmente intenso porque a depressão se desloca muito lentamente...


----------



## Firefigther (7 Mai 2016 às 20:54)

Amigos isto acabou aqui no distrito de setubal


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 20:54)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> O storm surge está a ocorrer certamente, apenas temos percepção dele na maré cheia. Não existe ainda forma de medições em tempo quase real, infelizmente. De qualquer maneira hoje não terá sido particularmente intenso porque a depressão se desloca muito lentamente...


Ha ok. Muito obrigado. Sim, faz sentido o que diz, e é pena que não exista medição em tempo real como nos Estados Unidos...


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 20:57)

Os pingos finais ainda permitiram chegar aos* 49,0mm* 

13,1ºC a ver agora  se tenho sorte na lotaria dos aguaceiros


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2016 às 21:05)

por Glória do Ribatejo parou de chover agora. Vento moderado de Sul. Foi uma bela frente, cerca de 9h30m de chuva.


----------



## Rapido (7 Mai 2016 às 21:09)

Por Setúbal voltou a chover.


----------



## vortex (7 Mai 2016 às 22:08)

Boa noite!Por aqui caíu bem,63,3mm até agora.Vento entre 20/30Kmh de SW (rajada de 54Kmh de S às 15horas), Hr em 92% e temperatura nos 13,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 22:22)

O acumulado ficou bem redondinho *50,0mm *quase tanto hoje como em todo o mês de Abril, menos 7mm apenas desse registo mensal...

Temperatura a subir 13,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2016 às 22:27)

Os vossos acumulados brutais fazem logo pensar o quanto terá caído na arrábida. 
_____________

*12,7ºC
21,9 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 23:25)

Boa noite!
Sigo com *14,7°C* e céu nublado com algumas abertas. Alguém resolver fazer fogo de artifício e eu pensei mesmo que era trovoada...nem queria acreditar, até perceber que não era nada.


----------



## Gongas (7 Mai 2016 às 23:51)

E eis que se veem relâmpagos para os lados da Figueira da Foz, provavelmente ainda no mar. deverá ser uma noite animada!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2016 às 23:56)

Gongas disse:


> E eis que se veem relâmpagos para os lados da Figueira da Foz, provavelmente ainda no mar. deverá ser uma noite animada!


Infelizmente aquelas células no mar não vão chegar à costa...


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 01:40)

bem bom o acumulado de ontem *44.3mm* 
a partir da meia noite vou com *1mm*, está neste momento a cair um aguaceiro em geral fraco, já caiu outro às 00h e tal quando estava em Coruche com amigos
a rezar para que o dia de amanhã seja bom para 

EDIT: lembrei me agora que em Coruche passei por zonas onde tinha sinais de perigo a dizer "atenção lençóis de água" claro que agora já não estavam, certeza que foi à pouco quando tive aquela chuvada toda também


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mai 2016 às 01:58)

Por aqui tive um acumulado total de aproximadamente *40 mm *após ter chovido SEM PARAR durante praticamente 12h!!  Dia épico para mais tarde recordar e dentro das previsões que apontavam para 25-50 mm de chuva (segundo a app do weather channel).
De assinalar muitos lençóis de água e pequenas inundações aqui na zona! Cheguei a ouvir sirenes dos bombeiros por aí... Dia algo complicado e só não foi mais porque não houve muitos períodos de chuva intensa/torrencial. 
Rajada de vento máxima de *65 km/h
*
Ja não chove desde as 20h. Venha de lá os aguaceiros com as trovoadas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 03:13)

Células prestes a entrar em Lisboa, para quem está a dormir e só vê isto de manhã, aqui estão elas:







Pressão desceu para um mínimo de *994,8 hPa, *recorde anual. Desde 29 de Novembro de 2014 que não tinha ido abaixo dos 995 hPa em Lisboa!


----------



## Candy (8 Mai 2016 às 03:20)

Parece-me que vou levar com aquelas meninas todas em cima!


----------



## Candy (8 Mai 2016 às 04:01)

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 04:44)

Boa madrugada,

Bem que aguaceiro agressivo que caiu por aqui, eram 04:15 rendeu *2,4 mm*.
E olhando para o radar vem aí mais uns quantos torrenciais.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 05:52)

Bom dia

Chuva forte neste momento.

Vento moderado com rajadas toda a noite.
Rajadas fortes nesta altura.

*14,7ºC
88%
0,5 mm*

*992,8 hPa*

será um mínimo de pressão muito raro em Maio nesta zona, histórico?

Análise da 1h de hoje:






*985 hPa* no centro, ainda terá descido um pouco até agora.
À hora desta análise, a pressão registada aqui em Carcavelos era de *995,1 hPa* e está de acordo com a posição da isóbara 996 hPa na carta

Grupo de células entra agora na região de Lisboa:





Não têm actividade eléctrica, esta só tem ocorrido bastante ao largo do litoral a norte de Peniche.
Como se vê, o panorama eléctrico das duas últimas horas é pouco animador:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 06:01)

Acumulados de hoje até às 6h na região de Sintra/Cascais/Lisboa/Almada sobem até *9 mm*, com destaque para a linha *Cascais/Alcabideche/Linhó* e estações a norte da serra de Sintra.

As células que entram agora estão a descarregar bem, ecos laranja. Caparica também recebeu uma célula forte que se dirige para Lisboa onde já chove forte.






*10,9 mm* na Amoreira (Alcabideche) na última hora e meia.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 06:10)

Células bastante fortes estão e vão entrar na península de Setúbal, dirgem-se para o Barreiro, Seixal e também Setúbal dentro em pouco:






Edição: aspecto do céu às 6:16 (5:16 utc) na direcção SE


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 06:25)

Célula com precipitação bastante intensa está a passar no Barreiro e dirige-se para o Montijo:





Panorama daqui de Carcavelos para Sul, 6:22





WSW 6:23 (5:23 utc)






*11 mm* nos últimos 40 minutos no Barreiro!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2016 às 06:29)

Bom dia!

Chuva forte e um intenso trovão agora mesmo. Acordar com trovoada é outra coisa!!


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 06:34)

Situação de chuva forte sobre o Barreiro e previsão idêntica na próxima hora sobre Setúbal:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 06:35)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Chuva forte e um intenso trovão agora mesmo. Acordar com trovoada é outra coisa!!



 finalmente!!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2016 às 06:38)

StormRic disse:


> finalmente!!


Mais um trovão entretanto, e a chuva forte continua! A relva do jardim parece um lago e na estrada já se vai vendo lama.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 06:43)

Células a entrar para Setúbal!

Esta está à frente e é pequena, vai para Lisboa:

*6:41 SSE*


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 06:45)

Células fortes vão chegar a Santarém, Torres Novas e Tomar:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 06:50)

As células que passaram em Cascais terão rendido mais de *18 mm* em hora e meia no Estoril.


Entretanto célula muito forte está a chegar a Setúbal:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 07:02)

Carcavelos:

Vento SW fraco a moderado.
*14,5ºC
90%
0,5 mm*

*992,8 hPa* estáveis há mais de uma hora. O centro da depressão imobilizou-se e começará a encher afastando-se para noroeste.

O céu estava assim para Sul, linha de células dirigindo-se para Setúbal:

06:55 (5:55 utc)


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 07:53)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Chuva forte e um intenso trovão agora mesmo. Acordar com trovoada é outra coisa!!



Aí está ele registado, às 6:25:07


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 08:04)

Bom dia!
Nem dei conta dessa linha de precipitação...
A pressão vai nos 992hPa e a temperatura nos *14,8°C*.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 08:19)

Ontem na Praia das Maçãs:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 08:27)

Pressão já em subida, 993,5 hPa.
14,6ºC
87%
Céu aberto em Carcavelos, a linha de células já se deslocou bem para o interior. Horizonte limpo de SSW a W. Neblina, céu azul pálido.

Mar com rebentação ao largo nos baixios em frente da corrente do Tejo.

Sul 8:26 (7:26 utc)






Já mal se vêem as células do Alentejo, por trás dos cumulus mais próximos:

Sueste 8:26 (7:26 utc)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 08:31)

Boas,

Muita chuva de madrugada, as celulas renderam por aqui *9,3 mm.*
Estou quase, quase atingir a media mensal, sigo com *50,8 mm*

@StormRic essa netatmo do Estoril( Avenida do Brasil) que vai com 19 mm, conta mal precipitação, mais uma estação que devemos ignorar os registos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2016 às 08:46)

Por aqui a chuva forte acordou-me por volta das 7horas, depois passou a aguaceiros moderados, que só agora começaram a enfraquecer.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 09:18)

Começam a aparecer bigornas de células no horizonte de Sul a WSW estão a cerca de 150 Km.

WSW 9:09 (8:09 utc)





SSW 9:09





15,2ºC em subida, pudera, com este solzinho!

84% em resposta à temperatura.

Pressão estável em 993,5 hPa


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 09:25)

Esta célula está a largar um dilúvio em Canha, *17 mm* até às 9:02






Entretanto, na análise das 6h utc, a pressão no centro da depressão era de 983 hPa e estava em frente ao Minho, talvez mais perto e mais cavada do que o previsto.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 09:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> essa netatmo do Estoril( Avenida do Brasil) que vai com 19 mm, conta mal precipitação, mais uma estação que devemos ignorar os registos.



Ok, obrigado pela informação . Realmente estava um pouco deslocada do eixo que as células seguiram e os maiores totais são então de cerca de 11 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2016 às 09:50)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui houve vários aguaceiros fortes a partir das 5h10. Desde as 8h30 que não chove.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 09:50)

Bigornas muito desenvolvidas em aproximação, cerca de 100 Km a SSW.

*15,5ºC
82%
993,8 hPa*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2016 às 10:02)

Volta a chuva fraca... estava um sol tão lindo...


----------



## AMFC (8 Mai 2016 às 10:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia!
> Nem dei conta dessa linha de precipitação...
> A pressão vai nos 992hPa e a temperatura nos *14,8°C*.



Bom dia
Eu dei por ela e bem, acordei com o barulho da chuva e era torrencial. Mas estava demasiado ensonado para me levantar


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2016 às 10:11)

bom dia. Por Glória do Ribatejo passou uma linha de instabilidade por volta das 7,30h, com chuva forte. Neste momento aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2016 às 10:14)

A chuva já parou à cerca de 40 muitos. As valas e ribeiros voltaram a estar carregados de água até às margens. O barulho que a água faz a correr é incrível.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 10:20)

eu acordei às 7h com a força da precipitação, acumulado de *9mm*, neste momento está a passar um aguaceiro ao lado, que é o aguaceiro moderado que o colega Geopower referiu na Glória


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 10:24)

Algumas células em aproximação de SSW, avistam-se as bigornas em abertas de céu que tem ficado progressivamente mais nublado por altocumulus. Nota-se o ar marítimo a ganhar mais humidade novamente.

*15,8ºC
81%
994,1 hPa* subida lenta


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 10:31)

Olhando para os dados de Galamares,Sintra (cota 53mts), estamos assim:







Ainda vamos ter mais uns dias de chuva pela frente, impressionante.


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2016 às 10:56)

neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas Vento moderado de sul. 
Vista para sul:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 11:31)

Aqui o céu marítimo torna-se cada vez mais interessante:

SSW 11:19 (10:19 utc)





Sul 11:20 (10:20 utc)





*16,6ºC
81%
994,1 hPa*
Células a aproximarem-se com movimento de SW para NNE


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 11:44)

Time-lapse do amanhecer de hoje, quando entravam as células pela península de Setúbal, entre as 6h12 e as 8h45:


Células neste momento em aproximação a SSW:

SSW 11:38 (10:38 utc)















O mar está mais calmo mas o vento moderado de SW nota-se agora mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 11:45)

Muitas vezes parece que a nebulosidade baixa na serra não deixa a convecção avançar por aqui.
Entretanto boa celula a SO, muito provavelmente deve dentrar no litoral entre Cascais e Carcavelos.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 11:51)

começa a chover de novo  razoavel até

edit: já chove bem


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 11:53)

Aquele eco amarelo é da bigorna maior:






SW 11:49 (10:49 utc)





SSW 11:57


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 12:00)

temporal agora com chuva forte e vento 

PS: DILUVIO


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 12:15)

Esta depressão fez subir os acumulados de Maio já até ao valor médio normal, ou mesmo acima.

Detalhe horário de ontem e hoje até às 10h (9:00 utc), na região litoral centro:





Os valores de ambas as estações de Setúbal estão errados, um por entupimento óbvio e outro por um valor muito estranho a necessitar de confirmação oficial, de tal modo é invulgar: *36,4 mm* entre as 17h e as 18h de ontem na estação de fruticultura.
Também Lousã parece estar com problemas.

Destaque hoje para os valores de Santarém e Pegões em 1 hora.

O resumo do mês para a região:


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 12:16)

acumulado subiu para *12mm*, agora já faz sol


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2016 às 12:16)

por aqui rodeado de 2 células a E/NE e W/NW.
Vista para Este:


----------



## miguel (8 Mai 2016 às 12:16)

Boas

Mínima de 12,9ºC

O inicio da manha foi de aguaceiros fortes que deixaram 6,6mm

Trovoadas isso é um sonho e mais uma vez vejo isto muito fiascada em trovoadas

Estão 17,6ºC, 81%Hr e vento moderado com rajadas fortes a mais forte de 56km/h


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 12:24)

Espectaculares bigornas a desenvolverem-se, agora mesmo:

SSE 12:19







david 6 disse:


> acumulado subiu para *12mm*, agora já faz sol



Consegues fotos? As células pelo Alentejo e Ribatejo começam a parecer cogumelos...


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 12:40)

Está a chegar a Cascais:

WSW 12:38


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 12:43)

Azenhas do Mar hoje de manhã, vejam as cascatas das azenhas:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 12:47)

Já chove em Carcavelos praia, mas são aguaceiros fracos, só no interior é que as células vão crescer.

17,0ºC subia lentamente
81% estável
994,5 hPa estável


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 12:52)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues fotos? As células pelo Alentejo e Ribatejo começam a parecer cogumelos...



apesar de estar com algumas abertas agora, também tenho algumas nuvens a tapar a vista, o melhor que consigo por enquanto é isto para N (para os lados de Santarém)


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 12:56)

david 6 disse:


> apesar de estar com algumas abertas agora, também tenho algumas nuvens a tapar a vista, o melhor que consigo por enquanto é isto para N (para os lados de Santarém)



 bela célula, deve ser a de Almeirim/Santarém. E que bonito está o campo , gosto, estou com saudades.

Aqui está novamente sol e o horizonte está pejado de células em desenvolvimento, embora pequenas.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 13:15)

as vistas vão ficando giras


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 13:28)

Aqui também boas vistas:

SSE 12:58





SSE 13:21


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2016 às 13:44)

Aviso daqui uma célula bem escura, já ouço os trovões à mais de meia hora.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 13:51)

começou a chover 

há trovoada na zona de Santarém a Torres Novas


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2016 às 14:01)

Boa tarde, madrugada e manhã de aguaceiros e vento fortes. Ainda há pouco tive mais um.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2016 às 14:15)

Ontem foi mesmo um dia de muita chuva.

*45,5mm* acumulados em Caneças (INAG). Foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano civil e hidrológico. 

O acumulado mensal vai nos 66,6mm e já ultrapassou a média mensal (65,5mm).


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 14:16)

moderado


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2016 às 14:26)

Agora reina por aqui o vento moderado a forte.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2016 às 14:26)

pela Glória também aguaceiro moderado mas curto. Vento moderado com rajadas. 
Célula em crescimento para Sw:


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 14:29)

vista para N, depois de chover, subiu para 12.7mm






também vai começando a escurecer de novo a w

edit 5min depois: começa a chover fraco


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 14:33)

Vento de SW aumentou, moderado com rajadas.

Grande aberta de sol, horizonte com nebulosidade pouco significativa, alguns cumulus, talvez células muito longe.

17,6ºC
77% em descida
995,1 Pa em subida

Precipitação de hoje insignificante: 0,5 mm. Ontem 13,7 mm acumulados. O mês aqui em Carcavelos tem dos totais mais baixos da região, apenas 24,6 mm.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 14:38)

Trovoada na zona de Leiria e Tomar. 






Vamos lá ver se chega a Coimbra. 
Depois da Serenata Monumental à chuva, na Quinta-feira, hoje o cortejo da Queima das Fitas promete ser bem regado, de chuva e cerveja.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 14:55)

Boa tarde! O vento intensificou-se bastante e o céu está pouco nublado.
Está difícil as células evoluírem...vamos lá ver se isto aquece durante a tarde.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 14:57)

Célula com eco roxo a Sul de Coimbra.


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2016 às 14:59)

por agora céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.

Panorâmica para NW:


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 15:03)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 15:05)

do nada começa a chover bem


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 15:07)

Sobre o mar as células que se aproximam têm actividade fraca, é preciso entrarem em terra para se desenvolverem.

Na vista para SSE há uma célula que se dirige para nordeste a caminho da península de Setúbal:

15:03 (14:03 utc)





17,9ºC
77%
995,1 hPa


----------



## kikofra (8 Mai 2016 às 15:15)

Boa tarde,
Tempo bastante instalável em Coimbra tanto chove com bastante força como para...
Que evolução teremos nos próximos minutos/horas?


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 15:18)

kikofra disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Tempo bastante instalável em Coimbra tanto chove com bastante força como para...
> Que evolução teremos nos próximos minutos/horas?


Vamos continuar com aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2016 às 15:20)

entretanto bom desenvolvimento vertical para Este:


----------



## kikofra (8 Mai 2016 às 15:20)

Obrigado, vai ser um cortejo complicado xD


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 15:32)

Pressão desceu até aos* 993,5 hPa*, algo raro em Maio. 

Mínima: *12,5ºC*
Máxima: *17,5ºC
*
*0,8 mm* acumulados, deve ter passado tudo ao lado para variar.

Entretanto grande convecção em todo o continente, foram emitidos avisos amarelos? É que muitas estações já ultrapassaram os 10mm/h


----------



## kikofra (8 Mai 2016 às 15:32)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 15:37)

Trovoada


----------



## kikofra (8 Mai 2016 às 15:37)

Cinco minutos de chuva infernal, dois trovões, mais dois agora, e volta a chuva com força


----------



## TekClub (8 Mai 2016 às 15:49)

por aqui não chove mas estou rodeado a volta por ecos amarelos e já se ouve trovoes vindos de coimbra e da figueira...


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 15:53)

Aqui estão eles, como sempre, foram bem detectados pela rede Blitzortung, mas infelizmente não se pode dizer o mesmo do IPMA:


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 16:18)

Novas células vão chegar a Coimbra:


----------



## Rachie (8 Mai 2016 às 16:19)

Com a maré cheia o Ginjal está assim:


A maré ainda está a subir e já não dá para passar em segurança para o atira-te ao rio (a menos que o queiram mesmo fazer  )


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2016 às 16:22)

Vi agora mesmo a notícia no jornal o mirante online, que dizia que o rio Tejo já galgou as margens em vila franca de Xira, e em Alhandra.
O vento continua a soprar sem dar tréguas.
Por vezes cai uns aguaceiros fracos.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (8 Mai 2016 às 16:23)

Acho que esta sessão fotográfica ainda lhes vai valer um banho grátis!


----------



## TekClub (8 Mai 2016 às 16:27)

tem feito chuva torrencial e trovoada esta agreste por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 16:37)

outro aguaceiro mas este já em geral fraco, deve ser o ultimo


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 16:49)

Por aqui já não passa um aguaceiro desde as 12:30. Não estou esperançoso...
Sigo com *18,9°C* e a pressão vai nos 993hPa.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 16:53)

depois de o aguaceiro fraco passar (se tivesse por do sol esta ficava bem interessante):


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 17:08)

Uma celulazitas para animar o litoral de Cascais-Sintra  (isto por aqui está assim um pouco sonolento... nem chove, nem faz sol aberto)






vento moderado de sudoeste

WSW 17:05 (16:05 utc)





*18,1ºC* máxima do dia às 15h, atingida pela segunda vez agora, *75%, 995,8 hPa* oscilantes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 17:13)

StormRic disse:


> Uma celulazitas para animar o litoral de Cascais-Sintra  (isto por aqui está assim um pouco sonolento... nem chove, nem faz sol aberto)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai passar tudo ao lado pela 3ª vez


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 17:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vai passar tudo ao lado pela 3ª vez


Isto está fraquito para os nossos lados. As células só evoluem já muito para o interior. É uma pena...


----------



## Rachie (8 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

Muita chuva e algum vento, eis o resultado:






Não é o meu ideal de esplanada





Passeio ribeirinho do Ginjal





Recolha da esplanada (e aventureiros ainda a chegar)


----------



## Candy (8 Mai 2016 às 17:58)

StormRic disse:


> Esta depressão fez subir os acumulados de Maio já até ao valor médio normal, ou mesmo acima.
> 
> Detalhe horário de ontem e hoje até às 10h (9:00 utc), na região litoral centro:
> 
> ...


É uma pena não haver dados do Cabo Carvoeiro. Foi um autêntico diluvio por aqui, principalmente esta madrugada.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 17:59)

*14,3mm* acumulados na EMA de Coimbra (Aeródromo), entre as 15h e as 16h, resultado da passagens destas células mesmo por cima da estação.






As restantes estações da cidade têm acumulados inferiores.
São Martinho do Bispo: *12,4mm*
Celas: *10,4mm*
Quinta da Nora: *7,6mm *
Pólo II da UC: *6,1mm*

*



*


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

afinal ainda tive outro aguaceiro fraco, este nasceu no vale do Sorraia dai não o ter visto, eles até já nascem só para mim 

acumulado de *13.3mm*

com o acumulado de ontem de 44.3, em dois dias tive *57.6mm*, não posso me queixar


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 18:16)

Este vento louco moderado/forte de SO é muito mau para a zona, as árvores parecem umas loucas com tanta folhagem a abanarem-se. Pelo menos as únicas coisas que voam são flores e toneladas de pólen.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 18:55)

grande escuro a sul, secalhar ainda vou acumular mais, radar interessante para um aguaceiro pequeno


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:02)

já chove fraco, o melhor está a passar ao lado


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:06)

Soube agora que pediram para os turistas saírem da torre de Belém porque a mesma estava em vias de ficar isolada, devido à agitação marítima. Vi a notícia na revista visão.
O vento continua a soprar de forma moderada a forte.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:20)

Boa tarde,
Foto tirada agora mesmo, belas nuvens no horizonte, provavelmente são as células a SO.
A16 junto a Alcabideche "  Chuva e Vento forte, Modere a velocidade"
Por acaso vi um carro a parar do nada, na saída para Alcabideche, olhei e antena tinha partido, é assim que esta terra dá as boas vindas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2016 às 19:31)

Neste momento, vertente Sul de Loures:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:35)

Chove fraco a moderado.
Vento forte.

O ECMWF mete muita chuva para esta madrugada, vamos ver...


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mai 2016 às 19:37)

Se ontem o dia foi épico, hoje está um autentico fiasco!! 
Tirando a madrugada em que ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fortes, de manhã apenas caíram 2 ou 3 aguaceiros fracos (que nem acumulou) e a partir daí nunca mais choveu... O céu ameaça de vez em quando, mas passa tudo ao lado! Trovoada continua a não querer nada com estes lados, enfim...
Vento tem soprado moderado a forte de S/SW com rajadas fortes!

Temperaturas: *12,9ºC* / *17,5ºC* ; Actuais: *15,7ºC*
Acumulado: *1 mm *

Não espero mais nada de significante por hoje!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:40)

grande chuvada, porra!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:48)

Bem que carga descomunal, atenção á celula que passa por Alcabideche.
Já coloco o video.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 19:50)

Atenção à espectacular célula sobre Cascais!

Base com turbulência interessante.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:54)

voltou a cair outro aguaceiro este já em geral fraco, teve um momento mais moderado, antes disso consegui esta foto com arco iris:


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2016 às 19:56)

céu muito nublado com abertas/ Vento moderado de sul. Cumulonimbus visivel a E/SE:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 19:57)

Estou nas amoreiras e vejo um grande cumulonimbus para Oeste. Está muito vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:58)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção à espectacular célula sobre Cascais!
> 
> Base com turbulência interessante.



Olha aqui:
Rendeu 3,1 mm
Sigo já nos 12,7mm e continua a chover : rain:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 20:01)

Brutal! Vejo cumulonimbus muito bem definidos nos quadrantes Oeste e Sudoeste. Infelizmente não consigo tirar fotos...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

Outra chuvada monumental. 
O aguaceiro do video foi as 18:45 no radar, mesmo aqui por cima.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

Oeste 19:50 (18:50 utc)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 20:06)

Estes 2 aguaceiros renderam 6 mm, sigo já nos 15,6 mm.
A serra deve estar incrivel, e ainda falta a chuva intensa de amanha e terça...


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 20:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rendeu 3,1 mm
> Sigo já nos 12,7mm e continua a chover : rain:



 grande bátega! A linha está presa sobre Cascais e continua a ser alimentada.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 20:13)

StormRic disse:


> grande bátega! A linha está presa sobre Cascais e continua a ser alimentada.



Na estação  do Linhó os aguaceiros renderam 8,1 mm, ainda mais que aqui.
O Linhó segue nos 19,3 mm.


----------



## Geiras (8 Mai 2016 às 20:19)

Será que teremos trovoada de madrugada?


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 20:54)

Geiras disse:


> Será que teremos trovoada de madrugada?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2016 às 21:02)

Por aqui não fora o vento, seria um dia calmo... os aguaceiros foram poucos e breves.


----------



## Rachie (8 Mai 2016 às 21:20)

Alguns vídeos desta tarde junto ao Tejo


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 21:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Soube agora que pediram para os turistas saírem da torre de Belém porque a mesma estava em vias de ficar isolada, devido à agitação marítima. Vi a notícia na revista visão.
> O vento continua a soprar de forma moderada a forte.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk



Da Visão
Muito bom:











Nunca tinha visto o Tejo assim, muito menos em Maio.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 21:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nunca tinha visto o Tejo assim, muito menos em Maio





Rachie disse:


> Alguns vídeos desta tarde junto ao Tejo



 também não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto isto em Maio.
Aliás, a Torre de Belém assim, nunca mesmo.


----------



## Geiras (8 Mai 2016 às 21:36)

Talves seja nesta área que se vá desenvolver algo durante a madrugada.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 21:39)

Geiras disse:


> Talves seja nesta área que se vá desenvolver algo durante a madrugada.


Estou de olho naquela célula maior a sudoeste de Lisboa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2016 às 21:41)

O vento aqui deu lugar a aguaceiros moderados a fortes que ainda duraram mais de 20 minutos.
 Acalmou agora mesmo a chuva.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 21:58)

Por aqui a novidade é que já passei a media mensal, sigo com *57,1 mm*.
Estou curioso para ver o impacto na barragem da mula, no dia 4 maio , estávamos nós no 0 mm, a barragem estava nos 10,5 metros.
@StormRic consegues fazer uma estimativa, da subida?


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 22:23)

Algumas imagens do final do dia:

WSW 18:53 utc






WSW 19:33 utc





W 19:49 utc





W 19:53 utc





W 20:22 utc






Condições às 22h21
15,6ºC
82%
998,2 hPa
vento moderado de WSW


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 22:31)

Bem parece que vão entrar mais umas quantas células por aqui.
*13,9ºC
15,7 mm*


----------



## TekClub (8 Mai 2016 às 22:43)

esta a formarse uma linha de células ao longo da costa...


----------



## Mix (8 Mai 2016 às 22:48)

A linha de celulas q se esta a formar tem actividade electrica ? Ainda ia ate á costa pra fazer uns filmes/fotos.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 22:51)

Mix disse:


> A linha de celulas q se esta a formar tem actividade electrica ? Ainda ia ate á costa pra fazer uns filmes/fotos.


Até agora ainda não se registou nenhuma descarga.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 23:11)

Formou-se um corredor "anti-células" onde a Grande Lisboa está inserida:




Até parece de propósito...
Estão *16,2°C* e a pressão vai nos 998hPa.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou curioso para ver o impacto na barragem da mula, no dia 4 maio , estávamos nós no 0 mm, a barragem estava nos 10,5 metros.
> @StormRic consegues fazer uma estimativa, da subida?



Parece que estas fotos foram tiradas hoje, por isso penso que deve estar  menos de metro e meio da cota máxima que é 13 m.
Sendo assim eu diria que está entre os 11,5 m  e os 12 m.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2016 às 23:38)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que estas fotos foram tiradas hoje, por isso penso que deve estar  menos de metro e meio da cota máxima que é 13 m.
> Sendo assim eu diria que está entre os 11,5 m  e os 12 m.



Parece-me que subiu pouco, sim talvez 11 metros e tal, mas ainda vão cair muitos mm.
Por aquilo que vi, numa das fotos, aquele caminho à direita já está coberto de água.
Acho possível chegar aos 13 metros, seria incrível, estamos em maio.
Dia 4 de maio.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 23:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece-me que subiu pouco, sim talvez 11 metros e tal, mas ainda vão cair muitos mm.
> Por aquilo que vi, numa das fotos, aquele caminho à direita já está coberto de água.
> Acho possível chegar aos 13 metros, seria incrível, estamos em maio.



Sim, não afasto essa possibilidade, até porque as últimas precipitações ainda têm que escorrer até lá abaixo. Embora pelas linhas de água principais a escorrência seja mais rápida, a escorrência infiltrada e dos aquíferos subterrâneos é mais lenta.
Se a Águas de Cascais gerir bem, é uma reserva óptima para os próximos verões.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

Alguns aguaceiros intensos no concelho de Mafra, este aqui caiu exactamente no 2ºlocal de seguimento.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 00:13)

já por Lisboa, tudo calmo por agora, espero que amanhã seja um bom dia


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 00:58)

Boa noite, o dia hoje foi de aguaceiros fortes e vento forte também. Ficam aqui duas imagens que tirei às 18h durante a passagem de uma pequena célula. Actuais 14,4ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2016 às 01:02)

Linha de instabilidade quase a chegar ao litoral centro e sul, ainda tem uma dimensão considerável:


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2016 às 03:27)

Wouuuuuuuuuuuuu... Chuva TORRENCIAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geopower (9 Mai 2016 às 06:02)

bom dia! Aguaceiro moderado por Glória do Ribatejo. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 07:51)

Boas!
Acordei a meio da noite por causa de um aguaceiro bastante forte. Foi uma surpresa... 
Sigo com* 15,4°C* e neste momento, cai um aguaceiro fraco. Há muitas células a sudoeste, vai ser um dia interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 08:05)

Boas,

A caminho do trabalho já deu para ver algumas formações e céu bem carregado.
O dia promete.


----------



## Portugal Storms (9 Mai 2016 às 09:28)

Bom dia, dilúvio por Palmela, chuva forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Por volta das 05h da manhã foi audível um trovão e agora mesmo fez mais um. Vai chovendo moderado.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 09:35)

Hoje e até 5ª feira, há muito boas condições para ocorrência de trovoadas.
Alguns ecos interessantes na faixa costeira do litoral Sul, perto de Sines.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 09:40)

Trovões agora mais frequentes mas longe.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Mai 2016 às 09:49)

Marquês de Pombal, céu cinzento vento fraco mas frio e aguaceiros. O termómetro marca 14º.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 10:13)

Bom dia hoje ao início da madrugada passou um aguaceiro forte por Almada que deve ter deixado um acumulado generoso..entretanto a caminho do trabalho os aguaceiros eram constantes e vejo uma escuridão enorme para os lados da margem sul aqui do parque das nações.. chove fraco de momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2016 às 10:28)

Aguaceiros já renderam *7mm*, assim já gosto mais 

Parece que vêm mais a caminho...


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 10:32)

Mais um dia com muita chuva, que grande Maio.


----------



## fhff (9 Mai 2016 às 10:32)

Bela rega por Colares, entre as 9:30 e as 10:00. Não vi o acumulado. Eco amarelo no radar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2016 às 10:37)

Cai mais uma chuvada interessante, aqui em Lisboa.

Pelas 05h50 acordei com o barulho da chuva, depois ao consultar as imagens de radar confirmei as minhas suspeitas, um aguaceiro com uma taxa de precipitação na ordem dos 40mm/h.


----------



## Portugal Storms (9 Mai 2016 às 10:40)

Margem sul com muita ação esta manhã e parece que vai cintinuar.

*14,3ºC*
*66%HR*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2016 às 10:41)

Para Lisboa e Setúbal a festa ainda vai durar:


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 10:46)

por Lisboa manhã de aguaceiros, mas trovoada nada  e para ajudar agora que vim para aqui há trovoada a sul de Coruche, sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## bmelo (9 Mai 2016 às 11:08)

Em Vialonga, Póvoa de Santa Iria Alverca, chove há cerca de 30 minutos sem parar... boa porrada de água !


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 11:42)

Chove torrencialmente em Sintra!!!


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2016 às 11:54)

Aguaceiro forte em Caneças, e com algum granizo!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 12:00)

Olhando para o radar, mais uma regas na serra, algumas minas de água já devem estar a rebentar.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2016 às 12:10)

Vista agora, já sem chuva, para sudoeste (Serra de Sintra à direita, omitida pelas nuvens) e sudeste.











Fotos possíveis, com o telemóvel.

Agora, mais definido, para Sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 13:01)

Chuva muito forte no Pinhal Novo a partir das 10:45 durante largos minutos. Algumas complicações esta manhã no Montijo devido à chuva.

A próxima noite e madrugada prometem!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 13:15)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui tem chovido muito toda a noite e toda a manhã. Só agora veio um pouco de alívio e o sol apareceu, mas vendo o radar é por pouco tempo...


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 13:18)

Boas

Mínima de 11,5ºC a meio da manhã altura em que chovia muito forte! trovoada que é bom nada de nada... a próxima madrugada promete mas veremos

Acumulados desde as 00h *11,4mm
*
15,4C agora


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 13:57)

Não sei o que aconteceu em Setúbal mas um colega de trabalho disse.me que esta manhã o último piso do edifício inundou devido a uma forte chuvada..isto ao início da manhã. Agora não chove e o sol espreita mas muito tímido ainda.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 14:05)

*Protecção Civil alerta para possíveis cheias no Tejo*

As autoridades admitem o galgamento da margem direita do rio Tejo, com submersão de zonas ribeirinhas na Golegã, no cais de Tancos (em Vila Nova da Barquinha), na zona baixa de Constância e em Reguengo do Alviela (Santarém).
O agravamento súbito e significativo dos caudais libertados pelas barragens espanholas deverá provocar o galgamento de margens e cheias na bacia do Tejo em Portugal a partir desta tarde, alertou esta segunda-feira a Protecção Civil.

Com esse aumento dos caudais, que "são agora de 1.500 metros cúbicos por segundo [m3/s], é expectável a ocorrência de episódios de cheias na bacia do Tejo em Portugal nas próximas seis a oito horas", disse à agência Lusa, cerca das 12h00, o comandante distrital da Proteção Civil de Santarém.

Mário Silvestre explicou que, "decorrente da precipitação que se tem sentido no distrito de Santarém, mas essencialmente das descargas das barragens espanholas e portuguesas, os níveis hidrométricos e caudais do rio Tejo têm vindo a aumentar, podendo atingir os 2.000 m3/s em Almourol".

O responsável referiu ainda que é previsível o galgamento da margem direita do rio Tejo, com submersão de zonas ribeirinhas na Golegã, no cais de Tancos (em Vila Nova da Barquinha), na zona baixa de Constância e em Reguengo do Alviela (Santarém).

"Não é possível ainda quantificar exactamente os impactos das cheias", observou Mário Silvestre.

A Protecção Civil alertou as populações para adoptarem medidas de protecção, tais como retirar normalmente inundáveis equipamentos agrícolas, industriais, viaturas e outros bens, recolher os animais para locais seguros e não atravessar com viaturas ou a pé estradas ou zonas alagadas.

O responsável pelo Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém pede ainda à população "que se mantenha informada através dos órgãos de comunicação social ou dos agentes de protecção civil, desenvolvendo as acções necessárias para a sua protecção, da sua família e dos seus bens".

Também os Bombeiros Municipais de Santarém lançaram entretanto um aviso, referindo que na madrugada de terça-feira é previsível a submersão da Estrada Nacional 365 em Palhais, entre a ribeira de Santarém e Alcanhões e entre a ponte do Alviela e o Pombalinho, "isolando a povoação de Reguengo do Alviela".

Prevê-se ainda a submersão do Caminho Municipal 1348, entre a ribeira de Santarém e Vale Figueira


*Barragem do Castelo do Bode em descarga*
A barragem de Castelo do Bode atingiu a sua quota máxima (cerca de 120 metros) e já começou a efetuar descargas, quer pelos descarregadores de fundo quer pelos de superfície.
Este ano já é a segunda vez que a barragem procede a descargas. A primeira vez aconteceu de 14 a 17 de fevereiro.
Estas descargas vão aumentar significativamente os caudais do rio Zêzere e Tejo, na zona de Constância.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (9 Mai 2016 às 14:07)

Dilúvio no centro de Lisboa!!


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 14:11)

chuva forte em Lisboa  , o radar não parece tão forte


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 14:12)

Boas!
Muitos aguaceiros vão passando aqui pela zona. Sigo com *16,3°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 14:13)

fhff disse:


> Bela rega por Colares, entre as 9:30 e as 10:00. Não vi o acumulado. Eco amarelo no radar.



Boas,

Parece que Galamares segue neste momento com uns brutais 98,9 mm de acumulado mensal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 14:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui tem chovido muito toda a noite e toda a manhã. Só agora veio um pouco de alívio e o sol apareceu, mas vendo o radar é por pouco tempo...


Voltou a chuva moderada! edit: Chuva forte agora!


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mai 2016 às 14:31)

Células com bom desenvolvimento entre Soure e Aveiro. Várias descargas no mapa do Blitzortung. 
A partir de Coimbra, vejo o céu bastante negro a Oeste.


----------



## TekClub (9 Mai 2016 às 14:32)

por aqui não chove mas faz trovoada.
edit: já chove bem e 3 trovoes...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mai 2016 às 14:40)

Aqui fica uma foto desta célula:











Começa agora a chover e já se ouvem trovões frequentes muito perto.


----------



## TekClub (9 Mai 2016 às 14:45)

esta a ficar agreste trovoes cada vez mais perto...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mai 2016 às 14:50)

Chuva forte. Continua a trovejar.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mai 2016 às 14:58)

Na estação de São Martinho do Bispo, a temperatura desceu de *18,5ºC* para *12,4ºC*, registando-se ainda o aumento da intensidade do vento, durante a passagem da célula.

*7,6mm* acumulados


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 15:57)

Célula já em dissipação a aproximar-se, de sudoeste:




Tal como ontem, as células estão a desenvolver-se já muito para o interior. Não espero trovoada hoje.
Baseando-me no radar, toda a região da Grande Lisboa vai ter uma pausa nos aguaceiros. Não percebi o aviso amarelo que o ipma implementou...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 16:46)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 16:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora!


E continua! Isto está muito mau...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 17:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E continua! Isto está muito mau...


Já acalmou, mas foi muito intenso!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 17:41)

Vento moderado  a forte e muito sol no Guincho,é aproveitar esta pausa de chuva, pois de madrugada mais um carregamento.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 19:05)

Rede Euclid e o próprio radar do IPMA a registar algumas descargas a SO.
A noite promete.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

Por aqui a madrugada, bem como a manhã e início da tarde foram regadas com aguaceiros moderados. Os ribeiros levam um bom caudal de água.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gongas (9 Mai 2016 às 19:29)

Hoje de tarde choveu como a há muito tempo não via...os ribeiros da minha zona até deitaram fora...coisa que nesta altura do ano não me recordo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 19:58)

célula aqui à frente,a crescer mesmo em cima da serra, no radar mostra apenas precipitação fraca.
Entretanto a celula a SO tem ganho força.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 20:08)

Eco amarelo a passar a oeste.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 20:25)

IPMA continua a registar descargas a SO.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 20:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> A caminho do trabalho já deu para ver algumas formações e céu bem carregado.
> O dia promete.



Apanhei essa aqui em Carcavelos e Oeiras, foi estrondosa (mas sem trovões)!

Aguaceiros que se repartiram durante o dia assim:

- às 5h (4 utc): *1,3 mm*
- das 7h50 às 8h02: *3,0 mm*
- continuou até às 9h08: *1,8 mm*
- vários aguaceiros às 10h, 11h30 e 14h45: *2,0 mm*

Total do dia até agora: *8,1 mm*

Tarde bastante soalheira depois das 15h30, mínima de* 14,3ºC* depois do aguaceiro brutal das 8h e máxima de *18,1ºC* pelas 18h30; HR entre* 87%* e *68%* às mesmas horas que os extremos de temperatura, respectivamente.

Vento de sudoeste ou WSW.

Pressão a subir desde os* 997,5 hPa* das 6h até *1004,6 hPa* presentemente.

Aspecto do céu há meia hora:

SW 20h08 (19:08 utc)





W 20h08


----------



## Toby (9 Mai 2016 às 20:48)

Pas de trânsito de mercúrio…
Tinha preparado o meu TOA130 para a luz branca e o meu Lunt 80 para o Ka 
Hoje: 29 km/h - 16.9° - 92% - 5.0mm


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2016 às 21:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui a novidade é que já passei a media mensal, sigo com *57,1 mm*.
> Estou curioso para ver o impacto na barragem da mula, no dia 4 maio , estávamos nós no 0 mm, a barragem estava nos 10,5 metros.
> @StormRic consegues fazer uma estimativa, da subida?





StormRic disse:


> Parece que estas fotos foram tiradas hoje, por isso penso que deve estar  menos de metro e meio da cota máxima que é 13 m.
> Sendo assim eu diria que está entre os 11,5 m  e os 12 m.




Estava a olhar para os dados da estação de Malveira da Serra (INAG) a 334m de altitude. 
Acumulados:
Dia 5: 19,9mm
Dia 6: 1,2mm
Dia 7: 25,3mm
Dia 8: 6,3mm
Total: 52,7mm

É um bom valor, mas aquém do que estava à espera. Talvez por isso que não haja tantas diferenças na albufeira da Mula.
Em Abril, a mesma estação acumulou 98,8mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 21:05)

AnDré disse:


> Estava a olhar para os dados da estação de Malveira da Serra (INAG) a 334m de altitude.
> Acumulados:
> Dia 5: 19,9mm
> Dia 6: 1,2mm
> ...



Sim é estranho acumula pouco, mas  por exemplo, ontem acumulei perto de 16 mm. Dão muita chuva para esta madrugada, vai subir um pouco certamente.
Amanhã devo passar pela barragem, espero que é que não haja conveccao na serra. lol


----------



## Toby (9 Mai 2016 às 21:08)

DaniFR disse:


>



Ola,

Em junho, quando a minha estação instalar, vamos ganhos 50% de precisão recortando as medidas dos outro.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Mai 2016 às 21:10)

Ainda não foi lançado qualquer aviso para Lisboa e outros distritos do Centro, não será subestimar o que aí vem?


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 21:15)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> 
> Em junho, quando a minha estação instalar, vamos ganhos 50% de precisão recortando as medidas dos outro.


Desculpem o off-topic:
Onde é que vais instalar a tua estação?


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 21:18)

Toby disse:


> Pas de trânsito de mercúrio…
> Tinha preparado o meu TOA130 para a luz branca e o meu Lunt 80 para o Ka



sinto-me ignorante mas... 



AnDré disse:


> É um bom valor, mas aquém do que estava à espera. Talvez por isso que não haja tantas diferenças na albufeira da Mula.
> Em Abril, a mesma estação acumulou 98,8mm.



Penso que é mesmo assim que a serra funciona. Nas encostas de barlavento (de onde sopra o vento) chove menos que nas de sotavento. O impulso convectivo reflecte-se na precipitação no cimo e depois de atravessar a serra. A Pedra Amarela (350 a 408m) está bastante separada da crista principal da serra naquela zona (Peninha-Monge 490m) e com ventos do quadrante sul regista menos do que a norte.

Devem estar interessantes todas as linhas de água e lagos a norte (Mosqueiros, Monserrate).


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 21:21)

StormRic disse:


> sinto-me ignorante mas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A própria rede de minas de água dá para ter ideia onde há mais água na serra, numero incomparavelmente superior no flanco este.

Quero ver se passo numa cascata que ha ali entre os Capuchos e Pe da Serra, deve tar a correr muita água.
_________
Olhando para o radar, as células a sul, vai la vai...

Já agora,o AROME mete isto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2016 às 21:24)

StormRic disse:


> sinto-me ignorante mas...



Hoje Mercúrio passou à frente do Sol... E à frente de ambos passaram as nuvens.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2016 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que é mesmo assim que a serra funciona. Nas encostas de barlavento (de onde sopra o vento) chove menos que nas de sotavento. O impulso convectivo reflecte-se na precipitação no cimo e depois de atravessar a serra. A Pedra Amarela (350 a 408m) está bastante separada da crista principal da serra naquela zona (Peninha-Monge 490m) e com ventos de do quadrante sul regista menos do que a norte.
> 
> Devem estar interessantes todas as linhas de água e lagos a norte (Mosqueiros, Monserrate).





jonas_87 disse:


> A própria rede de minas de água dá para ter ideia onde há mais água na serra, numero incomparavelmente superior no flanco este.
> 
> Quero ver se passo numa cascata que ha ali entre os Capuchos e Pe da Serra, deve tar a correr muita água.



Sim, deve ser isso.

Já agora, a estação do WU de Linhó, para o mesmo período acumulou 59,6mm. Hoje segue com 4,3mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 21:35)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, deve ser isso.
> 
> Já agora, a estação do WU de Linhó, para o mesmo período acumulou 59,6mm. Hoje segue com 4,3mm.



Valor abaixo do esperado, aliás é incrível  ver os 98 mm de Galamares.


----------



## Mike26 (9 Mai 2016 às 21:35)

Quer-me parecer que Setúbal será atingido por uma boa chuvada, belo aglomerado a sul dessa zona


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 21:38)

Boas!
De madrugada acordei com um aguaceiro torrencial. Por volta das 8:15 caiu outro aguaceiro torrencial, e que me fez ficar todo molhado. A máxima chegou aos *16,9°C*. Já pela tarde só caiu um aguaceiro fraco, esperava mais...
Por agora sigo *15,8°C*. O ipma continua a registar descargas eléctricas a sudoeste, veremos...


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 21:39)

Algumas vistas rápidas de hoje de manhã entre as 8h e as 9h (não editadas):

SSW 8h03 (7:03 utc)






Sul 8h11





SW 8h13





SSW 8h21





SW 8h29





Sul 8h31





SW 8h33





SSW 8h34





SSW 8h43





Neste momento *15,7ºC* em descida, *73%* e *1004,6 hPa* estáveis.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 21:50)

Mike26 disse:


> Quer-me parecer que Setúbal será atingido por uma boa chuvada, belo aglomerado a sul dessa zona



Vai ser em cheio... e também para Cascais a Lisboa, etc






A análise das 19h mostra no entanto a maior organização ainda longe, só para esta próxima madrugada e manhã.


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Mai 2016 às 21:52)

acho que vem ai chuva....


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2016 às 21:55)

Tarde de sol por cá. Até deu para pôr alguns carapaus a secar! lol
Ao fim da tarde já se sentia um vento bem fresco. Principalmente eu que tenho estado com gripe senti bem.


----------



## Geopower (9 Mai 2016 às 21:57)

pela direcção das células no radar a noite/madrugada irá ser animada na zona de Lisboa.
Por Telheiras 14.9ºC. Vento moderado de SW,


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 21:59)

Começou a chover por aqui.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 22:00)

Registam-se as primeiras descargas perto do litoral sul.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valor abaixo do esperado, aliás é incrível  ver os 98 mm de Galamares.



Era preciso ter uma confirmação de outra estação perto, pode haver alguma incorrecção na instalação do pluviómetro, apesar do valor ser aceitável e lógico. Não tem estado muito diferente de Ulgueira, por exemplo.


jotasetubal disse:


> acho que vem ai chuva....



e achas bem... 

Célula forte vai embater na Arrábida, já deve lá estar:







Céu a encobrir em Carcavelos, Lua desapareceu, vento moderado de *SSE*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:04)

O final da tarde aqui, o céu abriu um pouco e ainda deu para ver o sol, embora que por pouco tempo

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:04)

Estou mesmo a ver, ipma a colocar o aviso em cima do joelho,típico...


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:05)

DEA a sudoeste do Cabo Espichel, latitude de Sines.

Não registada pelo IPMA, mas...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 22:06)

O céu fechou completamente. *15,7°C*.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 22:13)

Tripé e máquina preparados. Festival noite dentro


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:13)

Começou a chover aqui.

15,5º 76%
1005,0 hPa


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:14)

Geiras disse:


> Tripé e máquina preparados. Festival noite dentro





Mais duas DEA a sudoeste

E outra


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 22:15)

Bem mas que Maio! O dia lá acalmou da parte da tarde mas até lá foi um autêntico comboio de células aqui para estes lados, a chuva era sempre moderada/forte durante a manhã. O céu agora encontra-se encoberto e a temperatura nos 14,1ºC.. a ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2016 às 22:16)

Ainda não consigo avistar nada daqui na direcção da Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 22:17)

Seguem-se as descargas a Sudoeste! Umas a seguir às outras!!


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 22:22)

Já não era sem tempo o IPMA lançar avisos...


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:23)

Aquele eco vermelho vem direitinho para aqui! 







E está a produzir um carreiro de DEA's. Já vão seis registadas belo Blitz.


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Mai 2016 às 22:25)

Querem lá ver que isto é muita parra e pouca uva.... tem estado a cair umas pingas, mas nada de especial


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:25)

preparem as


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:26)

Festa!!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 22:27)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:27)

jotasetubal disse:


> Querem lá ver que isto é muita parra e pouca uva.... tem estado a cair umas pingas, mas nada de especial



A primeira célula passou na Arrábida, já vai a caminho do Montijo. Vem lá outra mais para Setúbal.


----------



## windchill (9 Mai 2016 às 22:28)

david 6 disse:


> preparem as



Máquina preparadissima!!


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:30)

A célula a sudoeste está *roxa*!

Continuam as descargas, ainda não tenho registo visual.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 22:30)

windchill disse:


> Máquina preparadissima!!



Por cá também!!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:30)

Bem, aquela celula é mesmo agressiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, aquela celula é mesmo agressiva.


É mesmo... tem um ar perigoso...


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 22:33)

Aviso amarelo para Leiria. Castelo Branco,Portalegre, Évora, Santarém, Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro entre as 0h e as 9h para aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados de trovoada. Pessoal do Centro e Sul não durmam já que esta noite vai haver festa


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É mesmo... tem um ar perigoso...



O que vale é que o StormRic vai tirar fotos soberbas.


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:34)

Boa noite.
Parece que vamos ter 1 noite animada, espero que me calhe alguma coisa


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> O que vale é que o StormRic vai tirar fotos soberbas.


Ela pode gerar algum tornado? O eco é vermelho maciço!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:37)

Aparentemente, o brinde (celula) parece que vai passar por aqui...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 22:37)

Não ponham já a carroça à frente dos bois. Vou seguir pelo seguro...
Cresceram alguns cumulus aqui à volta.
*15,5°C*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ela pode gerar algum tornado? O eco é vermelho maciço!


O eco passou a amarelo-laranja...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mai 2016 às 22:41)

Boas!
Carcavelos tudo calmo... sem chuva sem ponta de vento, não consegui avistar absolutamente nada do que parece vir do mar.

*Neste momento:
16ºC
80% HR
1004 Hpa
11 km/h SE*


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Mai 2016 às 22:42)

já chove com alguma intensidade. Aquele eco vermelho sempre vai descarregar alguma coisa

EDIT: caiu durante 30 segundos uma carga torrencial com algum granizo à mistura


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Carcavelos tudo calmo... sem chuva sem ponta de vento, não consegui avistar absolutamente nada do que parece vir do mar.



Aqui na frente de praia está interessante, vento moderado com rajadas, céu a desfilar de sul, ainda não avistei no entanto qualquer relâmpago, há muitas nuvens à frente, o tecto está baixo.

As últimas DEA's registadas pelo IPMA foram há vinte minutos, 21h25.

Esperemos que reactive ao aproximar-se mais.


----------



## Candy (9 Mai 2016 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Festa!!



Mandem qualquer coisinha aqui p'ra cima!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:45)

A serra está sem qualquer nevoeiro/neblina/ nuvem baixa, a conveccao pode aumentar ao passar aqui perto, vamos ver.


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 22:46)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 22:47)

Grande granizada que acabou de cair aqui, pedras de gelo bem gradinhas!!

Acumulados 17,6mm até agora


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:48)

Mais minuto menos minuto, vai começar a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:49)

A intensidade do vento aumentou, ainda não chove.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:49)

Chuva forte... !

Rajadas, banho na máquina...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mai 2016 às 22:50)

Chove com ganas! Assim do nada!


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 22:50)

Vento aumenta de intensidade em Sintra..


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 22:50)

Chove fraco. Vejo uma bigorna muito extensa vinda de Sul.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:51)

Torrencial durante dois minutos, parou agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

Celula laranja a entrar em Cascais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

TROVOADA!!!


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

Relâmpago em Sintra!!


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

Relampago!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

Flash!!


----------



## Rachie (9 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

Temperatura em descida rápida. Neste momento 14.8. O vento também se intensificou e está frio.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 22:54)

Trovão longo!

22:53:40


----------



## lbpt (9 Mai 2016 às 22:59)

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:01)

E só foi um relâmpago. Chove bem.


----------



## Mike26 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:01)

Já chove bem por aqui mas ainda nada de trovoada


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:08)

Notícias de Setúbal??


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:09)

Aqui os dois minutos torrenciais foram daquele eco laranja/vermelho, em cheio:


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:09)

Deve estar a cair bem por Setúbal.......enquanto que por Almada, nada.
Começou agora e bem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mai 2016 às 23:09)

Mais um flash!


----------



## Mike26 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:10)

Incrível a linha de ecos amarelos (com alguns alaranjados/vermelhos pelo meio) a sul de Cascais  vai haver festa da grossa!


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:10)

Outro trovão longo (distante) 23:10:10

seguido de outro muito surdo e longínquo (descarga forte) 23:11:10


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 23:11)

Chuva forte neste momento, consigo ouvir bem os trovões ao longe.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2016 às 23:11)

meko60 disse:


> Deve estar a cair bem por Setúbal.......enquanto que por Almada, nada.
> Começou agora e bem



Caiu granizo muito forte...


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:13)

Ui, pelo radar vamos ter uma noite de tremenda animação.


----------



## Geopower (9 Mai 2016 às 23:14)

começa a chover moderado em Telheiras.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:14)

miguel disse:


> Caiu granizo muito forte...







AMFC disse:


> Ui, pelo radar vamos ter uma noite de tremenda animação.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:14)

Volta a chover, pingos grossos.

Condições difíceis na varanda... chuva e vento. Apanhei um flash ao longe sobre o Cabo Espichel.
E uma wallcloud circular (!).


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:15)

AROME em cheio para as próximas horas, venha lá isso. 
Por aqui as primeiras células passaram de raspão , rendeu 0,2mm, ou seja nada.
Fiquei impressionado com a dimensão dos pingos.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:16)

AMFC disse:


> Ui, pelo radar vamos ter uma noite de tremenda animação.


Atividade eléctrica tenho dúvidas, mas em relação à chuva, vai cair bastante.


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:17)

Trovões ainda não ouvi nenhum  o som mais parecido é o dos aviões a descolarem.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2016 às 23:19)

Por aqui só chuva moderada. Enquanto elas não vêm, eu estudo qual o melhor modo que a máquina tem para o que aí vier


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

Aqui choveu forte durante 2 ou 3 minutos e agora chove fraco, só gostava que fosse dia para ver as nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

flash brutal agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

três trovões que pareciam os passos de um T.Rex  

23:20:40


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:21)

Está a ribombar frequentemente, não vejo os relâmpagos, muita chuva e nuvens baixas à frente.


----------



## windchill (9 Mai 2016 às 23:22)

Lightning disse:


> Por aqui só chuva moderada. Enquanto elas não vêm, eu estudo qual o melhor modo que a máquina tem para o que aí vier



25 segundos..... f13.... uma boa receita!


----------



## Geiras (9 Mai 2016 às 23:22)

Relâmpagos a Oeste!


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2016 às 23:24)

windchill disse:


> 25 segundos..... f13.... uma boa receita!



Obrigado mas infelizmente não tenho lente para tirar fotos... a que tenho é uma 70-300 e mesmo com os 70, só conseguia fotografar raios se tivessem em setúbal   vai ser tudo filmado ou fotografado com a gopro.


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:24)

Bem vou tomar um expresso, parece que a noite vai ser longa


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:25)

Se a trovoada fosse mais frequente ainda me dava ao trabalho de tentar tirar fotos. Chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

Chove moderado a forte com vento moderado. Isto está agreste...

Festa!!

23:28:48

Relâmpago e trovão fortíssimo segundos depois.

A foto ficou queimada mas o video da GoPro deve ter apanhado.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

Brutal flash!!!


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

Enorme clarão


----------



## Iuri (9 Mai 2016 às 23:29)

Grande trovão!


----------



## Peters (9 Mai 2016 às 23:29)

Montijo sempre ao lado...  :'(

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2016 às 23:31)

Até aqui ouvi o trovão


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 23:33)

Ouvi o trovão ainda agora também, deve ter sido brutal para quem estiver por perto.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

Enorme e brutal relâmpago para Oeste e Sudoeste!


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

Vamos ter um acumulado e peras. Chove forte com trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

Estoiro fantástico aqui mesmo 23:33:40


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

Este relâmpago foi lindo! Chove forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

Acabei de avistar o primeiro relâmpago, aparentemente a Sul/Sudoeste. Chove fraco.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 23:35)

Trovão!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2016 às 23:36)

Mais um, mais longe e mais para SSE.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:36)

Finalmente ouve-se qq coisa.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 23:36)

vocês aí com a festa e eu a ver no http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php os trovões que vão caindo aí 
deixem passar qualquer coisa cá pra cima


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Mai 2016 às 23:37)

Grande estoiro que se ouviu aqui em Carnide. Deve estar para os lados da Margem Sul (Almada).


----------



## Mike26 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:37)

Já avistei alguns relâmpagos também, penso que na direcção SW/SSW.

Chove moderado.


----------



## TekClub (9 Mai 2016 às 23:37)

ate se ouviu um brutal trovão no programa da tvi love on top, nem sabia que isso estava animado por esses lados.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:38)

daqui de Lisboa, acabei de ver um flash, é sinal que se vai aproximando


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 23:38)

Os relâmpagos vão-se sucedendo e os ouvem-se trovões abafados e longe.


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:39)

Chove com mais intensidade. Infelizmente o meu melhor angulo é para S/SE e daí nada vem.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 23:39)

Trovões brutais que estou a ouvir agora e com cada flash..


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2016 às 23:40)

Detetor descargas MeteoMoita


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2016 às 23:40)

(através da beachcam) carga de água brutal na costa da caparica agora... acho que vou pegar no carro e vou à caça


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:41)

Condições impossíveis na varanda, máquina encharcada. Esperemos pelo video da GoPro.


----------



## Iuri (9 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

Noite de chuva perfeita. Chuva moderada, sem grande ventania, com um som embalante...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

StormRic disse:


> Condições impossíveis na varanda, máquina encharcada. Esperemos pelo video da GoPro.


Eu estou a tentar com a janela fechada.


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

Está aberta a avenida da tormenta para esta zona.


----------



## Rachie (9 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

Grande clarão a Norte


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mai 2016 às 23:44)

Belos relâmpagos.  Por enquanto não chove.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:44)

Relâmpago 23:43:22
Trovão: 23:43:39


----------



## Rachie (9 Mai 2016 às 23:44)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Grande estoiro que se ouviu aqui em Carnide. Deve estar para os lados da Margem Sul (Almada).


Em Almada só se ouve ao longe. :-(


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:45)

Por aqui poucos roncos, um ou outro flash.
Chove bem
3,7 mm


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:45)

outro, agora já ouvi trovão
pena janela não ser virado para aquela direcção e ir procurar um sitio mais alto para ter melhor visualização a esta hora não da jeito


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:45)

Agora até faz fumo a chuva, se isto durar vamos ter problemas em algumas zonas.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:45)

Flash a NE.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:46)

Um segundo depois da máquina disparar dá um grande relâmpago. 
Forte trovão!


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:46)

Chuva ultra torrencial, incrível.


----------



## rozzo (9 Mai 2016 às 23:47)

Muitos flashes e trovões pouco a sul de Benfica. Chuva a engrossar e grande cortina de precipitação a chegar. Esta promete ser valente...


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:47)

outro flash


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Mai 2016 às 23:47)

Estava a ver a beachcam da costa e de repente ficou tudo branco! Deve ter sido uma trovoada e pêras!


----------



## meko60 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:47)

Bom estoiro!


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:47)

BOMBA, uma noite histórica.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

PORRA! Parece que largaram uma ogiva aqui xiça...


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

granda flashada agora! com forte trovão também


----------



## CapitaoChuva (9 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

Amadora: Trovoada e chuva.

Enviado do meu C2005 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (9 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

Este viu-se bem. Iluminou o céu todo. Cada vez mais próximo


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

BEM, QUE FLASH QUE SE VIU AQUI EM CARNIDE JASUS!! 

Foram pelo menos 5 relampagos de seguida com meio segundo de diferença entre cada um, nunca tinha visto algo assim!


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

Yesss!! 

Este foi dos bons!


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2016 às 23:49)

outra! a chuva começa a engrossar


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 23:50)

Mete respeito o que está a entrar pela zona de Lisboa!


----------



## CapitaoChuva (9 Mai 2016 às 23:50)

huguh disse:


> Mete respeito o que está a entrar pela zona de Lisboa!


Elabora!

Enviado do meu C2005 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Atividade eléctrica tenho dúvidas, mas em relação à chuva, vai cair bastante.



Hoje é menu completo


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 23:53)

jotenko disse:


> Elabora!
> 
> Enviado do meu C2005 através de Tapatalk


----------



## CapitaoChuva (9 Mai 2016 às 23:54)

huguh disse:


>


Wow. 

Enviado do meu C2005 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (9 Mai 2016 às 23:55)

Agora abrandou, fixe para esvaziar o terraço, já tinha água quase à porta


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2016 às 23:58)

Os detectores do IPMA só apanharam alguns, miséria... 

Só cinco!  e nem  foram os mais próximos.


----------



## vortex (9 Mai 2016 às 23:59)

Boas!Por aqui dá para ver e ouvir a festa ao longe!Acumulado de hoje: 24mm.Hr nos 85% vento entre 20/30Kmh de Sul com rajada há pouco de 45Kmh.Temp nos 13,9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 00:00)

Ainda não parou de chover aqui, mas o vento amainou e possibilitou umas fotos... interessantes!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2016 às 00:00)

Levantou-se o vento. Estava na varanda virada a sul a ver o espectáculo, mas com vento torna-se impossível.

De momento chuva, vento e pausa na trovoada.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (10 Mai 2016 às 00:01)

Gente ai...que coloqem videos pa malta aqui do algarve poder contemplar ai esse belo espectáculo


----------



## Geiras (10 Mai 2016 às 00:01)

Tenho varanda virada a Norte...estava à espera que ela passasse por cima...mas parece que se ficou por Lisboa...


----------



## jotasetubal (10 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

Ajudem-me numa dúvida. Esta instabilidade tem alguma rotação? Ou seja, há alguma probabilidade dos ecos vermelhos que neste momento estão ao largo de Sines virem parar a Setúbal? Ou vai passar tudo em carreira Sul-Norte, passando ao largo de Setúbal em direção a Lisboa?


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

Consegui fazer os meus dois primeiros registos de relâmpagos de sempre com a máquina. Já publico.
Chove forte!


----------



## CapitaoChuva (10 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

Está tudo fraquinho por aqui... :-( 

Enviado do meu C2005 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não parou de chover aqui, mas o vento amainou e possibilitou umas fotos... interessantes!!



Estou ansioso para ver esse material.


----------



## dASk (10 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

Calma que isto bem puxadinho mais para Este vai dar para todos! Pelos menos assim espero...


----------



## AMFC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:04)

Eco vermelho em aproximação.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2016 às 00:06)

Relâmpago seguido de trovoada!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:06)

Que trovão! Até as janelas tremeram!


----------



## CapitaoChuva (10 Mai 2016 às 00:06)

Estoiro! A minha namorada abraçou-me.

Enviado do meu C2005 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:06)

Volta a carga, este até abanou os vidros.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 00:07)

WOW, até aqui em Lisboa fui super flash até me assustei, com belo trovão!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2016 às 00:07)

O som chegou aqui. Trovão abafado...


----------



## dASk (10 Mai 2016 às 00:07)

Aquela célula a sul da Arrábida se não se desviar muito vai dar animação na margem sul também.. se esta não acertar vou dormir..


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:08)

Chove a potes!


----------



## AMFC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:08)

jotenko disse:


> Estoiro! A minha namorada abraçou-me.
> 
> Enviado do meu C2005 através de Tapatalk



Há sempre algo de bom mesmo nas piores situações


----------



## bmelo (10 Mai 2016 às 00:08)

QUE ESTOURO !!!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2016 às 00:09)

Foto possível, às 23h47. Ficou mesmo na esquina.

Máquina fraquinha, fraquinha... 







Agora, com o vento e a chuva, não se consegue mesmo nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 00:09)

Aqui não se passa nada.


----------



## Super Trovoada (10 Mai 2016 às 00:09)

Os relâmpagos são visíveis a partir de Redondo (Évora). Uma noite animada por aí


----------



## bmelo (10 Mai 2016 às 00:11)

muito provavelmente o trovão mais longo que eu já ouvi...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:12)

Dilúvio! Há meses que não vejo chover assim!


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2016 às 00:14)

Como eu tenho uma sorte madrasta sempre que vou pegar na máquina para filmar a trovoada pára :\ ...


----------



## Luis Filipe (10 Mai 2016 às 00:16)

Por Sacavém também já se vê relâmpago


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2016 às 00:19)

Assim em jeito de pobrezinha... 
Voltou a chover em Peniche. :P


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2016 às 00:19)

Foto (Não confirmada) que vi agora no FB do raio que provocou aquela bomba enorme, alguns comentários  sugerem que possa ter sido na Quinta do Chegadinho ao pé do Parque da Paz,

https://scontent.flis2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13198605_10209905283096838_8589904247968146324_o.jpg


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 00:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que trovão! Até as janelas tremeram!



Petardo e dos bons.
Já é o terceiro a rondar os 100 kAmp.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 00:21)

Chove torrencialmente aos soluços.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 00:22)

já não vejo flashs há uns minutos


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 00:23)

criz0r disse:


> Foto (Não confirmada) que vi agora no FB do raio que provocou aquela bomba enorme, alguns comentários  sugerem que possa ter sido na Quinta do Chegadinho ao pé do Parque da Paz,
> 
> https://scontent.flis2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13198605_10209905283096838_8589904247968146324_o.jpg



É possível sim! Espectáculo, parece uma frame de video, para ter aquele fantasma.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:24)

Acalmou por enquanto. Com o que ainda aí vem, nem sei se durmo hoje


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 00:26)

Apanhei cinco. 

Todos com luz muito intensa, a chuva não ajudou, o vento ainda menos.

Há duas células vermelhas a virem lá do sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:27)

Chove torrencialmente outra vez!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:27)

StormRic disse:


> Apanhei cinco.
> 
> Todos com luz muito intensa, a chuva não ajudou, o vento ainda menos.


Eu apanhei 2, mas foi com a janela fechada.


----------



## windchill (10 Mai 2016 às 00:27)

Por aqui tudo ao lado.... ainda consegui apanhar isto


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:33)

Wow! Que dilúvio!


----------



## Lightning (10 Mai 2016 às 00:36)

criz0r disse:


> Foto (Não confirmada) que vi agora no FB do raio que provocou aquela bomba enorme, alguns comentários  sugerem que possa ter sido na Quinta do Chegadinho ao pé do Parque da Paz,
> 
> https://scontent.flis2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13198605_10209905283096838_8589904247968146324_o.jpg





jonas_87 disse:


> Petardo e dos bons.
> Já é o terceiro a rondar os 100 kAmp.



Foi esta!!!!!!! Vi esse raio tal e qual quando ia a sair de casa, calhou estar dentro do carro a olhar para o sítio certo.. Parecia tudo em câmara lenta... Até desvanecer por completo... 

Na altura ia a ligar o carro para ir à bomba meter gota, o gajo já estava a chorar  mas assim que vi esse raio acreditei na reserva do carro e fui até um sítio alto. Quando lá cheguei, com máquina a postos... Parou tudo. 

Depois de meter gota voltei a casa, e ainda vi um flash isolado pelo caminho. Agora espero pela próxima vaga. Talvez tenha mais sorte...


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2016 às 00:39)

Aconteceu-me a mesma coisa Lightning quando fui pegar na máquina para filmar alguma coisa de jeito parou tudo..mas ainda bem que confirmam que foi mesmo este raio porque a foto está fantástica!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 00:40)

jotasetubal disse:


> Ajudem-me numa dúvida. Esta instabilidade tem alguma rotação? Ou seja, há alguma probabilidade dos ecos vermelhos que neste momento estão ao largo de Sines virem parar a Setúbal? Ou vai passar tudo em carreira Sul-Norte, passando ao largo de Setúbal em direção a Lisboa?



O que está em frente a Sines neste momento parece que vai para Setúbal.


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Mai 2016 às 00:41)

Vejo muita animação ainda nas próximas horas a caminho. E sesimbra/Setúbal tem agora ali qualquer coisa

Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (10 Mai 2016 às 00:42)

criz0r disse:


> Aconteceu-me a mesma coisa Lightning quando fui pegar na máquina para filmar alguma coisa de jeito parou tudo..mas ainda bem que confirmam que foi mesmo este raio porque a foto está fantástica!



Pensei que alguém do fórum tivesse a sorte de o fotografar, o windchill ou tu, mas já vi que não fui o único com azar... 

A segunda vaga que vem lá atrás está a ganhar força ao mesmo tempo que retira força destas células que passaram.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 00:47)

AMFC disse:


> Hoje é menu completo


Ups!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2016 às 00:52)

Estava tão perdido nos meus trabalhos que apenas um trovão me fez acordar: "Acorda Guilherme que cai o céu em Lisboa"  Pelo meteomoita, deve ter sido o que caiu em Rio de Mouro. 

Mínima de* 12,8ºC*
Máxima de *15,1ºC*, dia bem mais fresco do que pensava.

A pressão tem vindo a subir, chegou aos 1005 hPa.
Acumulado acabou nos *14,5 mm 
*
Já vais nos* 2,5 mm *hoje* 

*


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 00:52)

Candy disse:


> Assim em jeito de pobrezinha...
> Voltou a chover em Peniche. :P





Mas vai lá chegar. Esta foi só a primeira linha de instabilidade. A segunda é maior e já leva umas prendinhas para aí...


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2016 às 00:53)

Lightning disse:


> Pensei que alguém do fórum tivesse a sorte de o fotografar, o windchill ou tu, mas já vi que não fui o único com azar...
> 
> A segunda vaga que vem lá atrás está a ganhar força ao mesmo tempo que retira força destas células que passaram.



Ainda por cima foi mesmo aqui ao pé de mim mas já não consegui nada  agora já não devo conseguir nada porque me vou deitar mas se a coisa começar a aquecer outra vez lá terei de interromper o sono..


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2016 às 00:59)

Em Odivelas a última hora resume-se a muita chuva.

Uns segundos...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:09)

Primeiro que consegui apanhar no meio da chuva. Peço desculpa pela má qualidade, mas dá uma ideia do ambiente agreste...

Não tem registo no IPMA. Hora utc 22:27:44







Entretanto, alerta para a *célula vermelha* a entrar em Sesimbra!


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 01:11)

flash!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:12)

Trovão surdo e potente: 1:11:41


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2016 às 01:13)

2º round a começar agora na Península de Setúbal/Grande Lisboa... Tanto ou mais agressivo que o round anterior



Alinhamento de sul para norte, tocando na extremidade ocidental da Península de Setúbal e progredindo directamente para a Grande Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:15)

Relâmpagos a sudoeste. Já são da segunda linha.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 01:17)

Aqui ficam os meus registos:








Para uma primeira vez não está nada mau.


----------



## Lightning (10 Mai 2016 às 01:19)

Só estou à espera que se aproxime um pouco mais o segundo round...


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Mai 2016 às 01:22)

Os ecos já são roxos 

Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:22)

Continuam os relâmpagos e trovões a sudoeste.


----------



## RickStorm (10 Mai 2016 às 01:22)

Boa noite.

Aqui fica a minha contribuição com um pequeno video da primeira round. Pena que a qualidade não seja a melhor...

http://tinypic.com/r/a0beoo/9


----------



## lbpt (10 Mai 2016 às 01:23)

Acordem o André Frade. Incrivel célula


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:24)

Jodamensil disse:


> Os ecos já são roxos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk



 a célula de Sesimbra é um monstro! Aquilo deve ser granizo!


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2016 às 01:28)

Para 1a rounda até que não foi nada mau! 
Chuva contínua e por vezes muito forte e acompanhada por forte trovoada!!! Finalmente foi a nossa vez de sermos contemplados... Não estava era à espera que fosse tão forte! Um dos trovões foi mesmo aqui, foi alto estoiro! A partir daí acalmou.
De momento ainda não chove, mas deve estar mesmo quase a começar a 2a rounda 

Durante o dia a chuva também caiu bem, sob a forma de aguaceiros, desde o início da manhã até meio a tarde! Felizmente aproveitei a aberta e ainda vi o trânsito de Mercúrio eheh Foi lindo e ainda bem que o tempo ajudou...


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2016 às 01:28)

Afinal ainda aqui ando..isto é + forte que eu


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2016 às 01:31)

Corrigindo um pouco o sentido de deslocação da precipitação... mais para nordeste...


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Mai 2016 às 01:31)

Recomeçou a "chuvinha" por estes lados.

Aguardaremos serenamente...


----------



## Lightning (10 Mai 2016 às 01:31)

criz0r disse:


> Afinal ainda aqui ando..isto é + forte que eu



Junta-te ao clube  eu só me vou deitar quando passar a segunda linha por completo e quando vir que já não há mais nada de jeito até o sol nascer...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:33)

Outro às 22:44:47, parece-me que foi registado. Registo de DEA de ontem não disponível neste momento, depois verifico.


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Mai 2016 às 01:35)

Parece que essa mesma célula enfraqueceu já. O que terá deixado? Entretanto a trajectória destas já a chegar a terra e do 2 round é quase um sul para norte perfeito.

Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 01:35)

StormRic disse:


> Outro às 22:44:47, parece-me que foi registado. Registo de DEA de ontem não disponível neste momento, depois verifico.


Até fico deprimido quando comparo as tuas fotos com as minhas. Muito boa!!!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:35)

Já há visão para as descargas a sudoeste.


----------



## ricardocampos11 (10 Mai 2016 às 01:37)

Vou me deslocar ao miradouro dos capuchos (costa da caparica) para ver se tenho sorte.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Até fico deprimido quando comparo as tuas fotos com as minhas. Muito boa!!!



É só a sorte de estar aqui na frente de costa.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 01:39)

vai  agora


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2016 às 01:40)

Estive no Campo Pequeno todo o serão, alguma trovoada acompanhada de aguaceiros moderados. Ainda deu uns bons flashes e um ou dois estrondos.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Corrigindo um pouco o sentido de deslocação da precipitação... mais para nordeste...



Olha que parece-me que continua a ser N-NNE, a célula produziu foi uma extensão para nordeste.
Vai atingir Seixal e Almada, preparem-se...  mas não é eléctrica.


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Mai 2016 às 01:43)

A dita célula de Sesimbra vai passar pelo Tejo. Direitinha. As vezes potência para mais um bocado de espetáculo. A segunda volta está mesmo mesmo a entrar. Tem bom aspecto

Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Mai 2016 às 01:43)

A aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:43)

Começou a chover moderado aqui, actividade eléctrica suspensa, isto vai rebentar quando entrar em terra.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:47)

Gerofil disse:


> ... mais para nordeste...



Dou-te razão, está a ir para nordeste, já não apanha Almada com intensidade.


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2016 às 01:47)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda por cima foi mesmo aqui ao pé de mim mas já não consegui nada  agora já não devo conseguir nada porque me vou deitar mas se a coisa começar a aquecer outra vez lá terei de interromper o sono..



Venha a festa! Também estou de olho nessas meninas 
Agora não chove.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (10 Mai 2016 às 01:51)

ouvi dizer que ia haver festa , estou a espera dela eheheheeheh 
boa noite a todos já agora


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:52)

Chove forte aqui.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2016 às 01:54)

Regressa a chuva por aqui, fraca mas com pingas grossas! 
Para já não há trovoada e o vento é fraco a moderado de sul


----------



## Lightning (10 Mai 2016 às 01:54)

Só estou à espera que o que está ali a frente de Odemira / Vila Nova de Sto André suba mais para aqui para me posicionar estrategicamente.


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Mai 2016 às 01:54)

Começa a chover aqui. Muito fraca

Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Mai 2016 às 01:55)

Agora sim, chove FORTE!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 01:57)

Célula vermelha vai direita ao Estoril, já lá deve estar.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 02:00)

Ficou laranja. Apareceu outra vermelha que vai passar na Caparica e Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 02:00)

Chove forte 
Registo uma queda de 3hPa na pressão, estando agora nos 1002hPa.


----------



## Mike26 (10 Mai 2016 às 02:04)

Volta a chover, nesta altura já cai forte  que noite espectacular!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2016 às 02:09)

Está para durar... até por volta das 03h30, quando tudo o sistema frontal tiver cruzado toda a Península de Setúbal e a Grande Lisboa; depois será a vez da região para norte de Lisboa e o Alentejo... 

Bom acompanhamento...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 02:09)

Esta linha de precipitação parece ser mais fraca em atividade eléctrica. *14,2°C*


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Mai 2016 às 02:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esta linha de precipitação parece ser mais fraca em atividade eléctrica. *14,2°C*


Ia dizer isso mesmo.  Ou muito me engano ou vai ser pouco mais que água 

Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Mai 2016 às 02:13)




----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 02:13)

Jodamensil disse:


> Ia dizer isso mesmo.  Ou muito me engano ou vai ser pouco mais que água
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


Se não for só água...
Os ecos enfraquecem ao tocar em terra, mas nunca se sabe...


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 02:14)

vai 
também acho que em actividade eléctrica já tivemos o nosso momento, o que vem agora não me convence muito para isso


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 02:15)

Pelos vistos vai ser só chuva. Veremos o que o dia de amanhã nos traz. 
E com isto despeço-me. Boa noite!


----------



## ricardocampos11 (10 Mai 2016 às 02:17)

Estou neste momento sozinho no miradouro dos capuchos e chove torrencialmente com muito vento à mistura. Não sei se vai haver alguma actividade electrica :/ mas chove mesmo muito


----------



## ricardocampos11 (10 Mai 2016 às 02:18)

Granizo neste momento!


----------



## ricardocampos11 (10 Mai 2016 às 02:20)

Meu deus que dilúvio! :0


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 02:21)

bem também vou indo, agora é a vez do interior estar atento

entretanto vai chovendo moderado , que está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 02:25)

Lamentamos informar que devido à chuva o espectáculo pirotécnico foi adiado para ocasião a anunciar oportunamente.



E continua a chover forte por aqui, batida a vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2016 às 02:28)

StormRic disse:


> Lamentamos informar que devido à chuva o espectáculo pirotécnico foi adiado para ocasião a anunciar oportunamente.
> 
> 
> 
> E continua a chover forte por aqui, batida a vento moderado com rajadas.


Até dá p'ra fazer gracinhas isso! Muito bom!!! 
Só por cá... bem, voltou a chover. Cai forte agora!


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2016 às 02:29)

Aqui em Setúbal a noite foi marcada só por uma forte granizada, trovoada foi miragem ao longe mais uma vez em trovoada fiasco total e assim vai passando os dias vai chegando o fim do evento e trovoada nicles batatoides...

0,6mm hoje


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 02:31)

A chuva já chegou a Peniche...


----------



## ricardocampos11 (10 Mai 2016 às 02:31)

E pronto já passou o espetáculo, já consigo ver carcavelos! 

Deslocou se tudo para o interior , agora é voltar a casa!  sem fotos e sem espetáculo pirotécnico!


----------



## Mike26 (10 Mai 2016 às 02:35)

Outra carga d'água valente!


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2016 às 02:38)

StormRic disse:


> A chuva já chegou a Peniche...


Pois!... Chegou... CHUVA!


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2016 às 02:46)

Chove muito! As gaivotas andam doidas!!!


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2016 às 03:01)

Chove torrencialmente há uns bons 15 minutos!!!


----------



## Lightning (10 Mai 2016 às 03:13)

A minha caçada transformou-se num passeio quando a montanha decidiu parir um rato...  

Vem lá mais água... Espero eu que seja só água, porque o sono é mais forte do que eu agora...


----------



## Toby (10 Mai 2016 às 06:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic:
> Onde é que vais instalar a tua estação?



Bom dia,

Sobre a altura (168m) de Alcobaça, em frente de Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros.
O cruzamento com os dados de Tomar e de Cercal vai dar uma grande precisão sobre Leiria.
Espero ter-o cedo, mas a versão “BLUE” é mais delicada a regular.


----------



## Toby (10 Mai 2016 às 06:07)

StormRic disse:


> Outro às 22:44:47, parece-me que foi registado. Registo de DEA de ontem não disponível neste momento, depois verifico.


----------



## Toby (10 Mai 2016 às 06:18)

Bom dia 

Esta noite: 21.6mm !! 

Canção de circunstância


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Mai 2016 às 07:31)

Chove muito em Almada, começou a ficar escuro mais rapidamente e agora dilúvio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mai 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia...
Fantástico seguimento o dos resistentes desta noite...
Eu adormeci e nada me acordou! 

Neste momento em Cascais ambiente fresco e não chove.


----------



## meko60 (10 Mai 2016 às 08:54)

Bom dia!
Como calculava, ontem foi meio fiasco aqui por Almada, fiz bem ter ido "xoinar". Já caiu bem por volta das 07:30h, vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 09:06)

StormRic disse:


> Era preciso ter uma confirmação de outra estação perto, pode haver alguma incorrecção na instalação do pluviómetro, apesar do valor ser aceitável e lógico. Não tem estado muito diferente de Ulgueira, por exemplo.
> .



Um simples apanhado, infelizmente não temos dados de precipitação em Ulgueira no dia 5.
Galamares já dobrou a media mensal, incrível, é demasiada chuva.
Acredito que todas estas estações estejam a funcionar bem, por exemplo há uma estação em Nafarros com acumulados desta ordem.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia aguaceiros fortes logo ao início da manhã em Almada e por agora em Lisboa (Entrecampos) sem chuva mas o céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 09:47)

Celula imponente a O/NO, que bela "couve", tem eco laranja no radar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia a todos! Esta noite e manhã tem chovido muito por cá! De noite até parecia que o telhado vinha abaixo... impressionante!


----------



## DulceGaranhão (10 Mai 2016 às 10:59)

Bom dia a todos,é só para informar que o São Pedro parou a nuvem por cima de Almargem do Bispo estes dias (desde Sábado pelo menos).Ontem por volta das 23h50 até tive direito a trovoada lol é pena não ter dados para apresentar,a zona de Sintra tem sido bem regada. Aqui em Almargem nem em pleno inverno acumulou tanta água na várzea como estes dias os terrenos estão saturados,temos valetas que não dão vazão a toda a água mesmo quando não está a chover. À muitos anos que não via este tempo e principalmente em Maio :/


----------



## squidward (10 Mai 2016 às 11:07)

Atenção, uma funnel-cloud ao largo de Peniche. Logo ponho fotos de telemóvel.


----------



## squidward (10 Mai 2016 às 11:20)




----------



## Thomar (10 Mai 2016 às 11:22)

squidward disse:


>


Bom registo, estavas um bocadinho longe, mas consegue-se ver a_ funnel cloud_!


----------



## DaniFR (10 Mai 2016 às 11:45)

No Domingo foi assim: chuva a potes durante o cortejo da Queima das Fitas de Coimbra





Foto de António Figueiredo


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2016 às 12:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um simples apanhado, infelizmente não temos dados de precipitação em Ulgueira no dia 5.
> Galamares já dobrou a media mensal, incrível, é demasiada chuva.
> Acredito que todas estas estações estejam a funcionar bem, por exemplo há uma estação em Nafarros com acumulados desta ordem.



De facto, bastante precipitação nas vertentes norte da serra de Sintra. Nas vertentes sul, ontem Malveira da Serra acumulou 10,9mm. Também não foi mau!

Em Caneças ontem caíram 21,9mm, sendo que 7,4mm foram entre as 23h e as 24h UTC. 
Está tudo bem regado por aqui.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2016 às 12:26)

Tudo mais calmo por agora após uma madrugada algo tempestuosa! Pena a trovoada ter durado pouco tempo...
Mais um belo acumulado de ontem: *25,7 mm! *
Desde as 0h já lá vão *8,5 mm *
Já não há terra que aguente mais água... E perspectiva-se mais uma noite animada! Vamos lá ver para o que estamos reservados! 

Fortes rajadas de vento de SE de vez em quando e já não chove desde o início da manhã.
Céu muito nublado apenas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 12:45)

Há hora e meia atrás em Oeiras:

Leste 11h15 (10:15 utc)






Espectaculares bigornas muito extensas, há 10 minutos:

WSW12h33





SE 12h33





SSW 12h34





Oeste 12h34


----------



## nelson972 (10 Mai 2016 às 12:52)

Aguaceiros na zona de Santarém, rio maior ..
Já ouço trovões.
Em breve chegarão aqui. (Alcanena)

Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mai 2016 às 12:57)

Realmente o céu apqrenta estar bastante escuro para esses lados mas ainda nao ouvi nada.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mai 2016 às 13:03)

Já ouvi!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2016 às 13:06)

Mais outra carga de água... Edit: Chove tanto que ficou baço... não se vê!


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mai 2016 às 13:24)

Continua a Trovoada por aqui e chove moderado a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 13:29)

squidward disse:


> Atenção, uma funnel-cloud ao largo de Peniche. Logo ponho fotos de telemóvel.




Espectáculo! Quando puderes dá mais informações sobre a foto por favor:
- local exacto de onde foi tirada;
- direcção aproximada;
- hora e minuto.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2016 às 13:30)

Aqui mais do mesmo tudo ao lado!! mais um dia de fiascos...

16,6ºC
9,6mm tudo de madrugada


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2016 às 13:48)

Mais outro aguaceiro forte!


----------



## Rachie (10 Mai 2016 às 13:50)

Pegoes


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 13:54)

squidward disse:


>



Penso que foi esta célula. Teve um desenvolvimento explosivo, passando pelo eco roxo depois da observação da funnel cloud, se esta tiver ocorrido por volta da hora da primeira mensagem.


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Mai 2016 às 14:04)

É esta a vista de Palmela...Espetacular


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 14:26)

AnDré disse:


> De facto, bastante precipitação nas vertentes norte da serra de Sintra. Nas vertentes sul, ontem Malveira da Serra acumulou 10,9mm. Também não foi mau!



Estive lá esta manhã, a estrada que liga Colares à Quinta da Regaleira, está incrível, água a correr por todo o lado, só se ouve o barulho das cascatas.
A Barragem da mula está...com 10,9 mts, subiu meio metro. 
A ribeira de colares tem um caudal de meter respeito,mais tarde posto todos os registos.


----------



## TekClub (10 Mai 2016 às 16:30)

por aqui esta a ficar muito escuro células com ecos amarelos e já faz trovoada...


----------



## Mike26 (10 Mai 2016 às 16:32)

Boa tarde a todos!
Bem, desde que acordei ainda não vi chover hoje. Nesta altura o céu até se apresenta pouco nublado, bastante sol por aqui. O vento é que não perdoa, sopra moderado por vezes com algumas rajadas mais fortes, na ordem dos *46 km/h*.
Temperatura actual de *16,3ºC, *HR nos *67%* e pressão nos *1003 hPa*.


----------



## TekClub (10 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

já chove bem...


----------



## AMFC (10 Mai 2016 às 16:37)

Será que vamos ter animação de novo mais para o final do dia ?


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2016 às 17:55)

Boas,
Peniche com um dia de sol :P 
Em várias varandas se veem estendais com peixe a secar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2016 às 18:22)

Por aqui a madrugada foi bem regada com aguaceiros moderados e por vezes fortes até cerca das 6 da manhã.
Durante esta manhã ainda caiu aguaceiros moderados.
Agora a tarde segue fresca e com vento moderado, e o sol lá vai animando o final de tarde. 
As valas das bermas das estradas levam tanta água que parecem ribeiros.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (10 Mai 2016 às 19:25)

aqui ora chove ora faz sol as 6 caiu umas pedras de granizo...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 19:35)

Boas!
Por aqui só choveu de madrugada, o resto do dia esteve sempre bastante solarengo. Veremos se esta noite e madrugada a trovoada volta...
Sigo com *17,2°C* e a máxima atingiu os *18,2°C*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 19:41)

Algumas fotos de hoje:

Sul 12h56 (11:56 utc)





SSW 19h04





SSE 19h05


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas fotos de hoje:
> 
> Sul 12h56 (11:56 utc)
> 
> ...


O pôr do sol vai ser bonito.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mai 2016 às 20:01)

IPMA actualiza avisos para Centro e Sul.
Aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir da madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 20:07)

Wallcloud (?), circular, a noite passada. Sequência de imagens com intervalos de 16 segundos, última às 22h45 (21:45 utc). Ainda vou tentar melhorar o contraste e a luz.



































direcção Sul

foi esta célula que ao entrar em Carcavelos produziu chuva torrencial correspondendo àquele eco laranja/vermelho, já sobre terra às 21:50 utc (o do lado direito na imagem de radar).


----------



## Lightning (10 Mai 2016 às 21:07)

Há bastante mais CAPE do que ontem... Mas se for um evento tão bom igual ao da madrugada passada, mais vale ficar em casa...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 21:09)

Lightning disse:


> Há bastante mais CAPE do que ontem... Mas se for um evento tão bom igual ao da madrugada passada, mais vale ficar em casa...


Quem corre por gosto não se cansa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mai 2016 às 21:28)

StormRic disse:


> Primeiro que consegui apanhar no meio da chuva. Peço desculpa pela má qualidade, mas dá uma ideia do ambiente agreste...
> 
> Não tem registo no IPMA. Hora utc 22:27:44
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Outro às 22:44:47, parece-me que foi registado. Registo de DEA de ontem não disponível neste momento, depois verifico.




Espetaculares StormRic!!  Já tinha saudades destes ''tiros certeiros'' cheios de qualidade Ainda bem que o temos de novo entre a comunidade, todos estes trabalhos são uma grande mais valia para o fórum


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 21:30)

Só para relembrar que esta noite pode haver outra vez trovoada, mas mais pela madrugada e amanhecer.

Uma descarga de ontem. O mapa das DEA de ontem, do IPMA, parece definitivamente perdido. Alguém guardou algum?

Esta foi às 23:48:54 (22:48:54 utc)


----------



## Dav (10 Mai 2016 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> Só para relembrar que esta noite pode haver outra vez trovoada, mas mais pela madrugada e amanhecer.
> 
> Uma descarga de ontem. O mapa das DEA de ontem, do IPMA, parece definitivamente perdido. Alguém guardou algum?
> 
> Esta foi às 23:48:54 (22:48:54 utc)


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 21:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Espetaculares StormRic!! Já tinha saudades destes ''tiros certeiros'' cheios de qualidade Ainda bem que o temos de novo entre a comunidade, todos estes trabalhos são uma grande mais valia para o fórum



Agradeço as palavras amigas! Todos os contributos de todos os membros são uma mais valia! Estes "tiros" são "certeiros" por o alvo estar mesmo em cima do nariz...  , mesmo assim falhei vários  .

O ideal mesmo era uma trovoada seca...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2016 às 21:45)

StormRic disse:


> Só para relembrar que esta noite pode haver outra vez trovoada, mas mais pela madrugada e amanhecer.
> 
> Uma descarga de ontem. O mapa das DEA de ontem, do IPMA, parece definitivamente perdido. Alguém guardou algum?
> 
> Esta foi às 23:48:54 (22:48:54 utc)


Espetacular!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 21:49)

Alguém conseguiu fotografar o mesmo relâmpago que eu, ontem :


----------



## Dav (10 Mai 2016 às 21:51)

StormRic disse:


> Só para relembrar que esta noite pode haver outra vez trovoada, mas mais pela madrugada e amanhecer.
> 
> Uma descarga de ontem. O mapa das DEA de ontem, do IPMA, parece definitivamente perdido. Alguém guardou algum?
> 
> Esta foi às 23:48:54 (22:48:54 utc)


São os pormenores que fazem a diferença: o raio atinge o candeeiro de luz.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 22:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alguém conseguiu fotografar o mesmo relâmpago que eu, ontem



 bem... grande foto através do vidro! Ambiente tétrico ( e eléctrico) impressionante! Tens mais? Está perfeita! Luz, focagem, enquadramento 

A que hora/minuto foi este?


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2016 às 22:06)

Dav disse:


> São os pormenores que fazem a diferença: o raio atinge o candeeiro de luz.



 ilusão de perspectiva...  , mas por acaso até ficou bem, obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 22:07)

Boa noite, tudo tranquilo.
Vamos la ver se é desta que vejo trovoada a serio.

Entretanto, pubiquei a fotoreportagem feita esta manhã na serra, dividi em dois posts.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/serra-de-sintra-rede-hidrografica.8585/page-3


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 22:23)

StormRic disse:


> bem... grande foto através do vidro! Ambiente tétrico ( e eléctrico) impressionante! Tens mais? Está perfeita! Luz, focagem, enquadramento
> 
> A que hora/minuto foi este?


Muito obrigado! Para uma primeira vez não está nada mau. 
Infelizmente a data e a hora da câmara estavam incorretas e por isso não sei ao certo a que horas foi. 
E infelizmente também não tenho mais, este foi o último raio que se viu por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 22:26)

Bem o AROME está agressivo aqui para a zona.
Pobre Serra de Sintra.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2016 às 22:38)

StormRic disse:


> Primeiro que consegui apanhar no meio da chuva. Peço desculpa pela má qualidade, mas dá uma ideia do ambiente agreste...
> 
> Não tem registo no IPMA. Hora utc 22:27:44
> 
> ...



Esse deve ter sido aquele que assinalei a vermelho. O detetor de descargas do MeteoMoita registou-o às 22:28:32h





Tinha o mapa das 23h utc mas depois eliminei-o..


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mai 2016 às 22:40)

Chuvada por aqui puxada a vento. Esta noite promete!


----------



## AMFC (10 Mai 2016 às 22:41)

Aqui ao lado há um terreno baldio que quando chove muito forma-se um riacho que corre pela berma da estrada, foi preciso chegar Maio para isso acontecer pela 1ª vez este ano lol


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2016 às 22:43)

Aqui na terra dos fiascos hoje nem vi chover...a noite promete mas para os do costume aqui se vir é clarões a 50/100km

14,6ºC
100,0mm este mês é maravilhoso nesse aspecto, falta o resto.


----------



## AMFC (10 Mai 2016 às 22:45)

miguel disse:


> Aqui na terra dos fiascos hoje nem vi chover...a noite promete mas para os do costume aqui se vir é clarões a 50/100km
> 
> 14,6ºC
> 100,0mm este mês é maravilhoso nesse aspecto, falta o resto.



Tinha ideia que a tua zona foi das mais regadas nos últimos dias.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2016 às 22:48)

AMFC disse:


> Tinha ideia que a tua zona foi das mais regadas nos últimos dias.



So me refiro a fiasco na trovoada  sim em chuva deve ser das mais bem regadas este mês


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 23:01)

@AMFC   É sem duvida um maio incrivel, hoje falei com familiares do oeste, e disseram que a nascente que têm junto à casa, está a correr bastante água, já ha muitos anos que não viam uma coisa assim.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2016 às 23:04)

Máxima de *17,1ºC*
Mínima de *11,2ºC*

Temperaturas bem frescas para um mês de Maio, para uma sucessão de anos com Maios quentes, quem diria que a meio do mês ainda estamos de casaco... 

*Rajadas moderadas de SO* continuam.
Pressão desceu até aos *1000 hPa.*

Acumulado de* 8,4 mm*, registado nas primeiras 8 horas do dia. Chuviscou pelas 17h15/17h30.

Acumulado mensal mais que ultrapassado, mais que confirmado, pela 5ª vez consecutiva que temos um mês chuvoso, wow.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

Chove forte. Não estava à espera!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 23:51)

Imagem actual, perspectiva-se mais uma grande rega.


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 00:14)

Pelas imagens de satélite ainda deve levar mais uma hora, uma hora e tal, até chegar cá alguma coisa com bom aspecto... Toca a fazer tempo a pé...


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2016 às 00:27)

Há cerca de meia hora caiu por aqui um aguaceiro moderado! Não esperava por este sinceramente... Mas foi de curta duração!
O céu está praticamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SE.
Está fresco com apenas 12 graus de temperatura!
Venha de lá a festa, mas que desta vez a trovoada (caso exista) seja mais prolongada...


----------



## cristiana Morgado (11 Mai 2016 às 01:53)

Começou a chover neste momento  , queria festinha, mas parece que para hoje para este lado nada!


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 01:58)

cristiana Morgado disse:


> Começou a chover neste momento  , queria festinha, mas parece que para hoje para este lado nada!



De 3 fontes diferentes que vi, duas dizem que as células têm actividade eléctrica. É preciso é considerar que neste momento têm, mas quando chegarem a terra já poderão não trazer nada tal como ontem...

Aguaceiro forte neste momento, acompanhado de rajadas fortes.


----------



## windchill (11 Mai 2016 às 04:41)

Trovoada para Sul!!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 04:45)

windchill disse:


> Trovoada para Sul!!


 Células fortes em linha sul-norte a deslocar-se para N-NNE, península de Setúbal e cidade  a ser atingidas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 04:47)

Descarga às 4h26 de 77 kAmp de uma célula que chegou ao roxo.


----------



## windchill (11 Mai 2016 às 05:02)

Foi-se.... (?)


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 05:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, pubiquei a fotoreportagem feita esta manhã na serra, dividi em dois posts.
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/serra-de-sintra-rede-hidrografica.8585/page-3



Reportagen(s) e informação sobre a rede da serra excelentes! Parabéns pelo trabalho!  (que saudades da serra...)



Joaopaulo disse:


> Esse deve ter sido aquele que assinalei a vermelho. O detetor de descargas do MeteoMoita registou-o às 22:28:32h



 é mesmo essa! Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 05:17)

windchill disse:


> Foi-se.... (?)



Por enquanto parece que sim. Houve também uma descarga sobre a Arrábida às 4:39, de 51 kAmp. Acho que esta foi a que relataste.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 06:15)

Bom dia 

*13,7ºC* em descida;
*81%* oscilantes
*1003,3 hPa* estáveis
*0,3 mm* de alguma chuva fraca que começou pouco antes das 5h.

Vento moderado de *SUESTE*

Anteontem a precipitação total foi *11,4 mm*.

Dados de ontem:
*6,1 mm* em aguaceiros até por volta das 7h30.

Acumulado nos 10 primeiros dias de Maio: *42,2 mm*.

*13,6º / 18,3ºC* (às 3h e 18h30, respect.)

*88% / 64% (*às 4h e 18h30)

Pressão mínima por volta das 10h, *1000,6 hPa*, subindo para *1005,3 hPa* até à meia-noite.

À 1h de hoje (0:00 utc) a pressão era *1005,0 hPa* e tem vindo a descer







O radar às 6h mostra a zona de Lisboa e Oeste a ficar liberta de chuva, previsivelmente por umas duas horas:





O céu há momentos estava assim:

Sul 6h20 (5:20 utc):





WSW 6h20:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 06:55)

*13,5ºC* não deve descer mais. Está *frio que parece inverno*! Vento moderado de *SUESTE*.
*84%* subiu e estabilizou
*1002,9 hPa* novamente em descida!

Aproxima-se larga zona de chuva moderada, ainda levará cerca de uma hora a chegar a Cascais Sintra. Céu muito escuro para esse lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 07:04)

Boas,

*12,8ºC*
Vento moderado
*0,3 mm
*
A trovoada continua a não querer nada com esta zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 07:24)

A mancha de precipitação a SO, parece estar a ganhar intensidade, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 08:25)

Todas as descargas desta madrugada sobre a Arrábida e para sul foram bastante fortes!































Nenhuma delas podia ser avistada daqui de Carcavelos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 08:44)

Panorama do horizonte de Sueste a Oeste neste momento, ainda nada de especial quanto a precipitação na próxima hora.

WSW 8h38 (7:38 utc)





SSE 8h38





*13,8ºC* sobe lentamente; mínima de *13,5º*C entre as h e as 6h30.
*85%* oscilante.
*1002,9 hPa* oscilante


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2016 às 08:47)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de Sul. 13,8*C. Observando o radar aproxima-se uma mancha com precipitação que poderá ser intensa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2016 às 08:47)

Bom dia companheiros...

O radar promete chuva por Cascais dentro de 1 ou 2 horas no máximo... há pouco já chuviscava...

Carcavelos:

Temp: 14ºC
HR: 86%
Pressão: 1002 hpa
Visibilidade: 10 km
Vento: 15/33 km/h SE

Parece Inverno.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 08:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia companheiros...
> 
> O radar promete chuva por Cascais dentro de 1 ou 2 horas no máximo... há pouco já chuviscava...
> 
> ...



Bom dia 

Passou uma mancha de precipitação fraca por aí, aqui não chegou.

As células a sudoeste registaram alguma actividade eléctrica recente, há meia hora:






Algum sol tímido a furar as nuvens nesta altura.

Destaque para o Algarve quanto a trovoada nas últimas três horas. Apanhou também a descarga mais potente, 163 kAmp.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 08:59)

StormRic disse:


> Reportagen(s) e informação sobre a rede da serra excelentes! Parabéns pelo trabalho!  (que saudades da serra...)



Obrigado, fiquei surpreendido com os deslizamentos, a serra já não aguenta mais água.
__________

Ha actividade electrica a SO, a mancha está é com o rumo errado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 09:17)

Houve uma DEA de 162 kAMP  a SO de Cascais, isto em terra assustava muita e boa gente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2016 às 09:30)

Bom dia a todos! O radar está com um aspecto violento para o litoral centro... a que horas chega a borrasca? Os meus pais estão em viagem de Lisboa para cá...


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 09:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! O radar está com um aspecto violento para o litoral centro... a que horas chega a borrasca? Os meus pais estão em viagem de Lisboa para cá...


Olhando para o histórico/movimento das células/frente nas imagens de radar dinâmico diria que a partir das 10h30m deverá ocorrer precipitação em Lisboa, mas quanto à ocorrência de borrasca ou não, só mais em cima da hora _(nowcasting_) é que poderemos saber.


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 09:38)

Está a ficar interessante a mancha a sudoeste, nota-se algumas células a ganhar tonalidades avermelhadas.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 09:45)

Ontem o acumulado em Caneças ficou-se pelos 5,4mm. O mês segue com *97,5mm*. A caminho dos 100mm! 

Entretanto fui ver o histórico da estação do INAG para o mês de Maio, para ver se de alguma forma este mês poderia entrar na lista dos recordes. Mas ainda está muito longe...
Na década de 90 tivemos 3 Maios muito chuvosos aqui:
1996: 240,3mm
1994: 173,1mm
1993: 132,1mm


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 09:46)

qual o meu espanto a olhar para o radar e a ver aquilo e ainda por cima vem com descargas, vou já para um spot mais alto


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 09:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Houve uma DEA de 162 kAMP  a SO de Cascais, isto em terra assustava muita e boa gente.



Eu bem me parecia que tinha ouvido qualquer coisa, mas como há obras e máquinas aqui a trabalhar, não associei.

Estão já bastante perto as células de sudoeste, os ecos têm passado pelo vermelho e laranja. A principal vai para a serra de Sintra!

Essa foi a positiva, entretanto já houve outra de 100 kAmp e deve ter sido esta que eu senti.






Tracem o andamento daquela célula:


----------



## Geiras (11 Mai 2016 às 09:50)

Vem diretinha para aqui 
Pena estar a trabalhar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2016 às 09:52)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para o histórico/movimento das células/frente nas imagens de radar dinâmico diria que a partir das 10h30m deverá ocorrer precipitação em Lisboa, mas quanto à ocorrência de borrasca ou não, só mais em cima da hora _(nowcasting_) é que poderemos saber.


Muito obrigado! Vão sair agora de Carnaxide, por isso devem apanhar essa linha de instabilidade no caminho.


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 09:53)

StormRic disse:


> Eu bem me parecia que tinha ouvido qualquer coisa, mas como há obras e máquinas aqui a trabalhar, não associei.
> 
> Estão já bastante perto as células de sudoeste, os ecos têm passado pelo vermelho e laranja. A principal vai para a serra de Sintra!



StormRic continua atento, as tuas reportagens fotográficas são uma grande mais valia


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2016 às 10:00)

É pena estar em aulas! 
Vem aí festa da boa...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:02)

Agora mesmo, céu a ficar pesado e horizonte negro!

Oeste 9h57 (8:57 utc)





WSW 9h57





(um pouco tortas, peço desculpa... )

Começa a chuviscar.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:04)

Boas,  
Estou no guincho,  céu medonho!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:07)

Aquela a SSW é que é boa, vem mesmo para aqui:






o céu está assim neste momento, de SSW a WNW:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Estou no guincho,  céu medonho!



 está proibido de sair daí!!


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 10:11)

Apesar do radar promissor, aqui, só no extremo sudoeste é que se percebe um horizonte mais negro.

De resto, o céu está encoberto, mas de nuvens médias/baixas.

O vento tem estado a aumentar de intensidade.

Há instantes:


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:12)

Aqui já chove... por enquanto fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:13)

13 graus
Chuva fraca a moderada
Nada de trovoada


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:20)

A rodear toda a região desde a Arrábida a Peniche.






Eu quero aquela "laranja"...


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:22)

estou aqui no spot que falei em lisboa ainda não dá para perceber, céu nublado nuvens baixas, mas para lisboa deve vir o que está junto à peninsula de setubal


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 10:23)

Já chove, fraca, mas com pingos de calibre prometedor


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:25)

Há descargas?  Não consigo ter acesso.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:26)

Movimento das nuvens é de SSE; vento de SE:

SW 10h23





~

Sul 10h23


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há descargas?  Não consigo ter acesso.



Nada por enquanto.


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 10:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há descargas?  Não consigo ter acesso.


De momento não. IPMA e blitzortung não regista nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:28)

Obrigado,  chuva forte. 
Céu negro ao largo.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:30)

Bom dia.
Já chove para os lados de Azeitão/Arrábida e em aproximação.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:31)

Pressão estagnada em 1002,6 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:34)

Chuva moderada a intensificar-se. Todo o horizonte à volta está fechado pela chuva.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:38)

Já chegou a Almada ........


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 10:39)

Siga mais uma rega, mas que bela prenda saiu este Maio.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:39)

Chuva oblíqua, muito escuro para oeste.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:44)

Ambiente invernal. A configuração das células é pouco consistente, nimbostratus é o que se vê, não se distingue bases.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:46)

Interessante a imagem agora:


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:47)

Bela chuvada.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:49)

Ulgueira 7 mm
Galamares 6 mm
Cascais 6 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2016 às 10:55)

Bela chuvada aqui pelas Avenidas Novas!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 10:59)

O céu está assim agora:

SSE 10h56





SW 10h56


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 10:59)

chove bem 

já voltei a casa, as vistas não prestavam era tudo nuvens baixas e quando começou a chover ficou aquele tipico céu todo cinzento, nem escuro chegou a ficar


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2016 às 11:03)

Bom dia!
Há cerca de 15 min começou novamente a chover moderado, mas agora já chove forte!! Pingas muito grossas que fazem um grande barulho nas janelas 
Céu muito escuro e fechado
Vento por vezes moderado de SE
De madrugada também choveu bem, até acordei! Trovoada não dei por ela e acho que não houve por estas bandas


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 11:06)

Trovão! 11:06:30 (10 utc)


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 11:10)

Célula vermelha a oeste do Cabo Espichel:






Terá sido daí que veio o trovão.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 11:13)

Boas,

Alguns registos.











Quando regressava junto aos semáforos, muita água.
Sigo com *8,6 mm

*


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 11:13)

14,2ºC (desceu 0,5ºC) 85% estável, 1002,6 hPa estável, *2,0 mm

10 mm* em Galamares; *9 mm* na Ulgueira.

Três células vermelhas agora.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2016 às 11:18)

Pela imagem de reflectividade do radar de Coruche do IPMA constacta-se que o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva se concentra a sudoeste de Cascais/oeste da Península de Setúbal; é daí que deverão surgir possivelmente os fenómenos mais extremos...

As células têm um deslocamento para nordeste; no entanto, acho que rapidamente perdem força à medida que se aproximam de terra emersa...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 11:20)

StormRic disse:


> Trovão! 11:06:30 (10 utc)



Foi este que eu ouvi, é da célula mais perto de Cascais e não do Cabo:






O trovão terá começado mais cedo que as 11:06:30 mas só me apercebi do som nessa altura.

89 s x 340 m/s = 30,260 Km , no mapa parece um pouco menos que esta distãncia, logo o intervalo de tempo terá sido menor que os 89 s.

Os 340 m/s assumi pela temperatura presente, ~14ºC, a velocidade varia com a temperatura do ar (preciosismo, claro, mas para rigor...)

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velocidade_do_som


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 11:29)

Na direcção das células em questão:










vê-se isto daqui:

WSW 11h27


----------



## Garcia (11 Mai 2016 às 11:30)

Bons dias. .
Hoje estou a trabalhar nas trazeiras do autódromo Estoril.

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade agora. . 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2016 às 11:31)

A chuva agora acalmou bastante, apenas chuviscos só, mas o céu continua muito nublado.
Tive a impressão de ouvir alguns trovões muito abafados e ao longe, mas não tive a certeza. Muito provavelmente foram daquelas células a SO de Carcavelos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2016 às 11:31)

Chove bem em Cascais... trovoada ainda não senti.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 11:32)

Garcia disse:


> Bons dias. .
> Hoje estou a trabalhar nas trazeiras do autódromo Estoril.
> 
> Chuva a aumentar de intensidade agora. .
> ...



Mesmo aqui ao lado, vêm aí uma boa carga de chuva e quiça algo mais.
Chuva aumentar de intensidade, *9,1 mm*.
Acumulado mensal: *73,3 mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2016 às 11:34)

@StormRic a avaliar pelo RADAR pode ter Jackpot nos proximos minutos em Carcavelos...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2016 às 11:39)

Webcam:

Carcavelos

Costa da Caparica


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 11:40)

SW 11:35





SSE 11:36


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2016 às 11:41)

Começou agora mesmo novamente a chover moderado!
Belo desfile de células está manhã


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 11:41)

Eu é que vou levar com a zona mais activa, tenho fé.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 11:45)

Bases das células a sudoeste com convecção interessante.

Não tirem os olhos da webcam de Carcavelos.



Gerofil disse:


> Webcam:
> 
> Carcavelos
> 
> Costa da Caparica


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 11:48)

Vento fraco ou nulo.

Chuva moderada a aumentar, vem lá dilúvio...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2016 às 11:52)

Webcam:

Praia do Guincho


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mai 2016 às 11:56)

essa célula está com bom aspecto... alguém vê algo apesar da chuva?


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 11:57)

só vejo escuro e chuva


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 12:01)

Chove cada vez com mais intensidade


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2016 às 12:03)

Vista a partir de Lisboa:

http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 12:03)

Trovoada


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 12:04)

Relâmpago e trovão 12:04


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:06)

Interessante o céu a Este.


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 12:09)

Ui que ar agressivo têm aquelas células


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2016 às 12:12)

chove forte Lisboa Areeiro


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 12:12)

Chuva e mais chuva. Moderada ou forte. Vento fraco de Leste, nuvens a vir de SSE.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:13)

Trovoada a este, bom seguimento, está na hora de ir trabalhar.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 12:13)

Trovoada, agora em Odivelas.

Chove de forma moderada.

Céu encoberto por nuvens médias e baixas. Não se distingue nada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mai 2016 às 12:15)

Quinta das Conchas: chuva intensa há sensivelmente uma hora e acabei de ouvir um belo trovão.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:19)

grande chuvada, com guarda chuva apanhei molha


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2016 às 12:19)

chove forte Lisboa Areeiro


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:19)

DILUVIO


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2016 às 12:25)

Aqui alguma chuva de madrugada e manhã, de resto nada mais que isso... 7,2mm acumulados

mínima de 10,8ºC impossível pedir boas trovoadas assim..


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 12:31)

Lisboa vai apanhar com a célula, tem aspecto de gerar funnel cloud.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:31)

chuva forte continua sem parar! 

faz lembrar aquele dia no fim de semana que tive 40mm e tal na Fajarda, o problema é que isto é Lisboa e se continuar assim vai dar problemas


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mai 2016 às 12:33)

Bom dia,

Manhã de chuva, especialmente desde meio da manhã com aguaceiros de chuva moderada no geral por vezes forte havendo pequenos períodos de chuva fraca entre  células. Vento muito fraco e por vezes inexistente o que é uma situação pouco comum por aqui. De notar alguns trovões na última hora.

De momento passa mais um aguaceiro de chuva moderada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Mai 2016 às 12:35)

Aqui pelo Marquês vai chovendo. Estão apenas 13º e está escuro que até parece que são algumas 19h30m/20h

EDIT: Chuva a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 12:35)

Chove de forma moderada e contínua.

Nevoeiro acima dos 300m. Temperatura nos 12,0ºC.
Parece mesmo um dia de inverno.


----------



## Cocas (11 Mai 2016 às 12:35)

No Chiado acabou de cair um aguaceiro do melhor...


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 12:37)

Depois de uma madrugada de fiasco, ouve-se agora trovoada ao longe. Trovões pouco frequentes, não sei de que célula virão...


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:38)

o horário mudou e ninguém me avisou? pelo escuro que está isto parece já quase umas 21h 
continua a chover


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2016 às 12:40)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade em Cacilhas. Será que aquele pontinho avermelhado passa aqui?


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:43)

já tinha acalmado um pouco e do nada DILÚVIO


----------



## windchill (11 Mai 2016 às 12:47)

No Seixal dá para ver a escuridão no quadrante NO

Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 12:48)

windchill disse:


> No Seixal dá para ver a escuridão no quadrante NO



Vem direitinha aqui


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2016 às 12:52)

Trovoada!!!!


----------



## windchill (11 Mai 2016 às 12:52)

Trovão!!!!

Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 12:53)

Raio bem visível acompanhado de trovão 2 segundos depois. Esta foi perto


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 12:53)

Também ouvi em Odivelas.
Embora com a nebulosidade baixa não se perceba de onde vem.

Continua a chover de forma intensa.
Vento fraco e 12,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:55)

bem me parecia que tinha sido barulho de trovão
chuva continua, está a acalmar agora


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 12:56)

Trovoada muito frequente! Trovões de 20 em 20 segundos


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2016 às 12:59)

Aqui ouvi agora o segundo


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2016 às 13:03)

Aqui nada como quase sempre...


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2016 às 13:03)

Chuva intensa


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:05)

agora ouvi bem o trovão
por aqui a chuva já acalmou só chuvisca acho que vou para o tal spot ver se vejo algo


----------



## windchill (11 Mai 2016 às 13:06)

Ui que isto pelo Seixal está a ficar agreste...

Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 13:07)

Abrandou por aqui. Ainda não consegui filmar nada de jeito


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:07)

Bolas................estamos no inverno?


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 13:08)

Não há dúvida de que esta célula tem movimento e vida própria, não sai praticamente dali, está presa à Caparica. A quantidade de trovões que se tem ouvido daqui (dezenas) nada tem a ver com o que o IPMA ou outros detectores registam.

Aliás as DEA do IPMA foram-se nesta altura.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:08)

outro trovão bem audivel


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mai 2016 às 13:11)

Trovões audíveis no Pinhal Novo!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2016 às 13:12)

Trovoada bem audível das Avenidas Novas.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:12)

e vai trovejando com chuva intensa.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (11 Mai 2016 às 13:13)

Trovoada e chuva forte no Montijo.


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2016 às 13:13)

Pelo Areeiro foi audivel um trovão ao longe. Chove fraco


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 13:16)

Estão a cair em série sobre a Caparica, daqui com zoom já apanhei vários em video.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:18)

Ui.....que foi perto, até a iluminação deu um salto.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (11 Mai 2016 às 13:19)

Continua a trovoada por Almada.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2016 às 13:20)

Aqui os únicos raios que vejo cair são os do SOL


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 13:21)

JACKPOT


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2016 às 13:21)

Estrondos brutais por Carnaxide! Está fresquinho.


----------



## Jodamensil (11 Mai 2016 às 13:26)

Bem pela Caparica, Almada e Corroios deve tar giro.A célula está imóvel. Se virem no beachcam a camara de Carcavelos quando aponta para a Caparica está práticamente de noite.. eheh


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 13:26)

*56 mm* Caparica.

*29 mm* na Charneca.

Das várias dezenas de descargas, o IPMA apanhou... 9 

A célula vai entrando vagarosamente, pelo menos já não está vermelha, mas vai haver problemas de inundações.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:27)

Para ESE


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 13:27)

Jackpot com joker  ela continua e já consegui filmar 3 ou 4


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2016 às 13:29)

A chuva abrandou mas ainda se vão vendo clarões para sul e ouvindo trovões. Deve estar a passar aqui ao lado como costume. 

Vista para Este (Montijo e Alcochete) :


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 13:32)

Parece que está a perder força. A trovoada parou.


----------



## meko60 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:36)

Chuva abrandou mas continuo sem ver o Seixal,Barreiro,Montijo. Por esses lados continua a cair.


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2016 às 13:37)

daqui do Areeiro já observei 2 claröes na direção do rio Tejo.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2016 às 13:40)

Já não oiço trovoada. Estão *14,3°C*. Agora o céu vai abrir bem, vamos lá ver se isto aquece...


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2016 às 13:45)

Boa tarde consegui avistar aqui de Entrecampos dois flash's a sul e ainda ouvi alguns trovões..a célula não chegou a passar aqui por cima mas ainda consegui tirar fotos..parece vir nova escuridão da margem sul..agora é que eu devia estar em Almada. Parou de chover de momento.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 13:46)

estou no spot e vi há 5min rotação na base!!


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2016 às 13:52)

A coisa tá negra


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mai 2016 às 13:54)

Trovão bem mais perto no Pinhal Novo! Céu negro!


----------



## Firefigther (11 Mai 2016 às 13:57)

Boa tarde. Chuva torrencial pelo Montijo . Trovoada dispersa.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 14:01)

Acumulados relevantes até ao momento na península de Setúbal:

WU:
Mata dos Medos: *60 mm (36 mm em 25 minutos, depois das 13h)*
Vale do Rosal:* 49 mm (41 mm em 1 hora)*
Corroios (Muscat.): *39,4 mm (28 mm em 1 hora)*
Corroios: *26,4 mm (19 mm em 1 hora)*
Charneca (Colegio): 20,1 mm
Corroios (Valadares): 17,3 mm

IPMA:
Praia da Rainha: *22,1 mm* (só até às 13h, 12:00 utc)(*19,0 mm em 1 hora*)


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2016 às 14:07)

Por aqui não parou de chover, por vezes forte, quase sempre moderado. Mais um dia de invernia...


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 14:10)

Registo de graves inundações em Corroios, nos mesmos sítios de sempre... Santa Marta (a foto* não* é da minha autoria - créditos - Nádia Lapão)


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mai 2016 às 14:12)

Chuva torrencial no Pinhal Novo.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 14:19)

david 6 disse:


> estou no spot e vi há 5min rotação na base!!



foi daqui que vi


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 14:20)

Lightning disse:


> Registo de graves inundações em Corroios, nos mesmos sítios de sempre... Santa Marta (a foto* não* é da minha autoria - créditos - Nádia Lapão)



 mais do que esperado, com acumulados daqueles da célula monstruosa.

Vista daqui há pouco:

SSE 14h10 (13:10 utc)


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 14:26)

faltou esta, que é a primeira aproximada:






o que acham?


----------



## PapoilaVerde (11 Mai 2016 às 14:30)

Em Corroios, inundações pontuais nos sítios habituais, causaram alguns estragos  e transtornos do trânsito. A dada altura não se passava.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2016 às 14:54)

Chuva torrencial a pouco por Setúbal, acumulados hoje 16mm...nada de trovoada nem aqui nem perto. De madrugada e manhã tem mais..


----------



## cristiana Morgado (11 Mai 2016 às 14:54)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento , até gosto , pena é que tenho de sair de casa na tarda a "pé"


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 15:07)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados relevantes até ao momento na península de Setúbal:
> 
> WU:
> Mata dos Medos: *60 mm (36 mm em 25 minutos, depois das 13h)*
> ...



Praia da Rainha com mais 19,2mm das 12h às 13h UTC. *38,2mm* em duas horas.


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2016 às 15:16)

Bonitas torres. Por aqui agora brilha o sol e os passarinho cantam :-D


----------



## Firefigther (11 Mai 2016 às 15:18)

Solinho por aqui também.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Lightning disse:


> Registo de graves inundações em Corroios, nos mesmos sítios de sempre... Santa Marta (a foto* não* é da minha autoria - créditos - Nádia Lapão)


O costume, portanto... Por mais obras que façam. 
Por acaso estava a trabalhar e não assisti a isso hoje, mas não foi diferente então dos últimos 10 anos sempre que chove forte.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 15:35)

pouco para N






caredo tanta descarga lá para o meu concelho de Coruche


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

Quadrante Este nos últimos minutos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

AnDré disse:


> Praia da Rainha com mais 19,2mm das 12h às 13h UTC. *38,2mm* em duas horas.



É uma confirmação das estações amadoras, estes mais de 41 mm na IPMA; também nas estações do Barreiro e Lavradio houve totais horários significativos, 10,2 mm e 14,5 mm, respectivamente. E ainda os 12,0 mm de Lisboa (G.C.)


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 16:11)

Céu espectacularmente aberto nesta altura, as células afastaram-se bem para o interior do Alentejo, mas no horizonte marítimo a WSW aparecem vistas daqui novas células em início de desenvolvimento.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2016 às 16:14)

Tudo calmo, mais um dia sem trovoada e a janela de oportunidade deste evento termina amanhã

Acumulados hoje 16,8mm e este mês já vai em 118,0mm tudo em 7 dias seguidos


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2016 às 16:16)

Boas!
Parece que estamos num dia diferente, a temperatura subiu para os atuais *17,3°C*. Bem quentinho.
Já não espero mais chuva hoje.


----------



## AMFC (11 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

Está um sol bem agradável.
Impressionante os registos de precipitação em algumas zonas perto.
Aqui prometeu muito, ficou quase de noite, mas só deu em alguns trovões e alguma chuva.


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 16:39)

Prints dos vídeos que fiz. Estou com muita dificuldade em editá-los, pois a minha ideia foi filmar a trovoada a 120 imagens por segundo (1080p resolução) para fazer uns bons slow motions... Mas o formato de saída do ficheiro não suporta os 120, suporta apenas 30, terei que encontrar outra solução mais tarde. Isto foi o que foi possível registar, as duas primeiras imagens correspondem ao mesmo raio e as duas últimas a mesma coisa (são 2 imagens de cada raio, uma em que o mesmo cai, e outra quando este se está a desvanecer). Como a câmara estava dentro da caixa protectora para poder apanhar chuva sem qualquer problema, o som também não foi o melhor mas de facto são muito bem perceptíveis duas bombas que até me fizeram saltar.Não pude arriscar a filmar sem a caixa protectora.

Espero que gostem das imagens, que para já são tudo o que é possível mostrar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2016 às 16:44)

Por cá volta a chuva...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 16:49)

Lightning disse:


> Espero que gostem das imagens, que para já são tudo o que é possível mostrar.



 muito bem apanhados! O software é da própria GoPro (já fizeste o download no site?)


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2016 às 16:53)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 16:55)

StormRic disse:


> muito bem apanhados! O software é da própria GoPro (já fizeste o download no site?)



Download gratuito no site. Mas como é necessária a conversão dos vídeos para se poderem editar, perde muita qualidade...


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 17:02)

disseram me que caiu granizo no concelho de Coruche


----------



## Thomar (11 Mai 2016 às 17:21)

david 6 disse:


> disseram me que caiu granizo no concelho de Coruche


É bem provável, só na zona do Biscainho caíram mais 5 de descargas em poucos minutos, e as células nesse momento estavam potentes.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Céu azul com nuvens a passear ao sabor do vento fraco. Final de tarde com luz adequada à estação do ano, apesar dos 13º. Vem aí a Primavera


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2016 às 19:59)

Mais um bonito dia de chuva por aqui, desde as 7 da manhã, e ainda durou até pouco depois da hora de almoço, com aguaceiros moderados.
A tarde foi marcada por aguaceiros fracos e sol, que ainda dura, fazendo lembrar que ainda estamos na primavera.
A nascente que rebentou aqui debaixo da minha casa, à mais de 1  mês, continua a deitar água, e estando a casa construída numa cota mais alta do que o terreno, nunca ma minh vida soube da existência desta nascente temporária.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2016 às 20:40)

Irra! É preciso ter azar.. quando uma pessoa está fora da sua área de residência é quando o festival começa, ainda por cima a ver tudo do outro lado da margem, já pude verificar que caiu muita chuva aqui pela margem sul e claro os problemas de inundações já habituais nestas ocasiões em Corroios e Santa Marta voltaram a acontecer, na Cova da Piedade já conseguiram resolver a situação embora por vezes com as chuvas intensas em curto espaço de tempo surjam bastantes lençóis de água. Acho que já era tempo da Câmara do Seixal ou a Junta fazerem algo em relação a Corroios e Santa Marta porque a situação já se arrasta há anos. Lightning excelente registo! Hoje lá te saiu o Euro Milhões eheh . Aqui vai o meu contributo,

Vista a Sul, esta célula a certa altura pareceu-me ter alguma rotação na base á semelhança do que disse o colega david6

















Já mais ao fim da tarde a mesma célula vista ao longe,


----------



## Mike26 (11 Mai 2016 às 21:19)

Boa noite!
Realmente, fora a enorme chuvada que caiu por volta das 12h/12h30, o resto do dia foi totalmente solarengo com algumas nuvens também presentes mas sem nunca tapar o Sol. Máxima de *17,2ºC* às 17h e mínima de *10,4ºC* registada às 6h da manhã, mantendo-se constante até às 7h.

Pelas imagens de satélite, parece vir algo de oeste em direcção ao litoral centro e sul. Mais chuva para esta noite?


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 21:36)

Boas noites,

Acumulado diário: *11,6 mm*
Acumulado mensal: *75,8 mm*

Galamares já vai nos *120 mm.*


Segundo os modelos parece que vamos ter mais um período de convecção  entre as 5 da madrugada e final da manhã, vamos ver no que dá.


Ainda dois registos feitos por volta das 12:30.
Nevoeiro a levantar da serra.






Convecção ao largo de Cascais.


----------



## Garcia (11 Mai 2016 às 21:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo aqui ao lado, vêm aí uma boa carga de chuva e quiça algo mais.
> Chuva aumentar de intensidade, *9,1 mm*.
> Acumulado mensal: *73,3 mm*



off topic:

tenho feito algum trabalho nessa zona.. à uns meses, um pouco mais à frente do lado direito, de onde postaste a última foto (quinta das Patinhas).. e agora nas traseiras do autódromo (quinta da Penha Longa).. 


Pela Lourinhã neste momento, vento muito fraco e temperatura a rondar os 13.5 ºC..


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2016 às 21:53)

Viajem rápida a Aveiro, pelas 7h da manhã avistava-se nevoeiro a cotas de 200 m nas montanhas que circundam a CREL (Caneças, Loures)

De volta a Lisboa, quando passei Coimbra veio a Bonança, sol primaveril. Só consegui ver o sol às 17h  Pela A1 vi das paisagens mais fantásticas de Portugal combinadas com um céu de matar respiração (células e mais células). Infelizmente não há fotos, não consegui tirar com a câmara do telemóvel no autocarro. Mas fica na memória .

O antepenúltimo dia de chuva deste evento deu *14,2 mm *

Pressão a subir com a depressão a desfazer-se, nos *1008 hPa*. Temperaturas de Março: 
Máxima de *17,7ºC*
Mínima de *11,6ºC *

A chuva acaba na sexta, dia 13. Mas o GFS já nos brinda com mais uma cut-off para o meio da próxima de semana...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 22:14)

Garcia disse:


> off topic:
> 
> tenho feito algum trabalho nessa zona.. à uns meses, um pouco mais à frente do lado direito, de onde postaste a última foto (quinta das Patinhas).. e agora nas traseiras do autódromo (quinta da Penha Longa)..
> 
> ...




Sim, conheço perfeitamente os dois locais, a Quinta da Penha Longa é brutal, quando me sair o euromilhões quero lá comprar casa. 
Entretanto no radar mostra uma celula com eco amarelo a entrar aí perto.


----------



## Garcia (11 Mai 2016 às 22:35)

chegou agora a chuva..  mas fraquita..


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2016 às 22:57)

Estive a ver os valores de precipitação (até este preciso momento) das estações do IPMA da Praia da Rainha(Almada) e Setúbal, valores notáveis
Praia da Rainha, Almada: *126 mm*
Setúbal: *148,1 mm*


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2016 às 23:33)

Aqui o meu valor mensal não é tão alto mas essa estação está ainda longe de mim 15 20km fazem muita diferença em eventos que na maioria são aguaceiros convectivos...

Vou com 118,0mm este Mês


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 23:48)

Bem, depois de uma hora de almoço agitada, agora é tempo de reorganizar ideias e aproveitar o tempo disponível para investir no self-learning para melhorar ainda mais registos futuros 

Para não fugir ao tópico, desde a hora de almoço que não se registou mais nenhuma precipitação, e o céu tem tido boas abertas. Por vezes com períodos de muito nublado, mas apenas temporariamente. A situação da próxima madrugada não me inspira muita necessidade de acompanhamento especial. Mas a partir do nascer do dia a coisa torna-se outra, com o aquecimento diurno e com a deslocação de uma bolsa de algum CAPE


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2016 às 01:17)

Acabou de cair um belo aguaceiro intenso e algo prolongado  (15/20 min), mas sem trovoada. No entanto o desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens foi bem bonito de ver! 
O tamanho das pingas foi impressionante, assim como o barulho que faziam!!!  Parecia um dilúvio, mas não chegou a tanto... 
Tal como ontem não esperava tão cedo e parece-me apenas um cheirinho para o que aí vem mais logo! 

Como ja relatado aqui e muito bem, até ao início da tarde chuva intensa e trovões longínquos mas bens audíveis por aqui também!


----------



## ricardocampos11 (12 Mai 2016 às 05:19)

Trovoada!!! Em almada. Que relâmpago


----------



## Aspvl (12 Mai 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia! 

Hoje de madrugada, por volta das 5h45, ainda ouvi um bom trovão aqui por Lisboa!
Depois da chuva a essa mesma hora, o céu encontra-se muito nublado, mas não totalmente encoberto.

Vejamos o que o resto da manhã nos reserva!


----------



## Iuri (12 Mai 2016 às 08:34)

Estoril


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2016 às 08:41)

Bom dia 

Chuva e mais chuva, chove há mais de 3 horas com ligeiros abrandamentos. Vento moderado de oeste. Frio!

Chuva forte agora. Horizonte marítimo fechado.

A maior precipitação continua a entrar pela Caparica! Deve estar bem inundado aquilo por lá.


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2016 às 08:41)

bom dia. Céu encoberto, muito escuro a sul. Vento fraco de oeste. 14,3*C. Choveu bem durante a madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2016 às 08:45)

*14,1ºC a subir devagar
86% estável
1009,3 hPa subida muito lenta
3,3 mm a subir, claro
*
7 a 14 mm por Almada/Caparica


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2016 às 08:49)

Cidade Universitária: manhã de aguaceiros intensos constantes.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se bastante negro a SW, mais uma molha a caminho


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Mai 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia meteoptianos...

Valente chuvada e molha acabei de apanhar em Cascais...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2016 às 08:52)

2,1 mm por aqui, o corredor de precipitação a serio, é claramente uns escassos kms a sul.

A cidade de Torres Vedras passou hoje a barreira dos 100 mm de acumulado mensal, segue nos *108 mm*


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2016 às 08:56)

a reportar do Areeiro. Chuva forte neste momento. Que carga de água!


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Mai 2016 às 08:59)

Manhã bem escura, chuva persistente e 13º


----------



## AMFC (12 Mai 2016 às 09:06)

Mais uma manhã chuvosa em pleno Maio. Olhando para os campos mais parece estarmos nos Açores


----------



## Firefigther (12 Mai 2016 às 09:08)

Bom dia , dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes , alguns relâmpagos .
Estava a ver a previsão 10 dias aqui para a Moita e qual é o meu espanto temperaturas entre os 30 e os 35 a partir de Quarta feira... será possível ???


----------



## AMFC (12 Mai 2016 às 09:19)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia , dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes , alguns relâmpagos .
> Estava a ver a previsão 10 dias aqui para a Moita e qual é o meu espanto temperaturas entre os 30 e os 35 a partir de Quarta feira... será possível ???



Pelo que vi no GFS vem é mais chuva depois de quarta com descida das temperaturas, mas a ver vamos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2016 às 09:22)

*4,8 mm*

Céu a aclarar para oeste, a chuva deve parar em Cascais dentro em pouco; em Lisboa daqui a uma hora.

*Temperatura a descer! 13,6ºC* agora e que passa a ser a mínima do dia até ao momento.

87%, 1009,4 hPa, ambas subiram.


----------



## criz0r (12 Mai 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia desde que me conheço como gente que este é sem dúvida o Maio mais chuvoso de que tenho memória..a chuva não  dá  tréguas  e durante a madrugada foi acompanhada de trovoada em Almada. Os 100mm na minha zona já devem ter sido superados há muito. Agora por Lisboa continua a chover mas mais fraco.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2016 às 09:45)

O céu neste momento:

SE 9h41 (8:41 utc)






SSW 9h41





*5,3 mm*

Parou de chover.

*Edição:*

WSW 9h58





Já se vê mais aberta a cobertura nublosa.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2016 às 10:41)

As descargas eléctricas mais significativas ao amanhecer de hoje, acordaram com certeza muita gente:

Montijo (Atalaia) *88 kAmp* às 6h13





Ao largo de Sines, *104 kAmp* , 6h28





Sesimbra, 6h39





Setúbal, 6h51





Alcácer do Sal, *154 kAmp* às 6h57 





Águas de Moura, 7h09





Montemor-o-Novo, *130 kAmp* às 7h35





O mapa geral de hoje até ao momento:


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2016 às 10:41)

bela chuvada em Lisboa pelas 9h, a meio da madrugada também choveu bem, agora tudo tranquilo céu muito nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2016 às 11:08)

StormRic disse:


> As descargas eléctricas mais significativas ao amanhecer de hoje, acordaram com certeza muita gente:
> 
> Montijo (Atalaia) *88 kAmp* às 6h13
> 
> ...



Offtopic: E esta, que vai fazer dois anos? 
Muito provavelmente vão passar muitos anos ate aparecer uma DEA com este poder.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2016 às 12:10)

Boas

Por volta das 6:30 fez trovoada por aqui mas nada de especial foi só 4 e morreu e não vi nenhum raio...

Acumulados desde as 00h 11,4mm e o mês já vai com 129,4mm


----------



## Lightning (12 Mai 2016 às 12:31)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> Trovoada!!! Em almada. Que relâmpago





StormRic disse:


> As descargas eléctricas mais significativas ao amanhecer de hoje, acordaram com certeza muita gente



Inclusivo eu  eram 5:20h da madrugada quando acordei ao som do primeiro trovão e levantei-me logo para tentar registar o que aí viesse. 

Como deixo sempre o tripé previamente montado quando sei que existem condições para alguma coisa, foi só ligar a máquina. Mas só ouvi 2 trovões... Depois acabou tudo.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2016 às 13:44)

Boas!
Choveu bem de manhã, mas estava à espera de trovoada. Já não espero grande coisa para hoje.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2016 às 14:07)

chove moderado em Lisboa  e o radar tem o eco mais fraco de todos azul clarinho


----------



## Templariu (12 Mai 2016 às 14:22)

chuva moderada e alguma trovoada em Tomar


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Mai 2016 às 14:25)

david 6 disse:


> chove moderado em Lisboa


Aqui no Marquês nada. Piso seco, céu azul e sol ao almoço.


----------



## criz0r (12 Mai 2016 às 14:44)

Boa tarde,início de manhã com muita chuva mas entretanto acalmou e não chove há algum tempo. Mantém-se o céu muito nublado por aqui.


----------



## Templariu (12 Mai 2016 às 15:03)

continua a trovejar na zona de Tomar, quanto à chuva, vai parando, vai chovendo..


----------



## Rachie (12 Mai 2016 às 18:17)

Vou "fugir" para sul. Até domingo vou reportar de Martim Longo - Alcoutim. Neste momento estou na A2 e este é o panorama para os lados da Marateca


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2016 às 18:22)

Por aqui começou a chover era cerca das 6 e meia da manhã, e ainda durante a tarde caiu uns aguaceiros fracos.
Agora vai reinando o sol, acompanhado de um céu bem escuro.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2016 às 18:49)

disseram me que caiu granizo em Coruche, tanta trovoada na zona de Coruche hoje e eu aqui em Lisboa


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2016 às 19:09)

david 6 disse:


> disseram me que caiu granizo em Coruche, tanta trovoada na zona de Coruche hoje e eu aqui em Lisboa



achei este video em Coruche, pelo que vejo é no parque de estacionamento na zona das escolas/piscinas/estádio do Coruchense


FONTE: página do face Meteoalerta


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2016 às 19:27)

Pressão nos 1013 hPa e a subir, vento fraco.

Mínima: *12,5ºC*
Máxima: *18,2ºC
*
Choveu durante o início da manhã, de salientar o aguaceiro das 12h15 sob a Amadora, no radar não parece grande coisa, mas posso dizer que fiquei completamente encharcado. 

*7,9 mm* acumulados 

Assim, o acumulado do mês fica nos *86,1 mm, *cerca de *153%* do acumulado normal, e ainda vamos no dia 12. Mas estes 153% não são nada comparados com os *500%-600%* de Faro. Vamos ter um mapa de anomalia de precipitação interessante para Maio, desta ver o Sul com as cores roxas, aliás, estes valores nem existem na escala, o máximo é <400.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2016 às 19:46)

Alguem sabe o valor da media mensal do Cabo Raso?
A estação leva quase 80 mm, impressionante, estamos a falar de uma zona muito muito seca.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2016 às 19:53)

minha irmã enviou me umas fotos desta tarde de Coruche, aqui vão duas:


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2016 às 20:13)

Avisto neste momento umas belas e gigantescas formações nebulosas sobre a serra de aire e candeeiros, é pena não possuir uma máquina fotográfica, para registar o momento.



Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2016 às 20:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Avisto neste momento umas belas e gigantescas formações nebulosas sobre a serra de aire e candeeiros, é pena não possuir uma máquina fotográfica, para registar o momento.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


Olá, boa noite. Tem sido assim o dia todo, com alguns raros aguaceiros, mas formações nebulosas impressionantes...


----------



## Rachie (12 Mai 2016 às 23:09)

Desculpem o off topic mas achei que iam gostar :-)

A trovoada na zona de Huelva  está tão alta que se consegue ver de Alcoutim. <br /><br />Vídeo de telemóvel com zoom máximo,  a qualidade não é muita. <br /><br />


----------



## fsl (12 Mai 2016 às 23:21)

Nova-Oeiras acumulou 92.8 mm entre 5 e 12 do corrente mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2016 às 23:24)

Um apanhado geral, os solos já choram, muita água.
Segundo pesquisei, a media do Cabo Raso ronda os 20mm, incrível.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2016 às 23:27)

encontrei mais fotos da zona de Coruche
a fonte é a página do facebook Meteoalerta, tem lá mais fotos se quiserem ir ver, mas como não sou o autor parece mal estar a pôr as fotos todas, vou só meter uma para exemplificar


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um apanhado geral.


É impressionante aqueles 127,8 mm em Galamares, ainda por cima só numa semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2016 às 23:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> É impressionante aqueles 127,8 mm em Galamares, ainda por cima só numa semana.


Verdade e estamos a falar de uma localidade junto à ribeira de Colares, zona baixa, cota 53 mts, ali perto tens cotas nos 300/400 mts, aí nem imagino o acumulado, talvez nos 160 mm na boa. Os parques da pena  devem estar incríveis...


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2016 às 00:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguem sabe o valor da media mensal do Cabo Raso?
> A estação leva quase 80 mm, impressionante, estamos a falar de uma zona muito muito seca.



Do Cabo Raso não tenho, mas tenho do Cabo da Roca. 38,7mm no período 71-00. Precipitação anual: 502,5mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2016 às 08:08)

AnDré disse:


> Do Cabo Raso não tenho, mas tenho do Cabo da Roca. 38,7mm no período 71-00. Precipitação anual: 502,5mm.



Obrigado na mesma, julgo que no Raso chova menos.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mai 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia hoje a manhã já está mais calma depois de dias a fio com chuva e trovoada..por Lisboa (Entrecampos) segue tudo calmo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e sem chuva.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Mai 2016 às 10:07)

Aqui no Marquês céu com nuvens mas vê-se algum azul por baixo do véu e o sol espreita (ou pelo menos tenta). O vento sopra mas fraco e a Auriol marca 14º.


EDIT: Pronto já está a chover outra vez! 

EDIT II: Começou a anoitecer aqui no Marquês. Está quase a começar o fds. Que prático!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2016 às 11:03)

Bom dia a todos. Esta noite, madrugada e manhã tem chovido muito em Fátima. Para terem uma ideia, entre as 4h30 e as 6h estava dentro da Basílica antiga, e mesmo com o orgão e o coro a cantar, podia-se ouvir perfeitamente a chuva a cair no exterior... ás 7h20 caiu outro aguaceiro forte e prolongado. A partir daí foi diminuindo a chuva em frequência e intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2016 às 11:49)

Aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2016 às 19:21)

Caíram 3 aguaceiros até moderados, curtos, mas é estranho nenhum estação ter acumulado...

Pressão chegou aos 1020 hPa
Vento fraco-moderado de NO

Máxima: *19,5ºC*
Mínima: *12,5ºC
*
Vamos ver se é hoje que deixo o casaco...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2016 às 21:04)

Por aqui de salientar períodos de aguaceiros moderados quase toda a manhã, durante a tarde o céu abriu um pouco.
Hoje deu nas notícias nas notícias o Ribatejo bem carregado de água por todo o lado.
O rio Almonda, na azinhaga já subiu mais de 2 metros, e já submergiu o passadiço em madeira que foi inaugurado à 15 dias.
Aqui fica um vídeo aéreo das cheias na azinhaga, captado por drone.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=996439943743769&id=853826581338440


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2016 às 23:23)

Boas

A precipitação de hoje foi alguns aguaceiros ao final da manhã que renderam 1,8mm...total do mês até agora e o mais certo é ser definitivo 131,2mm

Máxima do dia de 20,2ºC já foi quentinha a tarde.

Agora estão 14,1ºC


----------



## Candy (14 Mai 2016 às 02:46)

Tá tudo às secas não é?... pffff... tudo calado e tal...

E eu acabo de chegar a casa molhada até ao osso, só de ir buscar o carro p'ra porta de casa!!! 
Caiu um aguaceiro pesado agora mesmo! E ainda durou algum tempo!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2016 às 10:22)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui volta a chuva. Durante a noite cairam vários aguaceiros fortes...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2016 às 10:55)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2016 às 12:05)

pela Fajarda 17.5ºC céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2016 às 12:51)

Aqui mínima de 13,1ºC

Dia de céu encoberto mas sem precipitação, o primeiro dia em 9 dias seguidos de muita chuva e muito pouca trovoada...

Balanço final do ultimo super evento: *131,2mm* e meia dúzia de flashes e trovoes

Estão 17,8ºC, 72%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## criz0r (14 Mai 2016 às 13:06)

Bom dia, por aqui não chove mas está assim,












Portanto céu muito nublado a ameaçar a chuva.


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2016 às 14:37)

Dia típico de palha, não chove nem vai chover nada!

Sigo com 17,9ºC a máxima foi de 18,8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2016 às 15:19)

A tarde aqui segue parcialmente encoberta, o sol bem que tenta espreitar por entre as nuvens. 
Os terrenos vão aproveitando que não chove para libertarem o excesso de água.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2016 às 18:24)

Boa tarde,

15,5ºC
Dia cinzento.

Esta manhã perto de casa, nem parece que estamos em maio.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Mai 2016 às 20:01)

Ao final da manhã na Ericeira céu cinzento e vento. S. Lourenço com o rio cheio que até atravessou de uma ponta à outra. Agora desagua pelo meio da praia. Assim:











Ribeira de Ilhas com um meandro. Assim:


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2016 às 21:34)

minima: *9.8ºC*
maxima: *18.9ºC*
actual: *14.7ºC*

por aqui a ribeira está assim:






e o vale onde a ribeira passa tem muita água:







*criei tópico na natureza, rede hidrográfica da Fajarda, não fui ao sitio desejado porque não deu mesmo mas um dia hei de ir, mas dei uma volta e já deu para algo, digam o que acham * www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/rede-hidrografica-da-fajarda.8752/


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2016 às 12:12)

Boas

Mínima de 13,6ºC

Agora muito sol e tempo ameno 20,8ºC com vento nulo

Acabou o bom tempo


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2016 às 12:17)

Aqui pelo Ribatejo, este domingo segue ameno com 20.1°C.
As nuvens bem grandes ainda vão permanecendo no céu.
Mínima de14.1°C
A "vida" já retomou a alguns campos com o corte das ervas para enfardamento.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2016 às 13:05)

21,6ºC vai aquecendo.. a ver se o calor da semana da para fazer alguma caçada até ao interior


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mai 2016 às 15:21)

Esta manhã na Ponte com bastante vento e sol, quando descobria, a queimar, indo para a Costa dar uma corridinha de 45m.O tempo assim:


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2016 às 15:56)

Máxima de *23,4ºC*

Agora estão 22,9ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2016 às 19:59)

A máxima aqui chegou aos 24.5°C.
Ainda estão a esta hora 21.6°C.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mai 2016 às 01:15)

Máxima de* 21,8ºC*
Mínima de *13,1ºC*

Dia fresco, poucas horas de calor


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2016 às 09:44)

Boas,

Por aqui regressaram os dias ventosos.
*16,3ºC
*
Ontem de manhã na Peninha, com o habitual capacete,estavam *12,4ºC* e o vento soprava forte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

Dia de Primavera, máxima de *23,7ºC* e mínima de *13,1ºC, *continua a pausa na chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2016 às 21:02)

O dia aqui acordou com nevoeiro rente ao solo.
O dia foi bem ameno com a máxima quase a chegar aos 27°C

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2016 às 22:17)

Boa noite,

T.actual: *13,7ºC*
Vento moderado a forte, fortes rajadas.
Máxima: *18,8ºC
*
O capacete na serra tem feito parte da paisagem por estas bandas.


----------



## criz0r (17 Mai 2016 às 00:55)

Boa noite, dia quente pelo centro de Lisboa ontem apesar do vento que se fez sentir que aliviou um pouco a sensação térmica. De momento noite tranquila com um bonito halo lunar. 16,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2016 às 10:57)

Boas,

Grande nortada que vai por aqui, o interior aquece o litoral é que paga.
Na ultima meia hora/ uma hora o vento acelerou, o capacete ficou denso, cobriu uma boa parte dos cumes.
Aqui em Alcabideche, caixotes do lixo deitados, ou fora do sitio, pássaros a planar enfim muito vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2016 às 11:19)

Interessante, a temperatura  está a descer.
*15,3ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2016 às 11:42)

Ah, e tal, calor... Horrível!
Calor no país inteiro, Sintra está constantemente debaixo de um denso manto de nuvens. Ontem até nevoeiro havia à superfície.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2016 às 12:01)

Bom dia a todos. Névoa e tempo fresco por cá...


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 16:51)

Boa tarde

Sem muito para reportar hoje, além da típica nortada, vou pondo videos interessantes dos últimos dias.

*Ontem dia 16*, nuvens altas a produzirem halo solar e as condições propícias ao aparecimento de rastos de condensação (contrails):

*Sábado, 14*, ao fim da tarde e princípio da noite, notáveis bandas de estratocumulus:

Ambas as vistas na direcção sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2016 às 17:09)

A passagem por Carcavelos da célula de *quarta-feira dia 11*, que assolou a península de Setúbal, com destaque para Corroios:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2016.8734/page-77#post-558000

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2016.8734/page-76#post-557958




É melhor ver em acelerado 2x .


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2016 às 19:20)

Dia ventoso, várias rajadas acima dos 50 km/h

Máxima: *21,2ºC*
Mínima: *13,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2016 às 20:04)

O dia aqui foi marcado por temperaturas amenas e também por vento fraco, bem como alguma nebulosidade que fez questão de permanecer durante todo o dia.
A temperatura durante a noite ainda continua fresca.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2016 às 21:16)

Dia forte nortada, o que resultou numa máxima fresca, apenas *16,9ºC*
Neste momento: *13,3ºC* e vento forte.

Por volta das 12:15, caiu em Alcabideche uma tenue morrinha(mas estava sol!), resultado dos "fragmentos" de nuvens que saíam do capacete da serra a toda velocidade, posto isto, está visto que hoje a precipitação oculta na serra foi valente.
Isto não é novo, costuma acontecer em noites de verão de forte nortada, chega a parecer chuva, enfim micro clima espectacular da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2016 às 07:57)

Boas,
O vendaval soma e segue, e logo à tarde promete acelerar mais um bom bocado.
Está claramente bem mais vento que os modelos previam, ainda que isso não seja novidade para esta zona.


----------



## vamm (18 Mai 2016 às 10:52)

Geiras disse:


> Ah, e tal, calor... Horrível!
> Calor no país inteiro, Sintra está constantemente debaixo de um denso manto de nuvens. Ontem até nevoeiro havia à superfície.



Tenho de concordar 
No domingo fui passear até Sintra, ia muito triste porque estava super calor às 10h em Lisboa... mas quando lá cheguei, estava um capacete jeitoso com nevoeiro, um vento gelado... até dei graças a deus!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2016 às 12:05)

Ontem a estação do Raso registou uma rajada máxima de 53 km/h, já a estação do Pai do Vento,Alcabideche registou 66 km/h.
Em Alcabideche/ Cabreiro/ Janes/ Malveira da Serra o valor das rajadas foram certamente mais elevadas, na parte da manhã presenciei vento muito forte  no cabeço de Janes.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2016 às 12:28)

Boas

Mínima de 13,0ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco quase nulo e temperatura amena nos 21,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2016 às 16:50)

Nortada bastante forte, e ainda deve acelerar mais nas próximas horas.
Máxima: *17,8ºC
*
Já tinha saudades destes vendavais.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2016 às 18:01)

*São Domingos de Rana*, rajada máxima hoje de* 62,9 Km/h às 8h41*; ontem e hoje à tarde as rajadas tem-se mantido entre os 50 e os 60 Km/h, dentro das previsões do IPMA.

Temperaturas extremas de hoje aqui em Carcavelos: *14,0ºC* pelas 3h30 e *19,8ºC* pelas 17h30.

Ontem: 14,3ºC / 18,5ºC
Anteontem: 14,3ºC / 19,6ºC

Está a custar a recuperar a temperatura acima dos 20ºC, como tivemos no início do mês, devido à nortada.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mai 2016 às 18:14)

Boas!
A nortada tem estado bem violenta nestes últimos dias. Já há algum tempo que não sentia/via algo assim.
Sigo com *19,5°C*. As árvores já estão carregadinhas de folhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2016 às 18:21)

Forte nortada.






Talvez daqui a bocado vá ao alto da Atrozela tirar fotos ao capacete, nunca aqui partilhei a dita perspectiva sobre a serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2016 às 19:37)

Máxima de *22,4ºC* e mínima de *13ºC*, temperaturas de Maio permanecem.

Vento continua moderado de Norte, rajada de 56 km/h registada.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2016 às 19:39)

Máxima de 22,9ºC
Rajada máxima de 34km/h até ao momento!

Agora estão 19,0ºC e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2016 às 22:41)

Video feito por volta das 16:30, aqui em frente.
Futuramente farei mais vídeos deste género, sempre dá outra ideia do vento que sopra por aqui.
Até o poste de electricidade abana.


----------



## Geopower (18 Mai 2016 às 22:49)

boa noite, 
por Telheiras noite segue com vento moderado de Norte com rajadas. 15.6ºC.

Extremos do dia:
22.8ºC
13.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2016 às 00:29)

Vento moderado a forte a maior parte do dia, intensificação notória agora de noite. 13,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2016 às 11:21)

Boas,

Ontem a estação da serra de Sintra (por cima da Malveira da Serra), acumulou 0,2 mm, na Peninha a acumulação deve ter sido um pouco maior, talvez nos 0,5 mm.
(Capacete a produzir muita humidade, precipitação oculta)
Em termos de vento a estação do raso liderou a rede ipma nos dois parametros:

Vento médio(24 horas): *32,8 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *66,2 km/h*

Por cá a rajada foi certamente mais elevada.
A máxima foi de *17,0ºC*, enquanto por aqui tive *17,8ºC*, mostra bem o efeito da nortada por cá.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2016 às 12:50)

Boas

Mínima 13,7ºC~

Dia de céu limpo muito sol e vento fraco...

Estão neste momento 23,3ºC, 60%Hr, 1020,8hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2016 às 16:09)

Boa tarde

Nortada a aumentar num dia de céu limpo com bruma em terra e o habitual cordão de nuvens baixas no horizonte marítimo, a oeste de Cascais, mas que agora está praticamente dissipado.

Mínima de *14,9ºC* ao amanhecer e agora, finalmente, temperatura a ultrapassar os 20ºC, *21,8ºC* neste momento e a subir lentamente.

*68%*, alguma neblina difusa.

Rajadas em *S.Domingos de Rana* a atingirem os *56 m/h*, não tão ventoso como *ontem*, em que a rajada máxima chegou aos *70,3 Km/h* !

Edição: já passou a temperatura máxima, desceu nesta altura, efeito provável do aumento da nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2016 às 17:12)

Nortada intensa em Cascais, faço ideia em Alcabideche.
Entretanto na ultima actualizacao dos dados da rede IPMA, o Cabo Raso seguia nos *40 km/h.*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2016 às 17:55)

A beachcam do guincho está a levar uma tareia. 
https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-do-guincho-norte/


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2016 às 18:05)

Nortada com rajadas fortes espaçadas. O efeito nota-se no mar, mas apenas a algumas centenas de metros da costa.

Esta foto mostra como é importante para a praia de Carcavelos a existência da chamada Mata dos Ingleses, uma das últimas áreas florestadas de todo o litoral de Oeiras a Cascais, a última mesmo a chegar tão perto da costa. Corta o vento que de outro modo iria muito mais frequentemente afectar a praia e as actividades dos desportos de ondas que são emblemáticos de Carcavelos, o pólo mais importante do surf desta costa.

Veja-se a zona onde começa o efeito da nortada na água:






Devido ao plano de reordenamento da zona, está prevista a destruição de grande parte desta mata e a construção no seu lugar de numerosos edifícios que vão criar canais de vento de efeito ainda imprevisível. Aos protestos não só pela destruição de mais árvores e empobrecimento do coberto vegetal e habitats, degradação da qualidade do ar, aumento da poluição e ruído para os moradores locais, efeitos na drenagem das águas superficiais, junta-se o protesto de todos os utilizadores da praia, desportistas e escolas de surf pela perspectva de alteração das condições naturais que fazem de Carcavelos uma das mais famosas praias de desportos de ondas, do país e do mundo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2016 às 18:36)

O dia de ontem e o de hoje tem sido marcados pela nortada moderada.
De resto s tarde aqui segue quente com 27.1°C.
Mínima de 14.3°C


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2016 às 20:44)

Boas

Máxima de 25,8ºC
Mínima de 13,7ºC

Rajada máxima de 35km/h

Agora estão 19,9ºC

A ver se amanha chego aos 32ºC,  ainda bem que dura apenas 1 dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2016 às 20:53)

Máxima de *22,5ºC*
Mínima de *12,5ºC*

Nortada continua forte. Sempre que passo na estação de Queluz parece que vou voar, aquela zona deve ter uma rara corrente forte, provavelmente vinda de Monte Abraão, até tive de fazer força para andar... 

Rajada de *56 km/h*, pressão atingiu os *1024 hPa*

Amanhã será dia de Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2016 às 21:07)

Perspectiva do capacete  da serra ao chegar a Alcabideche.





Entretanto a nortada caiu muito, *15,9ºC.*


----------



## criz0r (19 Mai 2016 às 22:22)

Boa noite, o dia hoje foi quente mas com algum vento pela zona de Entrecampos, do edíficio onde trabalho todos os dias vejo o capacete na Serra de Sintra, é impressionante o micro clima daquela serra. Noite tranquila sem vento e céu limpo, amanhã avizinha-se um dia bastante quente a cheirar a verão para depois voltar a descer acentuadamente no Sábado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

O capacete foi-se devido ao enfraquecimento/desaparecimento da nortada, o vento de leste também assim o ajuda.
A temperatura vai nos *18,5ºC*.
Não espero grande máxima para aqui, agora no interior vai aquecer e bem, certamente que a máxima actual da rede IPMA deste ano *(32,9ºC*) vai ser batida.



8:59 Peninha:
Um interregno no vendaval e humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 10:26)

*22,9ºC*
Está a superar as minhas expectativas.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2016 às 12:16)

Boas

Mínima de 15,4ºC

Agora estão já  28,0ºC com vento nulo..um dia de Verão autentico


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 12:29)

*26,3ºC!*
Não esperava tanto calor, vento de leste é tramado.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2016 às 12:44)

O forno já está ligado, estão 29,7ºC a caminho do dia mais quente do ano. Não está ponta de vento o que agrava este bafo...


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2016 às 13:39)

Já está nova máxima do ano *31,8ºC
*
Agora estão 30,9ºC com vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mai 2016 às 14:26)

Por aqui, sigo com *26,9ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2016 às 15:24)

28ºC por aqui, tinha ido dar um passeio mas rapidamente me arrependi. Sensação de calor bem forte, em conjunto com a ilha de calor urbano. O vento esse é fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mai 2016 às 15:26)

*28,2ºC*, actual máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

O UV no nivel 9 também acentua a sensação de calor.
*28ºC *em Cascais neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 17:20)

Temperaturas às 16H.

Quatro estações acima dos 32ºC.

Valdonas,Tomar: 33,7ºC
Pegões: 32,9ºC
Barrosinha, Alcácer do Sal:  32,7ºC
Mora: 32,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2016 às 17:52)

Bem disse que hoje ia ser a bombar, máxima de *30,4ºC
*
É quase impossível andar nas ruas da Amadora, o clima é extremamente urbano e cheguei a registar 31ºC no bairro do Bosque (perto da antiga estação do IPMA). 

Só a nortada nos livra um pouco do calor, mesmo sendo fraca. Agora gostava de saber como é que algumas pessoas andavam de casaco a esta hora, não devem ter os mesmo mecanismos de homeostasia que eu...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 18:12)

Ao contrario de ontem, hoje é a vez de Portugal ter a máxima mais alta da P.Ibérica, não é fácil competir com a região da Andaluzia. 
Até ao momento máxima de *33,5ºC* em Cordoba, enquanto por cá temos Valdonas,Tomar com *33,9ºC* de máxima horária.


----------



## Geopower (20 Mai 2016 às 18:16)

por Telheiras, 28,7*C. Ar abafado. Vento fraco. Sem nortada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Mai 2016 às 18:24)

Acabei de chegar a Ericeira cheia de calor e de esperança  Pois que está nevoeiro serrado no mar é bastante friozinho  Parece que aterrei noutro planeta


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 18:27)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Acabei de chegar a Ericeira cheia de calor e de esperança  Pois que está nevoeiro serrado no mar é bastante friozinho  Parece que aterrei noutro planeta



Nem fazia ideia, fui espreitar o beachcam:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2016 às 18:34)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Acabei de chegar a Ericeira cheia de calor e de esperança  Pois que está nevoeiro serrado no mar é bastante friozinho  Parece que aterrei noutro planeta





jonas_87 disse:


> Nem fazia ideia, fui espreitar o beachcam:


Estão explicados os *15,7ºC *e os *94% HR *que o Cabo Raso tinha ás 16h


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 18:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Estão explicados os *15,7ºC *e os *94% HR *que o Cabo Raso tinha ás 16h



O Cabo Raso não está com nevoeiro, está com nortada moderada a forte.
No Guincho está assim:






A Ericeira e basicamente as praias a norte da Roca estão mergulhadas naquele barrão.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2016 às 18:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> O Cabo Raso não está com nevoeiro, está com nortada moderada a forte.
> No Guincho está assim:
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado, esqueci-me de ver os valores do vento, pelos vistos a nortada hoje está colada apenas à costa, o litoral de Lisboa para norte é de facto um mundo à parte do resto do país.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 19:16)

Muito interessante o nevoeiro já chegou a Galamares, a estação regista 16,8ºC.
Obrigado serra, cá deste lado é que está bom.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Boas!
Que dia...muito calor e vento nulo. A máxima chegou aos* 26,3°C.* O pólen das árvores começou a cair em massa por aqui. É daqueles momentos em que tenho medo que me entre um pelo nariz. 
Por enquanto sigo com *25,6°C* e o vento aumenta de intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2016 às 19:28)

Boa tarde

Mínima de 15,4ºC às 7h; máxima de *28,3ºC* às 18h30, valor notável para Carcavelos praia, muito invulgar em Maio.

Muito húmido durante a noite, *88%*, desceu até *48%* à hora da máxima térmica. Neblina espessa no horizonte, ocultava mesmo o Cabo Espichel. Céu azul pálido.

Pressão em descida lenta, oscilante, 1016,5 hPa.

*28,0ºC* ainda, neste momento.

Só agora se levantou um pouco de nortada, fraca que nem merecia o nome.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2016 às 19:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> O pólen das árvores começou a cair em massa por aqui. É daqueles momentos em que tenho medo que me entre um pelo nariz.



Off-topic: deixei de ter alergia sazonal. Descubram porquê


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2016 às 20:18)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic: deixei de ter alergia sazonal. Descubram porquê


Nem desconfio! 
Eu comecei a ter há poucos dias. Gastei tantos lenços que nem sei...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2016 às 20:25)

Boa noite a todos! Depois de um dia tórrido, estamos a ficar envolvidos em nevoeiro cerrado! A temperatura desceu a pique e agora está frio... isto é de doidos! Eu olho para a direcção de Fátima e ainda está limpo...


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2016 às 20:30)

*25,4ºC* e mesmo assim a humidade depois de uma ligeira subida desce agora e estabiliza nos *48%*. Nenhuma entrada marítima aqui, portanto.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mai 2016 às 20:42)

É este o actual cenário em Sintra.
Horrível.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2016 às 20:56)

Nortada agora já um pouco mais notória, algumas rajadas moderadas.

*23,9ºC 54%*

Cordão de nuvens baixas (estratos de nevoeiro) nota-se bem formado e mais próximo, ao largo de Cascais. Entratanto aparecem as primeiras nuvens altas bem longe a oeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2016 às 21:05)

Alguém ligou o botão do Inverno?  Visibilidade de 100 metros, quase nem vejo a CREL...

Cacém desceu para os 14,4ºC, também deve estar sob nevoeiro, o wunderground nem acredita neste valor pelo que tira a estação do mapa


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2016 às 21:16)

O nevoeiro parece concentrar-se todo a SW, talvez a ribeira do Jamor a fazer das suas, conjugada com Monte Abraão.

Pelas 20h50, aproveitando o máximo de luz possível:






De referir que estiveram 30ºC há menos de 3 horas...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 21:40)

Não tenho nevoeiro por aqui, mas vejo-o a pairar na serra.
Por volta das 20:20 fiz a viagem habitual Cascais-Alcabideche, a temperatura caiu 7ºC!
Estavam *23ºC *em Cascais e *16ºC* em Alcabideche, o vento passou de nulo para moderado a forte com rajadas.
Extemos térmicos: *14,6º*C / *28,5ºC.
*
Capacete às 20:45:






















PS: Instrumento artesanal  indicar o rumo do vento, desta feita, rumo E/NE, eram 12:20.
Apesar de estar muito danificado da nortada dos ultimos anos, dá um jeito tremendo para ver a direcção do vento, fica a 10 metros da minha janela, no quintal do vizinho.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2016 às 22:00)

Temperatura a descer depressa, humidade a subir, *19,4ºC* com *72%*.

Pressão quase estável, *1016,8 hPa*, ligeira subida pelo início da passagem da pequena crista de altas pressões antes da entrada do vale depressionário pouco marcado.



jonas_87 disse:


> Capacete às 20:45:



 que espectáculo!! A subsidência da crista anticiclónica ainda misturada com o resto da nortada e do capacete. Eu devia ter ido à serra...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 22:33)

StormRic disse:


> Temperatura a descer depressa, humidade a subir, *19,4ºC* com *72%*.
> 
> Pressão quase estável, *1016,8 hPa*, ligeira subida pelo início da passagem da pequena crista de altas pressões antes da entrada do vale depressionário pouco marcado.
> 
> ...



Tem sido uma sequencia interessante de dias com capacete, e hoje nem imaginava possivel formar-se, impressionante.
Por vezes penso que aquelas placas que estão espalhadas pela serra   que dizem qualquer coisa como " atenção/cuidado condições meteorológicas extremas" têm algum fundo de verdade, ainda que exagerada a mensagem. Anteontem, por exemplo,o capacete formou-se em apenas 1 hora, o vento certamente que duplicou de intensidade, a visibilidade fica logo reduzida, o piso fica húmido, molhado, a temperatura cai num ápice, mesmo no verão  isto acontece n de vezes, a mudança das condições atmosféricas é tão rápida, simplesmente notável para uma serra com pouca expressão em termos de altitude, mas com micro-clima único.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2016 às 22:40)

Máxima do ano *33,9ºC
*
Dia já extremamente quente... agora estão 17,6ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2016 às 22:51)

miguel disse:


> Máxima do ano *33,9ºC
> *
> Dia já extremamente quente... agora estão 17,6ºC



Grande quebra de temperatura. Aqui está precisamente a mesma temperatura, 17,6ºC.

79%
1017,2 hPa

Um luar quase cheio magnífico e a atmosfera mais transparente, Saturno, Marte e Júpiter com grande brilho. Alguns farrapos quase imóveis do que parecem ser nuvens médias ou altas.

Daqui a pouco tiro uma foto quando subirem mais.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2016 às 23:01)

já pela Fajarda, máxima de *34.3ºC *

actual de *17.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 23:02)

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir, às 21:00 estavam 15,8ºC, neste momento 19,1ºC.
Nota: O capacete da serra com a corrente de leste, simplesmente desapareceu.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir, às 21:00 estavam 15,8ºC, neste momento 19,1ºC.



 que estranho! Aqui continua a descer:* 17,3ºC, 80%,* 1017,5 hPa. Até parece uma inversão, dada a diferença de altitudes.

No mapa WU vê-se mesmo uma bolha fria nesta zona!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2016 às 00:47)

*15.9ºC*, andam umas nuvens a passear o que torna o céu bonito com este luar


----------



## criz0r (21 Mai 2016 às 01:23)

Boa noite, dia com um calor já desagradável para mim e praticamente sem vento. Tudo calmo por aqui sem vento e algumas nuvens tímidas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2016 às 03:48)

Ontem, cerca das 2h27:








Hoje, à meia-noite:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2016 às 11:22)

Na madrugada de ontem, o capacete rendeu mais 0,2 mm,  isto a uma altitude de 340 mts, a 490mts deve ter rendido mais.


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2016 às 11:44)

Boas

Mínima de 14,5ºC a madrugada foi de nevoeiro.

Agora céu muito nublado e tempo muito mais fresco que ontem, estão 18,5ºC, 83%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2016 às 12:09)

Depois de um dia quente como o de ontem, o dia de hoje acordou fresco e nublado. Muita humidade também pelo início da manhã que até trouxe água novamente às valas que já tinham secado, valas estas que drenam o excesso de água dos terrenos.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 14:30)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui o capacete continua desde o fim do dia de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2016 às 16:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na madrugada de ontem, o capacete rendeu mais 0,2 mm, isto a uma altitude de 340 mts, a 490mts deve ter rendido mais.



Essa estação vale ouro! Pela primeira vez podemos acompanhar, mesmo que marginalmente, o efeito do capacete na serra na manutenção da humidade e precipitação oculta (ou real mesmo). 

Aqui o céu já está toldado de nuvens altas e de estratos baixos, tudo muito difuso e com neblina.

Após uma mínima de *14,6ºC* pelas 6h e de uma máxima tímida de *19,4ºC* pouco depois das 14h, desceu a temperatura agora para *17,9ºC*, sensação de muito fresco com* 76%* (durante a noite subiu aos *88%*).

A pressão anda hesitante à volta dos *1016,5 hPa*. Esta primeira frente é só nebulosa, nada de precipitação, está embebida na própria crista anticiclónica. Mesmo a que se lhe segue, e chegará já pela madrugada, pouco se espera dela em termos de precipitação. Entretanto a próxima semana continua a ter grandes promessas, e até alguns exageros, típicos do GFS a mais de 120h, aguardemos


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 16:48)

Tempo bastante fechado e fresco...
Edit: Agora está a cacimbar com nevoeiro cerrado!


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2016 às 17:37)

Já abriu a nebulosidade revelando nuvens em todos os níveis.

Evolução do céu aqui até pouco antes das 16h, quando ainda estava a encobrir.


17,3ºC
79%
1016,8 hPa

O movimento geral das nuvens baixas e médias neste momento é de WNW.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2016 às 20:59)

StormRic disse:


> Essa estação vale ouro! Pela primeira vez podemos acompanhar, mesmo que marginalmente, o efeito do capacete na serra na manutenção da humidade e precipitação oculta (ou real mesmo).



Verdade, entretanto esta tarde,caia alguma morrinha:
Cota 415 mts.
Amanhã deve ser muito mais cerrado, dado que dão precipitação fraca.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2016 às 21:37)

Pós e pré-frontal, até às 18h53



Por essa altura a análise sinóptica posicionava assim as frentes:





Já há precipitação moderada no Minho, registada até às 20H, 2,7 mm em Monção; 1 a 4 mm até às 21h35 em estações WU. Litoral Centro ainda sem registo até às 21h35.

16,9ºC
81%
1017,2 hPa


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mai 2016 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> Ontem, cerca das 2h27:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belas fotos!!
Cenários mágicos, profundos e que me transmitem serenidade. Adoro o pormenor do luar a revelar a imensidão do mar


----------



## criz0r (21 Mai 2016 às 22:38)

Boa noite, esteve há cerca de 20m a pingar graças a uma nuvem que passou muito rapidamente por aqui. Céu muito nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mai 2016 às 01:47)

maxima de *28.1ºC*
minima de *13.4ºC*
actual de *14.7ºC*


para a "frente" não espero nada, no máximo uns chuviscos para a final da madrugada que nem dou por eles, se cairem


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2016 às 10:19)

Bom dia a todos. Esta noite acordámos com chuva forte ás 2h, estando a chover bem até ás 5h30. Parou de chover ás 6h. Não esperava tanto... ficou tudo ensopado e a estrada cheia de água. Agora está sol e um pouco de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2016 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,
17,8ºC

Muito sol, dia bem agradavel.
Vento moderado com rajadas.

@Yannick hoje já vi a tua estação, na tua zona estava vento, se a estação estivesse no telhado da vivenda certamente que registavas o dobro do vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mai 2016 às 13:53)

Boas!
Está um dia agradável, com *21,2°C* e vento fraco. A mínima desceu até os *16,4°C*.
Nascer do sol, às 06:14:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2016 às 14:03)

Às 12:45,  as escassos metros de casa ,com boa visão para sul.
Cota 122 mts.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2016 às 14:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Belas fotos!!
> Cenários mágicos, profundos e que me transmitem serenidade. Adoro o pormenor do luar a revelar a imensidão do mar



 obrigado! Sou um sortudo... com esta vista... 



Tiagolco disse:


> Nascer do sol, às 06:14:



 lindo!!

Pois a frente já cá não chegou, ficou tudo a norte de Sintra, mas em alguns locais do litoral sul e do interior ainda choveu fraco. Bons acumulados sim, no Minho!

Ontem o pré-frontal ao crepúsculo:

Hoje, uma bela manhã azul com vento fraco ou moderado de norte:

A frente terá passado aqui por volta das 7h:





Precisamente quando a temperatura foi mínima, *15,3ºC*.
Humidade máxima *92%* por volta das 4h.

Entretanto a temperatura rapidamente recuperou para valores acima dos 20º,* 20,7ºC* agora, e a humidade desceu bastante até aos *50%*.

Desde as 3h30 que a pressão já vinha a subir desde os *1017,5 hPa*, antes mesmo da passagem da frente, indicando que esta teria pouca actividade ou mesmo seca.

*1022,9 hPa* às 12:00 utc, a crista anticiclónica restabeleceu-se rapidamente e formará um núcleo de altas pressões que se deslocará para o norte da península, abrindo assim caminho a nova depressão a partir de terça-feira de manhã.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2016 às 15:54)

Às 13h (12:00 utc) a análise mostra o início da formação do pequeno centro de altas pressões, mas a pressão não tem subido mais por aqui, provavelmente devido ao aquecimento do interior.





*1022,6 hPa neste momento*

*21,3ºC* com algum vento de norte, às vezes moderado.

Céu com cirrus e azul esbranquiçado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2016 às 16:23)

A tarde aqui segue amena com 25.5°C, e ao sabor da nortada moderada.
Mínima de 15°C

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Mai 2016 às 20:01)

Boa tarde,
O nevoeiro de 6ª Feira estava verdadeiramente cerrado a partir de S. Lourenço. No Sábado melhorou e o final do dia, apesar dos borrifos, ficou bem agradável. Hoje, céu azul com nuvens altas mas nortada sempre a soprar e de vez em quando umas rajadas de fazer voar o chapéu. De regresso a Lisboa a percebi-me que na 5ª Feira é feriado  Necessito tanto de sol, pouco vento e ondas amigas do utilizador, que até tenho medo de ver as previsões.
Ontem cerca das 20h30m no clube naval da Assenta, assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2016 às 20:18)

Esta manhã, Guincho como pano de fundo, a nortada era moderada, o que para a zona em questão não tem qualquer expressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2016 às 21:30)

Perspectiva-se uma mínima fria na próxima madrugada, neste momento sigo já nos *13,5ºC*.
O ECMWF mete minima de *10,5/11ºC*, valor baixo para  finais de maio, o mesmo modelo esquece-se por vezes do factor vento, vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mai 2016 às 23:50)

Boas!
Já sigo com *14,3°C* e o vento está fraco com algumas rajadas mais fortes.
Aí vem a depressão que nos vai afetar nos próximos dias:


----------



## criz0r (22 Mai 2016 às 23:56)

Boa noite, o dia hoje foi quente por Almada mas também com algum vento. De momento segue uma noite tranquila com céu limpo e vento fraco. 14,7ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2016 às 08:29)

Minima fria, a temperatura caiu aos *9,6ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2016 às 08:35)

Bom dia...
Apenas de salientar a ausencia de vento nesta terra nesta manha... é raro!


----------



## Topê (23 Mai 2016 às 12:54)

Nota-se que a temperatura já não vai subir muito durante o dia de hoje, duvido que as previsões acima dos 25º graus aqui para Lisboa se confirmem, a esta hora estão a rondar os 20º graus, duvido que suba 6º graus em 2 horas até porque já se nota o ar mais fresco e aumento da nebulosidade


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2016 às 13:17)

Aqui a mínima foi fria de 11,8ºC

Agora estão tempo já bem morno com 25,1ºC, 38%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2016 às 14:01)

Boas!
Por aqui a temperatura não desceu como esperava. A mínima ficou nos *14,4°C*. É muito estranho. Nenhuma estação aqui à volta desceu dos 13°C. Parece que o frio ficou bloqueado e não progrediu para o interior. 
Por agora sigo com *23,5°C*.


----------



## Topê (23 Mai 2016 às 15:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui a temperatura não desceu como esperava. A mínima ficou nos *14,4°C*. É muito estranho. Nenhuma estação aqui à volta desceu dos 13°C. Parece que o frio ficou bloqueado e não progrediu para o interior.
> Por agora sigo com *23,5°C*.



As mínimas em Setúbal comparativamente com a parte Oeste de Lisboa até á linha de Cascais, são da noite para o dia.
Já sai de Setúbal com mínimas negativas, que é relativamente comum de se atingirem em Setúbal e chegar a Oeiras/Cacais/Belem com mínimas de 10º graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2016 às 15:57)

Topê disse:


> As mínimas em Setúbal comparativamente com a parte Oeste de Lisboa até á linha de Cascais, são da noite para o dia.
> Já sai de Setúbal com mínimas negativas, que é relativamente comum de se atingirem em Setúbal e chegar a Oeiras/Cacais/Belem com mínimas de 10º graus.


Normalmente as minhas mínimas são parecidas com as de alguns membros do fórum. Hoje houve uma diferença de 3°C a 5°C. Nunca tinha acontecido antes.


----------



## Topê (23 Mai 2016 às 16:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Normalmente as minhas mínimas são parecidas com as de alguns membros do fórum. Hoje houve uma diferença de 3°C a 5°C. Nunca tinha acontecido antes.



Em Oeiras? ok não sabia que arrefecia assim tanto nessa zona, pensei que fosse mais ameno. 
Em Setubal arrefece bem, devido ao maior arrefecimento nocturno e exposição á lestada, nos arredores ainda mais.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2016 às 17:50)

Boa tarde

Nuvens altas, alguns fenómenos ópticos de irisação (nuvens finas), é a característica dominante do céu ontem e hoje.

Ontem, a meio da tarde:

anoitecer:

A máxima ontem foi* 21,4ºC* às 15h30; humidade desceu aos *45%* pelas 18h20.

Hoje a mínima desceu aos* 11,9ºC* com humidade máxima simultânea de *75%* pelas 6h30.

Temperatura máxima presente semelhante a ontem, *21,3ºC*.

Ao início da tarde:

Repare-se na rotação do vento em altitude, de ontem para hoje, do quadrante Oeste para Sudoeste.

Análise de superfície hoje à hora de início do vídeo acima:





Não há muito a esperar de precipitação para o litoral centro durante a semana, apenas lá para o fim de semana, segundo a última saída do GFS.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2016 às 18:09)

Topê disse:


> Nota-se que a temperatura já não vai subir muito durante o dia de hoje, duvido que as previsões acima dos 25º graus aqui para Lisboa se confirmem, a esta hora estão a rondar os 20º graus, duvido que suba 6º graus em 2 horas até porque já se nota o ar mais fresco e aumento da nebulosidade



24,5ºC no Geofísico às 15h UTC. Deve ter ido aos 25ºC.


----------



## Topê (23 Mai 2016 às 18:38)

AnDré disse:


> 24,5ºC no Geofísico às 15h UTC. Deve ter ido aos 25ºC.



Sem duvida aqueceu bem, de manha parecia que não iria aquecer tanto.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2016 às 19:40)

Máxima *22,0ºC* às 18h20

Pressão a descer lentamente à razão de 0,5 hPa/h, *1017,5 hPa* nesta altura.


Nuvens de oeste a sudoeste a progredirem rapidamente para Leste, depois de o céu ter ficado quase limpo.


----------



## Dav (23 Mai 2016 às 19:44)

StormRic disse:


> Máxima *22,0ºC* às 18h20
> 
> Pressão a descer lentamente à razão de 0,5 hPa/h, *1017,5 hPa* nesta altura.
> 
> ...


StormRic, se me permites tu devias pertencer ao Staff


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2016 às 20:08)

Topê disse:


> A
> *Já sai de Setúbal com mínimas negativas, que é relativamente comum de se atingirem em Setúbal* e chegar a Oeiras/Cacais/Belem com mínimas de 10º graus.



 Fora da cidade é fácil, dentro da cidade é muito raro mínimas negativas


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mai 2016 às 20:09)

Máxima de* 24,8ºC* e mínima de* 10,8ºC*

Pressão desce rapidamente, começou nos* 1023 hPa* e já vai nos *1017,8* hPa, estática.

Vento fraco. 

As ribeiras do Jamor e de Carenque continuam no leito normal, já não chove há 10 dias. Imagino que os aquíferos da serra da Carregueira estejam mais que cheios, os patos agradecem


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2016 às 20:09)

Máxima de hoje 25,9ºC dia bem agradável! 

Agora estão 20,7ºC com vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2016 às 20:49)

Dav disse:


> StormRic, se me permites tu devias pertencer ao Staff


Nem mais!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2016 às 20:54)

Boa noite!
A máxima chegou aos *24,0°C*. Por enquanto estão *21,0°C*. Cirrus vão chegando de sudoeste.


----------



## Topê (23 Mai 2016 às 21:18)

miguel disse:


> Fora da cidade é fácil, dentro da cidade é muito raro mínimas negativas



Frequentei o Instituto de formação profissional de Setubal.
E Setubal a nivel de frio é  incomparavelmente mais fria a nivel das minimas que Lisboa.
Na estação de comboios as 7h da manha as temperaturas de 0 graus era frequente, via algo que nunca vi em Lisboa ou em Sintra geada no chão, poças de agua congeladas, vento gelido.
A nivel de frio Setubal impressionou-me bastante uma diferença do dia para a noite com Lisboa e com temperaturas incrivelmente baixas, acho que na margem norte só já em Torres ou Leiria é que se consegue minimas como em Setubal. O que se aplica ao frio aplica se ao calor.
Esta foi a percepção que tive nos dois anos que frequentei diariamente a cidade.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2016 às 23:26)

Dav disse:


> StormRic, se me permites tu devias pertencer ao Staff





Tiagolco disse:


> Nem mais!



Na, na, na... não dêem ideias dessas , o meu perfil é completamente desadequado a uma função dessas. 
Mas obrigado pela consideração...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

StormRic disse:


> Na, na, na... não dêem ideias dessas , o meu perfil é completamente desadequado a uma função dessas.
> Mas obrigado pela consideração...


O trabalho e paciência que tens é de louvar. Darias um bom administrador. Continua!


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2016 às 23:55)

A estação daqui está off-line, mas as temperaturas à volta variam entre os 16º e os 18ºC.

Entrada rápida de nuvens altas ao poente, pouco espessas, restos de uma frente dissipada:


às 19h a análise mostrava a frente quente em aproximação e que também mistura já as suas nuvens altas com a dissipada:






Nas imagens de satélite há uma hora atrás, todo o conjunto tem um aspecto de fraca actividade nas latitudes que atingirão o centro e sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2016 às 07:59)

Boas,

Ténue morrinha por Cascais.
A temperatura está no *16ºC*


----------



## Geopower (24 Mai 2016 às 08:41)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Chuva fraca. Vento fraco. 17,2*C. Observando o radar precipitação não é visivel.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia.

Começou a chuviscar à cerca de 1 hora, e apesar de ser só chuvisco, já deu para apanhar a 1ª molha do dia


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2016 às 08:47)

Bom dia a todos. Morrinha muito fraca por cá... 
Edit: Já chuvisca certinho e mais forte...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mai 2016 às 09:14)

Bom dia!

Por Cascais dia típico de frente quente, chuva molha tolos por vezes mais intensa, vento em calma.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Mai 2016 às 09:26)

Bela manhã de S. Bata-Chapas. Céu cinzento, chuviscos, algum vento e 16º


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2016 às 09:42)

Bom dia, aqui por Lisboa continua a chuva fraca e persistente, certo é que já está tudo molhado mesmo não sendo forte. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2016 às 13:49)

AnDré disse:


> 24,5ºC no Geofísico às 15h UTC. Deve ter ido aos 25ºC.



Foi aos *25,8ºC*.
_____________

Entretanto ontem registaram-se minimas muito baixas, veja-se o exemplo do Cabo Raso, *8,9ºC*
A inversão da Praia da Rainha, Almada fez a temperatura cair aos *5,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2016 às 17:12)

Chuviscos entre as 8h e as 9h, quase nada acumulado aqui, estação local está desligada, mas outras estações na zona registaram:

0,5 mm Nova Oeiras
0,5 mm Parede
0,3 mm Santo Amaro
0,5 mm Parque São Domingos
*1,0 mm* São Domingos de Rana

A frente fria terá passado por volta das 9h (8 utc) e às 13h já tinha progredido mais para o interior, para lá do estuário do Tejo:





Pós-frontal entre as 12h e as 14h30, permanecem nuvens altas que permitem formar um halo visível por entre as nuvens baixas difusas, cumulus humilis e mediocris:

Temperaturas há momentos na zona variavam entre os *18,0ºC* de Santo Amaro e os *20,1ºC* de Parede.

Nas estações IPMA temos entre as 8h e 11h, à volta da foz do Tejo:

Cabo Raso: 0 mm
Praia da Rainha: 0,2 mm
Barreiro: 0,6 mm
Lavradio: 0,5 mm
Tapada da Ajuda: 0,4 mm
Geofísico: *1,5 mm* e foi-se...
Gago Coutinho: 1,2 mm


----------



## Rachie (24 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

Uma pequena contribuição agora mesmo


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2016 às 20:14)

A manhã por aqui ficou marcada pelos aguaceiros fracos. De tarde o céu permaneceu nublado.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2016 às 20:29)

Máxima de *19,9ºC *
Mínima de *15,4ºC*
Acumulado: *1 mm** 
*
Chuviscos/chuva molha parvos deve permanecer ao longo da semana muito esporadicamente. Típico de Maio.
Temperaturas máximas estão apenas 0,5 - 1ºC abaixo da média. 

Ouço muita gente a queixar-se de que "o calor este ano está a chegar tarde". A população já se estava a habituar às anomalias positivas dos meses de Maio dos anos passados que já começavam a considerar normal. Calor a sério só em Junho, em que as médias disparam mais de 3ºC em relação a Maio. Aí sim podem ter os tão desejados 30ºC. Sim, as temperaturas andam ligeiramente abaixo da média, ainda bem. Que assim permaneçam para colmatar as anomalias dos outros anos.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2016 às 22:04)

Halo solar persistente devido à camada de cirrostratus e cirrocumulus durante a tarde de hoje:


Temperaturas aqui à volta entre os 15,4ºC de São Domingos de Rana e os 19,1ºC de Parede.

Análise às 19h mostra uma situação mais estável até chegar a influência da depressão que em enchimento ficará quase imobilizada nos próximos dois dias, em frente à costa ocidental, mas a uma distância suficiente para influenciar pouco em termos de instabilidade e precipitação. Só quando na sexta à tarde iniciar um movimento para nordeste trará uma condições mais propícias, durante o dia de Sábado principalmente. Esta é uma leitura possível da previsão do GFS.






Entardecer trouxe alguns cumulus mediocris, sem precipitação:

Bem ilustrados nestas fotos!


Rachie disse:


> Uma pequena contribuição agora mesmo


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2016 às 22:16)

Boas

Manhã de chuviscos até meio da manhã, acumulados 0,2mm

Mínima de 14,6ºC
Máxima de 21,4ºC

Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora estão 15,7ºC


----------



## criz0r (25 Mai 2016 às 00:13)

Boa noite, ontem dia "Invernal" de manhã com chuva fraca e tempo fresco e tarde com céu nublado com algumas boas abertas. Portanto o mês de Maio vai seguindo atípico com os caudais dos rios e ribeiras bem acima da média, vamos aguardar os próximos dias e o fim de semana para ver se há surpresas. 
Tudo calmo por aqui com céu pouco nublado e 15,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2016 às 00:41)

Boa chuvada agora em Odivelas!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2016 às 01:42)

AnDré disse:


> Boa chuvada agora em Odivelas!



Bastante inesperada, mas o eco de radar ainda chegou ao verde. Aqui não choveu.

O anoitecer foi assim:

Aquela larga faixa de nuvens altas tem vindo a derivar para Leste à medida que flui para nor-nordeste.
Há pouco estava assim:





Sob essa faixa desenvolvem-se algumas células com pouca extensão vertical e de curta duração, mas que têm produzido esporadicamente aguaceiros, em movimento de WSW para ENE.

Nesta altura uma célula até atingiu eco amarelo a sul da Arrábida.

Duas imagens do dia 24:

Às 15h25, neblina espessa a diminuir a visibilidade na direcção da Caparica (SE):





Depois do poente, 21h01, eram visíveis no horizonte a WNW cumulus mediocris relacionados com os aguaceiros da noite:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2016 às 10:23)

Boas,

*18,0ºC* e vento de sul.
Ontem acumulou *0,3 mm*.

Vamos lá ver se Sábado surge de facto trovoada, pelo menos modelos e sites continuam apontar para esse cenário.


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2016 às 10:29)

Os modelos valem mesmo o que valem, nenhum modelo previa a chuvada que acabou de acontecer aqui a pouco... o rain rate fala por si só, 128,0mm/h e acumulados 5,4mm assim do nada


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2016 às 10:31)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos valem mesmo o que valem, nenhum modelo previa a chuvada que acabou de acontecer aqui a pouco... o rain rate fala por si só, 128,0mm/h e acumulados 5,4mm assim do nada


Bom dia! Boa! Pois está uma célula co eco amarelo-laranja mesmo sobre Setúbal!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2016 às 19:18)

Boa tarde

Mais uma ondulação da frente fria de fraca actividade, meio embebida na crista anticiclónica. Deu alguns aguaceiros dispersos, nada aqui para a zona, mas o destaque vai para os *5,0 mm* da IPMA de Setúbal e os *10,4 mm* de Setúbal, Nova Azeda. Outros valores pela península de Setúbal entre 1 e os *8,4 mm *de Charneca da Caparica.

A análise das 13h mostra a frente posicionada desde o litoral a sul de Setúbal até Trás-os Montes.





Os vídeos daqui, desde essa altura até agora, continuam a mostrar um fluxo de SSW de nuvens em geral altas:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2016 às 20:36)

Perspectivas de um belo pôr-do-sol, especialmente o crepúsculo. O céu a oeste está bastante aberto até ao horizonte, possibilidade de o sol iluminar as nuvens altas após o poente.

20h33 Sul





20h33 WSW


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2016 às 21:34)

Dia marcado pelo forte aguaceiro a meio da manhã, rendeu 5,4mm e um rate máximo de 128,0mm/h

Máxima de 20,3ºC
Mínima 14,8ºC
A rajada máxima foi de 32k/h 

Agora estão 16,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2016 às 22:40)

A estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche voltou ao activo, fui consultar o historico, principalmente daqueles dias de vento da semana passada.
Dia 17: rajada máxima de *65 km/h * (cabo raso 53 km/h)
Dia 18: rajada maxima de *82 km/h*, ( cabo raso 66 km/h)
Dia 19: rajada máxima de *75,6 km/h *(cabo raso 63 km/h)

A estação está  78 metros de altitude, se por acaso tivesse uma no meu telhado a cota seria 138 mts, e numa zona mais exposta e ventosa, faço ideia...
Como é normal, nenhuma estação bate a do Pai do Vento, pena a perda constante de sinal.

Não fosse esta zona, uma região com uma história muito rica em termos de moinhos, no sec XI fez-se a primeira referência dos moinhos de vento na Europa, mais precisamente em Alcabideche, por intermédio do poeta arabe residente em Alcabideche, Ibn Mucana.
__________


Sigo com 15,1ºC, estaveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2016 às 23:17)

Fotos do passado domingo (22-05-2016)
Autor: Licinio Peixe

Excelentes caudais!

Rio Mourão, Anços, Sintra






Rio Lizandro,Cheleiros,Mafra


----------



## Geopower (26 Mai 2016 às 08:45)

bom dia! Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco. 17,4*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2016 às 10:14)

Boas,

Minima bastante fresca: *11,6ºC*
No ano passado cheguei a ter 2 mínimas tropicais no mês de maio.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2016 às 15:56)

*19,2ºC* e vento moderado a forte de sul.
Sábado espero fazer alguns registos no 2º local de seguimento, embora esteja  sempre mentalizado que pode ser fiasco,vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2016 às 18:40)

Boa tarde

Ontem o poente desmaiou antes de colorir, afinal havia nebulosidade ao longe:

Hoje de manhã, inesperado e belo amanhecer trazido pelo vento de sul moderado:


----------



## Geopower (26 Mai 2016 às 18:50)

boa tarde. Céu limpo .Vento moderado de NW. 19,8*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2016 às 19:00)

O estofex está agressivo! 
18,9 graus e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2016 às 19:57)

Boa mistela de nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2016 às 21:49)

Continuamos sob uma crista anticiclónica que separa a depressão atlântica da depressão vagamente cavada sobre a península.
A depressão atlântica vai enchendo lentamente e iniciará o movimento para nordeste amanhã:








Ao poente apareceu novamente a faixa de nuvens altas associada ao _jet_, bem identificado no nível dos 300 hPa:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2016 às 22:35)

*16,3ºC* estáveis.
A situação de sábado continua interessante, veja-se a ultima saída do AROME,está visto que vão existir sítios que vão terminar o mês com acumulados (ainda mais) impressionantes, basta as células da madrugada/ inicio da manhã de sábado passarem por lá.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mai 2016 às 23:04)

Mínima: *13,1ºC*
Máxima: *20,1ºC*

Agora estão *16,4ºC* estáveis, com vento quase nulo de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2016 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,
18,2ºC
Vento moderado.

Será que vamos ter uma madrugada à antiga? 
Máquinas carregadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2016 às 13:54)

Eco vermelho sobre a Figueira da Foz...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2016 às 14:43)

Está a ficar muito vento aqui...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2016 às 15:47)

Por aqui já chove...


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 15:50)

Boa tarde

Na expectativa para logo à noite e madrugada, a última hipótese de haver uma trovoada nos tempos mais próximos.

Há pouco, com vento moderado de sul, estava assim o céu para Sueste, Arrábida:

15h40 (14:40 utc) SE





15h42 SE


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

A tarde segue tranquila.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2016 às 16:39)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Na expectativa para logo à noite e madrugada, a última hipótese de haver uma trovoada nos tempos mais próximos.



E nós na expectativa de ver grandes fotos da tua parte. 
Belo maio este.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2016 às 16:55)

Algumas células nascem entre Torres Vedras e Caldas da Rainha, depois seguem caminho em direcção a norte.


----------



## TekClub (27 Mai 2016 às 16:56)

Por aqui já choveu e fez trovoada...


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 17:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algumas células nascem entre Torres Vedras e Caldas da Rainha, depois seguem caminho em direcção a norte.





TekClub disse:


> Por aqui já choveu e fez trovoada...



A linha mantém-se estacionária mas as células fluem rapidamente ao longo dela.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mai 2016 às 17:19)

Boas!
Por aqui os dias têm sido marcados pela presença constante de vento e pólen!! Não tenho tido tempo para relatar mas também não há muito a dizer.
Só para terem uma noção da quantidade de pólen em algumas zonas arborizadas:












Estão *21,9°C*.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2016 às 17:51)

já pela Fajarda a máxima da semana de 28.9ºC e a minima de 7.9ºC curiosamente no mesmo dia, deixo o gráfico desta semana de temperatura (desde o dia 23)
actual 24.2ºC






amanhã veremos o que dia nos reserva, rezar por trovoada


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 18:13)

Time-lapses de hoje:

Amanhecer:

Manhã:

Início da tarde e o frenesim dos kitesurfers, do lado poente da praia:


Neste momento começam a aproximar-se, de SSW, células, mas ainda muito longe. Neblina e cumulus mediocris. Um cumulus congestus sobre a Arrábida:

17h51 ESE





A análise das 13h nada mostra sobre terra quanto a linhas de instabilidade formadas, no entanto já ocorreu trovoada desde Coimbra até ao Minho:





Aí está a primeira célula digna desse nome, a Sul-SSW:





18h09 (17:09 utc) SSW:





Notar:
Vento de SSE nas bandeiras; bandeira amarela na praia; ligeiramente picado o mar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 18:25)

Está a ficar interessante a celulazinha, esperemos que se aguente até cá:






SSW 18h20 (17:20 utc)





Video acelerado 32x (3m45s em 7 s )


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2016 às 19:02)

Mínima de *15,5ºC*
Máxima de *19,2ºC*

Aproveitem bem os últimos dias de tempo ameno!


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 19:11)

Coimbra (Bencanta): 4,9+0,9+0,1=*5,9 mm*


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

Célula forte em Leiria! Outra em Soure, linha a caminho de Coimbra.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

Aparentemente aquela celula a SO, vai entrar por aqui, está é a perder força, mas tambem de um momento para outro pode se reactivar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 19:17)

Céu a ficar interessante aqui, com a aproximação das células de Sul a Sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Célula de Cascais:

19h22 SW






19h23 WSW





Aspecto algo desconjuntado...

Antes, e para SSW o céu estava assim, a célula a dirigir-se para a Caparica não tem grande aspecto:

19h08 SSW


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 19:35)

19h32 SSW





19h32 SSE





19h32  Oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2016 às 19:37)

Chove fraco.
Segundo o ECMWF, conveccao a serio, só mesmo lá para 3h da madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 19:43)

Oeste 19h38






SW 19h38





Sul 19h38


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2016 às 19:47)

StormRic disse:


> A análise das 13h nada mostra sobre terra quanto a linhas de instabilidade formadas, no entanto já ocorreu trovoada desde Coimbra até ao Minho.



Aparece na carta T + 24 das 26-05-2016_18h00


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 20:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Aparece na carta T + 24 das 26-05-2016_18h00



  a configuração presente parece colocá-la mais para o litoral, na zona centro. A frente em aproximação estará mais debilitada, é representada na análise das 12h como oclusa e mais próxima da costa.

Nesta altura o céu ficou liberto de todas as células que eram de fraca actvidade.
Restam cumulus humilis e fractocumulus, muita neblina.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2016 às 20:15)

escuro para W/SW, aguaceiros a passar ao lado na zona de Benavente/Salvaterra


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mai 2016 às 20:16)

Que saudades que eu tinha da chuva. 
Chove moderado.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2016 às 20:28)

para W:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2016 às 20:41)

Aguaceiro moderado e repentino por aqui, 17,3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2016 às 21:34)

O dia de hoje foi marcado por muita nebulosidade, e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 21:53)

Muito menos actividade por aqui do que o previsto. Ainda não caíu um único pingo de chuva.

Fica por enquanto a passagem rápida das células da tarde, estiradas e desmanteladas pelos ventos de velocidade diferente em vários níveis:


e a análise das 19h (18:00utc) que não mostra evolução significativa desde a anterior, das 13h.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 00:31)

A margem sul já está a ser afetada por células interessantes:




Alguém a reportar?


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Mai 2016 às 00:38)

Aqui pela Aroeira chuva moderada a forte 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00AD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 00:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alguém a reportar?



*1,8 mm* em Santana (Sesimbra) 

Não vejo daqui, as células têm pouca extensão vertical.

Já agora, a noite tinha começado assim:


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2016 às 00:54)

Chove com muita intensidade no Montijo.


----------



## criz0r (28 Mai 2016 às 00:55)

Boa noite, aguaceiro forte que acabou de passar por aqui.. já deu para regar as minhas mini culturas  .


----------



## Rachie (28 Mai 2016 às 00:58)

Já chove por Cacilhas, por vezes intensa mas a malta não arreda da esplanada


----------



## criz0r (28 Mai 2016 às 00:59)

Novo episódio de chuva forte neste momento, se já tinha começado mal hoje lá vai o resto do dia do Rock in Rio á vida..


----------



## Rachie (28 Mai 2016 às 01:01)

Pouco intensa, já choveu mais


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 01:08)

criz0r disse:


> Novo episódio de chuva forte neste momento, se já tinha começado mal hoje lá vai o resto do dia do Rock in Rio á vida..


Off-topic: Para não falar do concerto dos Korn...


----------



## criz0r (28 Mai 2016 às 01:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Para não falar do concerto dos Korn...



De entre o único dia que ainda se podia ver qualquer coisa de jeito neste pseudo festival a única coisa interessante que vi neste inicio de madrugada foram mesmo estes dois aguaceiros fortes..


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 01:24)

*4,3 mm* em Santana, Sesimbra
*3,8 mm* em Azeitão
*3,3 mm* em Corroios
1,8 mm Mata dos Medos
1,5 mm Moita

tudo depois da meia-noite


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2016 às 02:10)

resumo da noite: molha 
fui para a FiCor (feira internacional da cortiça) em Coruche, havia um desfile que acabava às 00h por volta das 23.45h acabou, começou a chover bem fugiu tudo  e depois quando era 1h e algo volta a chover com força na altura do DJ foge tudo de novo  e à pouco quando abalei de lá grande chuvada que estava aquilo era só lençóis de água pelas ruas de Coruche , os carros todos muito devagarinho tal a intensidade da chuva 
e neste momento pela Fajarda, chuva forte


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2016 às 02:24)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo *17,3ºC*
Vento moderado
Tudo tranquilo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 02:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tudo tranquilo.



Já lá vem a "tranquilidade" a correr... 

Célula com extensa bigorna:










17,9ºC
*89%* (!!)
1015,5 hPa


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 02:46)

A célula já se manifestou eletricamente:






Não há observação visual, ainda muito longe e muita nebulosidade baixa em frente.

A bigorna expande-se:


----------



## JTavares (28 Mai 2016 às 02:48)

Hoje sábado haverá condições para trovoada de jeito?


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 02:58)

Mais a norte está a crepitar bem:





Os traços verdes ligam o local da descarga às estações de detecção.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 03:02)

JTavares disse:


> Hoje sábado haverá condições para trovoada de jeito?



Pelo menos está prevista.
Boas condições de CAPE a aumentarem durante a manhã e a perdurarem durante a tarde na zona setentrional da região centro e na região norte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 03:03)

StormRic disse:


> Mais a norte está a crepitar bem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belo bicho que está a causar essas descargas. Vai me fazer ficar acordado toda a noite.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 03:05)

Célula a sudoeste de Cascais continua a desenvolver uma majestosa bigorna:







Começou a chover pingas grossas aqui em Carcavelos, vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 03:16)

A célula propaga-se com novas torres mas não tem actividade eléctrica:







Chove moderado com pingos grossos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 03:21)

Vento a aumentar, rajadas fortes.

Esta célula perdeu intensidade. Outras desenvolvem-se mais a sudoeste, com actividade eléctrica:


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2016 às 03:28)

Alguma chuva esporádica na zona de Santos pelas 0h, tendo parado depois. Agora parece vir mais uma célula em direção a Lisboa.


----------



## criz0r (28 Mai 2016 às 03:34)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada, avizinha-se uma noite potencialmente animada..


----------



## Tufao André (28 Mai 2016 às 03:41)

Chuva moderada por aqui desde as 3h20 acompanhada de bastante vento!! Bela madrugada de temporal que se pôs no final de Maio 

Durante o dia alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados esporádicos de curta duração, portanto pouco significativos, com algum vento moderado de S a acompanhar


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 04:31)

Festa à vista:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 04:46)

Rachie disse:


> Pouco intensa, já choveu mais



Gosto deste efeito! 

Continuam os aguaceiros aqui, mas fracos embora de pingos grossos. Mais um grupo de pequenas células passa na Caparica em direcção a Almada e Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 04:54)

david 6 disse:


> resumo da noite: mol
> fui para a FiCor (feira internacional da cortiça) em Coruche, havia um desfile que acabava às 00h por volta das 23.45h acabou, começou a chover bem fugiu tudo e depois quando era 1h e algo volta a chover com força na altura do DJ foge tudo de novo  e à pouco quando abalei de lá grande chuvada que estava aquilo era só lençóis de água pelas ruas de Coruche , os carros todos muito devagarinho tal a intensidade da chuva
> e neste momento pela Fajarda, chuva forte



Sem dúvida:

Coruche (IPMA):

0h - 1h: 0,6 mm
1h - 2h: *14,1 mm*
2h - 3h: *8,5 mm
______________
Total: 23,2 mm*

*Maio: 126,9 mm *(a média é 44 mm)


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 05:09)

Ainda longe mas a manter boa actividade eléctrica, à medida que a área de CAPE mais favorável se vai aproximando da costa. As células deslocam-se mais rapidamente que essa área, por isso ao chegarem perto da costa nesta altura perdem a actividade.






Previsão para as 4h de hoje:





7h





Análise da 1h, as células que têm maior actividade eléctrica correspondem à frente oclusa em lenta aproximação:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 05:18)

Aproxima-se:











Chuva moderada agora a impossibilitar a visão de eventuais descargas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 05:29)

Um certo dilúvio por Almada, suponho:





Célula vermelha perto de Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 05:32)

Dilúvio agora aqui!
Fenomenal, granizo!!

Trovão 5h30

Rua inundada quase instantaneamente.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 05:35)

Descarga: 5h34
Trovão abafado pela chuva, apenas 8 segundos depois.


----------



## AMFC (28 Mai 2016 às 05:48)

Hoje houve despertador à s. Pedro, chove torrencialmente.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 05:54)

Fantásticas células.


----------



## AMFC (28 Mai 2016 às 06:01)

Promete ser uma manhã com muita animação para a zona, talvez faça sentido um aviso por parte do IPMA não ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2016 às 06:13)

Trovoada! 

EDIT 06:18 - Relâmpago seguido de trovão, menos audível que o 1º.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 06:19)

Boas!
Acordei com a ventania incrível que se sente lá fora. As janelas tremem com tudo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 06:19)

Finalmente soube o que é um eco laranja/vermelho a passar mesmo por cima 







E desconfio que pode ter havido danos nas instalações do Rock in Rio:


----------



## jorgeanimal (28 Mai 2016 às 06:22)

Relâmpagos mesmo por cima da Lourinhã. Hummm o doce despertar...


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 06:26)

Esta ouviu-se bem, apesar de longe:






Trovão agora também, forte! 5:26:20 utc


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 06:29)

O IPMA esqueceu-se do aviso amarelo para Lsboa... 

*8 mm* em menos de 15 minutos em Santo Amaro, que nem sequer apanhou em cheio com o eco laranja/vermelho.

A estação aqui do bairro estava inoperacional


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 06:32)

É incrível a ventania por aqui. As rajadas são mais fortes que a da nortada. Trovoada ainda não ouvi.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 06:38)

Eco vermelho no meio do estuário do Tejo, entre Cacilhas e Montijo é muito suspeito, aquilo pode ter algum fenómeno extremo de vento, pelo aspecto com que têm passado aqui as células.
Passou de verde a vermelho em 5/10 minutos.






















Novos trovões agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2016 às 06:39)

Continuo a ouvir trovões esporadicamente, mas agora bastante mais longe.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 06:47)

Ouvi um trovão longínquo há bocado.
A situação acalmou bastante e só chove moderado. Nada justifica estar acordado a esta hora, então boa noite (?).


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 07:00)

A única descarga, das que foram suficientemente visíveis, que consegui apanhar. Foi a mais próxima daqui até. Falta ver os vídeos todos.
Nesta altura ainda não chovia. Depois... já não havia máquina para ninguém... tomou o banho do dia. 

5h43 (4:43:11 utc) WSW


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 07:14)

O dilúvio aqui foi suficiente para saltarem as tampas dos esgotos pluviais.

Mas o mais espectacular foram as nuvens... uma _whale's mouth_ e _shelf cloud_.

Mesmo agora, já com o pós-frontal à vista, o céu está fantástico.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 07:47)

Possível _whale's mouth_ e _shelf cloud:_
(horas utc)

4:56  WSW
_




_
4:58  SW
_




_
5:00  SW





5:00  SW





5:02  SSW





5:02  SW





5:03 SSE





5:04 SSW





5:04 Sul


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia,  
13 graus pela vila de Mafra 
Céu limpo e vento moderado. 
Belas couves a norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2016 às 09:18)

Bom dia a todos. Também aqui a chuva foi muita durante toda a noite... parou ás 8h.


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2016 às 10:39)

Por volta das 6:12 acordei com trovão algo próximo e ainda ouvi mais uns 3 mas mais fracos. Isto por Vialonga.


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2016 às 10:52)

Parece que se aproxima de Lisboa uma célula de eco laranja.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2016 às 11:33)

Por aqui praticamente toda a noite foi regada com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, bem como no decorrer desta manhã, apesar de ter parado de chover neste momento.
O céu continua escuro.
Já choveu mais do que aquilo que eu esperava.
Agora as hortas é cada vez se estão a atrasar mais, e já para a semana já estamos em junho.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 11:39)

Boas!
Depois de uma madrugada chuvosa e ventosa, eis que o dia segue com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Estão *20,0°C*. Não espero mais chuva hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2016 às 11:43)

Bela a celula a oeste, céu espectacular. 

A reportar de Monte Godel,  Mafra


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2016 às 11:57)




----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2016 às 12:02)

IPMA tem 2 descargas a sul de Coruche às 5.36h e 5.50h UTC, eu não dei por nada, mas tenho um amigo que disse que os viu, só dei pela chuva que acordei a essa hora, bom acumulado hoje principalmente logo graças ao inicio da madrugada como referi também em Coruche, sigo com *28mm*, Coruche tem quase 30mm, de momento céu com abertas


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2016 às 12:03)




----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2016 às 12:07)

Boas

Logo ao inicio da manha uma trovoada por aqui ainda deram uns 10 mas algo distantes nunca foi perto, acumulados 4,4mm até ao momento e 141,4mm este mês  que todos os meses fossem assim 

Agora estão 17,8ºC e 85%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2016 às 12:32)

O céu junto à linha de Costa está practicamente limpo, para interior está cheio de nuvens.  O vento está forte,  estou a cota 150 m. Os eucaliptos abanam por todo lado.


----------



## Candy (28 Mai 2016 às 12:43)

Boas,
Dia de sol com algumas nuvens e vento moderado, em Peniche.
Noite quente. Às 6h30 acordei e chovia com muita intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2016 às 13:21)

vista para o Interior, tem 2 torres







para este lado sol, está a surgir agora mais nuvens mas estou a ver isto muito murcho , vou a Coruche agora


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 13:28)

david 6 disse:


> vista para o Interior, tem 2 torres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A instabilidade mais significativa foi entre as 3h e as 7h. O tempo só vai melhorar a partir de agora.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2016 às 13:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> A instabilidade mais significativa foi entre as 3h e as 7h. O tempo só vai melhorar a partir de agora.



pois eu sei, mas pensei que talvez ainda tivesse alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde, mas também não posso reclamar com 28mm acumulado


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2016 às 13:37)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora! Parece que veio do nada... 
*Edit:* E já passou...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2016 às 15:05)

E chove outra vez... aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2016 às 15:46)

A tarde aqui segue com vento fraco a moderado, e com períodos de aguaceiros fracos fracos.
O vento piorou desde o final da hora de almoço.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2016 às 15:55)

caiu um aguaceiro em geral fraco agora


----------



## TekClub (28 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

por aqui não chove só vento forte...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2016 às 16:17)

Eu quando durmo é como uma pedra  
Graças ao trabalhão do StormRic percebi o que aconteceu durante a madrugada, obrigado!

*6,1 mm* acumulados, neste dia que desse ser dos últimos dias de chuva da Primavera.


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2016 às 16:44)

Com os aguaceiros do dia vou com 4,8mm, aguaceiros algo intensos mas muito curtos.

Máxima de 20,3ºC
Mínima de 13,4ºC

Agora estão 16,7ºC, 92%Hr e vento moderado a rajada máxima vai nos 47km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Mai 2016 às 17:40)

Lagoa de Albufeira agradável cerca da hora do almoço, bastante mais suave do que em Lisboa. De Este para Oeste assim:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 18:06)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Lagoa de Albufeira agradável cerca da hora do almoço, bastante mais suave do que em Lisboa. De Este para Oeste assim



Está liindo! Cheio de azul e kitesurfers! Belas fotos!

Por aqui o céu está bem despejado, com cumulus mediocris ocasionais, um congestus neste momento a Sul a dirigir-se precisamente para aí.

Bastante neblina e vento de WSW.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 18:19)

Boas!
Por aqui reina a ventania. Esperava mais instabilidade...
Parece que vamos ter um começo de Junho bem quente.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 18:28)

Três time-lapses de hoje, em 4K, vale a pena ver na melhor resolução possível.

O primeiro começa de madrugada logo a seguir ao dilúvio das 5h30.
Começa às 5h37 e termina às 6h11. O intervalo das frames é de 0,5 segundos, movimento acelerado cerca de 15 vezes (1 segundo de vídeo = 15 segundos reais).
Mostra pelo menos as seguintes descargas:

Aos *4 segundos*, frame 3 (não identificada pelo IPMA, seria às 4:38 utc aprox.);
*15 seg*, frame 26 ( *DEA 4:43:11, de +17,3 kAmp*); captada em foto já publicada antes;
*39 seg*, frame 27 (*DEA 4:51:11, de 140,9 kAmp*), a descarga mais potente de hoje até ao momento;
*59 seg*, frame 10, esta mostra perfeitamente os raios, vou extrair a frame, não registada pelo IPMA, seria algures cerca das 4:58 utc (?).

O vídeo mostra ainda a passagem da _*shelf cloud*_ e _*whales's mouth*_ , não sei se concordam com estas denominações mas foi o que me pareceu :



O segundo vídeo mostra a restante passagem da frente oclusa até o céu se abrir; também acelerado 15 vezes; não tem descargas à primeira vista:



O terceiro vídeo mostra a única grande célula que passou aqui durante a manhã, já no pós-frontal:


----------



## JTavares (28 Mai 2016 às 19:08)

Trovoada nem vê-la.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 19:20)

StormRic disse:


> Três time-lapses de hoje, em 4K, vale a pena ver na melhor resolução possível.
> 
> O primeiro começa de madrugada logo a seguir ao dilúvio das 5h30.
> Começa às 5h37 e termina às 6h11. O intervalo das frames é de 0,5 segundos, movimento acelerado cerca de 15 vezes (1 segundo de vídeo = 15 segundos reais).
> ...


Brutal a whale's mouth! O movimento das nuvens é simplesmente .


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> Três time-lapses de hoje, em 4K, vale a pena ver na melhor resolução possível.
> 
> O primeiro começa de madrugada logo a seguir ao dilúvio das 5h30.
> Começa às 5h37 e termina às 6h11. O intervalo das frames é de 0,5 segundos, movimento acelerado cerca de 15 vezes (1 segundo de vídeo = 15 segundos reais).
> ...



Muito bom!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2016 às 19:39)

Célula perdida? Desta não esperava, chove moderado


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2016 às 19:47)

vem aguaceiros do outro lado do Tejo, céu a metade W já está todo nublado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2016 às 19:52)

E-SE-S


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 19:54)

Que chuvada! Não estava nada à espera!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

Neste momento a Oeste, uma célula com uma base convectiva bastante activa:

20h00 (19:00 utc) Oeste


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 20:05)

Chove bem outra vez. Quem diria...


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2016 às 20:26)

começou a chover  mas com o pôr do sol ao fundo


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 20:44)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2016 às 20:54)

Quadrante Sul há cerca de 10 minutos:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2016 às 20:58)

Boas,
Dia ventoso na zona oeste
Por Volta das 19:15 caiu um aguaceiro em Mafra.  Neste momento no vale da Mangancha,  Mafra,  estão 15,2 graus. 
Pena não estar Céu limpo e vento nulo,  para presenciar a forte inversão em ação. 

Há pouco


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 21:01)

Aguaceiros + pôr-do-sol = arco-íris a ESE

20h28 (19:28 utc) SSE


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 21:02)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Apanhaste-o!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2016 às 21:14)

Por aqui desde as 18h caíram vários aguaceiros fortes...


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 21:27)

20h28 Oeste





20h28 SE





20h37 WNW





Nada de ilusões...
20h40 SW





Hoje de manhã:

6h50 SW





7h12 SW





7h12 SSE


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2016 às 21:39)

StormRic disse:


> 20h28 Oeste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bom!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2016 às 21:52)

Chove torrencialmente aqui, marcando bem a despedida de Maio


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 21:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito bom!



Obrigado! Tenho cá uma sorte por ter esta vista 



guisilva5000 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente aqui, marcando bem a despedida de Maio



Essa deve ser mesmo a última célula do dia.

Aqui não chove, está tudo mais para norte e para o interior. A circulação já se faz de Oeste a rodar para WNW até, nada à vista ou no radar de significativo a vir do mar agora.

Os acumulados do mês ficaram excepcionais em muitos locais. Daqui a pouco já publico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mai 2016 às 00:04)

Acho que a estação do Cacém voltou ao ativo quanto à precipitação, provavelmente o proprietário mudou o pluviômetro. 

Acumulado: *13,5 mm* (10,4 mm em apenas 1 hora - das 06h às 07h)

Mínima: *11,1ºC*
Máxima: *19,1ºC
*
Amanhã será o último dia de chuva (se é que chove) e dia 30 o último dia de temperaturas amenas. Pelos modelos a ISO 10ºC é para ficar e a chuva nem vê-la. 

O Atlântico continua instável, mas com o aproximar do Verão, as cut-offs já não têm a mesma força. Independemente disso, este já se tornou um Maio memorável, diria "à moda antiga" se fosse mais velho  Este ano o calor vem mesmo só em Junho.


----------



## Rachie (29 Mai 2016 às 01:28)

Hoje outra vez à mesma hora!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2016 às 02:10)

Para terminar a ilustração do dia de ontem:

a meio da tarde

aguaceiros ao poente e anoitecer


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2016 às 02:14)

Rachie disse:


> Hoje outra vez à mesma hora!



 esse "spot" é um bom pluviómetro visual...
essa chuva passou mesmo aqui em frente, trajectória oeste-leste.


----------



## Rachie (29 Mai 2016 às 02:16)

StormRic disse:


> essa chuva passou mesmo aqui em frente, trajectória oeste-leste.


Sim, eu estava para sair do bar e vir para casa quando começou a chover. Fui acompanhando pelo radar o trajecto para saber se me devia aventurar (ou seja, esperei que parasse  )


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2016 às 02:31)

depois não tive tempo para meter, por volta das 20h30min no aguaceiro com pôr do sol estava assim:






e para terminar em beleza, sol com chuva deu nisto:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2016 às 02:37)

david 6 disse:


> e para terminar em beleza, sol com chuva deu nisto:



Este arco-íris fartou-se de viajar, desde aqui da costa... 

A foto da chuva ao poente está artística


----------



## criz0r (29 Mai 2016 às 04:13)

Boa noite, estava precisamente em Cacilhas quando caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte há cerca de 2h, de resto foi um dia ontem com alguns aguaceiros fortes principalmente de madrugada. Tudo calmo por agora e 15,3ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2016 às 08:54)

Bom dia a todos. Vários períodos de chuva forte durante a noite. Agora chove fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2016 às 10:14)

Aqui a manhã deste último fim domingo de maio acordou cinzenta, e agora neste momento começou a cair uns aguaceiros moderados.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2016 às 10:18)

Em Caneças ontem o valor da precipitação ficou nos 10,4mm.

O mês segue nos 135,7mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2016 às 11:14)

StormRic disse:


> O vídeo mostra ainda a passagem da _*shelf cloud*_ e _*whales's mouth*_ , não sei se concordam com estas denominações mas foi o que me pareceu :


Que espectáculo!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2016 às 12:40)

Boas,
Aqui vai uma reportagem da zona oeste,basicamente no 2ºlocal de seguimento e aldeias próximas.
As fotos da celula de ontem, mas com mais qualidade, as de ontem foram tiradas com o telemóvel.

Aquele casario pertence a Pedra Amassada (vale) , Monte Godel e Bracial (cume), tratam-se de pequenas povoações  da zona norte do concelho de Mafra, o limite com  o concelho Torres Vedras fica relativamente perto.






















No 2º local de seguimento.






Impressionante a dimensão das ervas, nunca tinha visto isto assim, quando secarem, vai ser um gatilho para aquilo que sabe...






Videiras com carregamento promissor, vamos ver.






Vale da Mangancha, um pouco mais para oeste.






Encosta sul com cores primaveris.






Uma nuvem mais negra.






Para finalizar, Palácio da Pena visto da vila de Mafra, com o zoom no máximo.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2016 às 13:27)

Boas

Mínima de 14,8ºC

A madrugada foi de alguns aguaceiros que deixaram apenas 0,4mm 

O mês acaba assim com um total acumulado de uns incríveis *142,2mm *que veio repor a normalidade este Ano até agora!!
*
*E agora acabou a instabilidade  venha de lá o calor que já está ai ao virar da esquina.

Neste momento sol e temperatura de 20,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2016 às 13:42)

Ontem em Alcabideche acumulou *8,4 mm*, fazendo o acumulado mensal subir para os *87,1 mm.*
Mês de maio que vai ser relembrado nos próximos anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2016 às 13:49)

Boa tarde. Por aqui ainda caem alguns aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2016 às 16:16)

céu escuro por aqui, caiu 3 ou 4 pingos mas não passou disso, o radar está aguaceiro fraco próximo mas está nisto há imenso tempo até parece que não se move
19.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2016 às 16:35)

chegou agora o aguaceiro fraco, 19.5ºC


----------



## fsl (29 Mai 2016 às 16:44)

Em Nova-Oeiras hoje já não choveu, e o acumulado de Maio vai em 103.6 mm...


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2016 às 18:32)

Máxima de hoje 21,4ºC

Agora estão 19,8ºC já com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Geopower (29 Mai 2016 às 18:41)

por Glória do Ribatejo céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de NW. Panorâmica para SE(captado com telemóvel). A mancha visivel no radar.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2016 às 19:33)

tive na baixa de Coruche na ultima hora e teve a chover IPMA tem 0.2mm na ultima hora acho pouco, na vila deve ter sido mais
aqui na Fajarda tive *1mm* que é o acumulado de hoje
aguaceiro depois de passar:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

Boas,
*16,1ºC* e vento moderado.
Venham lá esses dias de sol com nortada moderada a forte a acelerar ao final da tarde.
Não vejo calor, pelo menos para esta zona, com corrente NO, fica difícil.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2016 às 15:19)

*22.1ºC*, algumas nuvens no céu com abertas e um ventinho em geral fraco com rajadas moderadas


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2016 às 15:43)

o vento passou se do nada durante uns 15seg e a seguir acalmou logo, deu rajada de *40km/h* naqueles 15seg


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Mai 2016 às 19:34)

No Campus da Justiça tarde de céu azul e uns farrapinhos de nuvens a passear, temperatura agradável mas bastante vento. No metro belavista/olaias às 17h  assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mai 2016 às 19:50)

Dia calmo e de Primavera, crescem flores por tudo o que é sítio e as formigas já saem em força à procura de alimento. 

Máxima: *21,3ºC*
Mínima: *12,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2016 às 20:09)

minima: *10.3ºC*
máxima: *22.7ºC*
actual: *19.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2016 às 20:48)

*15,8ºC*
Nortada moderada a forte.
Amanhã a nortada estará um pouco mais intensa.

UV a tocar no máximo, a malta que não se entusiasme nas idas à praia.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2016 às 22:08)

Boas

Máxima de 23,9ºC
Mínima de 14,1ºC

Rajada máxima de 29km/h

A partir de amanha excelentes dias de praia aqui pelo menos, com pouco vento e máximas em torno dos 30ºC


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2016 às 00:51)

Boa noite

Porque é de azul que foram os últimos dois dias, aqui ficam os vídeos que contam a história simples do domingo, dia 29:


e da 2ªfeira dia 30:

Amanhecer de belas cores, com a Lua em quarto minguante:

Halo solar pela tarde, enquanto ainda desfilavam cirrus e cirrostratus:

Fica uma foto deste halo 22º:






Alguma nortada na tarde de hoje, não mais do que moderada.

No domingo a máxima foi apenas de *19,4ºC* pelas 16h40 e na 2ª já subiu aos *21,3ºC*, às 16h. Não é possível indicar as mínimas por a estação estar desligada de noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2016 às 08:44)

Boas, 

Como esperado, o vento já sopra  moderado a forte ,  logo à tarde promete soprar ainda mais. 
15,8 graus 

Capacete na serra.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2016 às 12:32)

Bom dia!
Hoje estou por torres novas...
Algumas nuvens vão aparecendo e o vento é fraco. Temperatura agradável.
Belo dia para passear


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2016 às 13:16)

Viva

Mínima de 14,4ºC

Dia de Céu limpo e vento fraco quase nulo!

Temperatura atual 24,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Mai 2016 às 16:04)

*27ºC*, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco


----------



## homem do mar (31 Mai 2016 às 17:50)

Boas por aqui dia agradável com máxima de 27.9 por agora 24.9 e algum vento.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mai 2016 às 18:20)

minima: *9.7ºC*
maxima: *28.0ºC*
actual: *26ºC*, já com céu limpo e mais algum vento

para amanhã espero uns 32ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mai 2016 às 19:12)

Pelas 7h30, nas ruas onde não batia o sol, os carros escorriam muita água, fazendo lembrar os dias de Março. 

Máxima: *24,7ºC*
Mínima: *12,3ºC
*
Algumas rajadas moderados, pico de 47 km/h. Vento que soube bem o calorzinho. 

Tive hoje a 528 metros de altura   Onde será...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2016 às 19:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelas 7h30, nas ruas onde não batia o sol, os carros escorriam muita água, fazendo lembrar os dias de Março.
> 
> Máxima: *24,7ºC*
> Mínima: *12,3ºC
> ...



Altura não, altitude, Cruz Alta ou Palácio da Pena, certo?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2016 às 20:44)

*17,4ºC *por Alcabideche.
Nortada com rajadas fortes.

Curioso ver o capacete a tentar formar-se entre a Peninha e Pedra Amarela, mas não passa disso, uma tentativa.  Dá ideia que é o vento de N/NE que está a dificultar a a formação do dito cujo.


----------



## Toby (31 Mai 2016 às 21:09)

Boa noite 

Agora 18.1° maxi hoje 24.3° 
com o céu azul todo vai bem… 






teste autonomia sem alimentação solar: 14 dias, 112 fotografias = bateria 76%!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mai 2016 às 22:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Altura não, altitude, Cruz Alta ou Palácio da Pena, certo?


Cruz Alta. Não sei a quantos metros se ergue o Palácio da Pena e se é mais alto que a cruz?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2016 às 22:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cruz Alta. Não sei a quantos metros se ergue o Palácio da Pena e se é mais alto que a cruz?



A cruz alta é o ponto mais alto da serra, mas por acaso ao olhar para carta militar vejo 528 mts na santa eufemia e palacio da pena, o que é confuso, talvez o @StormRic  possa  esclarecer um pouco.


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2016 às 23:05)

Máxima de hoje *27,6ºC*

Agora estão 18,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2016 às 19:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cruz Alta. Não sei a quantos metros se ergue o Palácio da Pena e se é mais alto que a cruz?





jonas_87 disse:


> A cruz alta é o ponto mais alto da serra, mas por acaso ao olhar para carta militar vejo 528 mts na santa eufemia e palacio da pena, o que é confuso, talvez o @StormRic  possa  esclarecer um pouco.



Cruz Alta é 529 m
Torre do relógio do Palácio da Pena está a 528 m (no topo, porque no terreno é menos de 510 m).
Santa Eufémia, no terreno é bastante mais baixo, 463 m na cruz, mas o topo de alguma das antenas pode ser usado como vértice e chegar a mais de 500 m.
A estátua do Gigante, o Guerreiro, Guardião ou simplesmente do Barão de Eschwege (?) no Parque da Pena, 478 m.
Já agora fica aqui uma foto tirada a 530 m de altitude  exactamente há três anos atrás, por coincidência um dia de céu limpo como hoje, com neblina ao largo da costa, alguma bruma sobre o horizonte em terra, e visibilidade boa, até Montejunto do lado direito:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2016 às 19:58)

StormRic disse:


> Cruz Alta é 529 m
> Torre do relógio do Palácio da Pena está a 528 m (no topo, porque no terreno é menos de 510 m).
> Santa Eufémia, no terreno é bastante mais baixo, 463 m na cruz, mas o topo de alguma das antenas pode ser usado como vértice e chegar a mais de 500 m.
> A estátua do Gigante, o Guerreiro, Guardião ou simplesmente do Barão de Eschwege (?) no Parque da Pena, 478 m.
> Já agora fica aqui uma foto tirada a 530 m de altitude  exactamente há três anos atrás, por coincidência um dia de céu limpo como hoje, com neblina ao largo da costa, alguma bruma sobre o horizonte em terra, e visibilidade boa, até Montejunto do lado direito:



Grande foto!!!
Agora é que vi enganei-me disse Santa Eufemia em vez de Cruz Alta, sim Santa Eufemia fica mais baixo sem dúvida.
Esta foto é daquelas que dá logo para concluir que a cruz alta tem mais altitude, mas ao ver a carta só aparece a Pena com 528 metros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2016 às 23:45)

Fic


StormRic disse:


> Cruz Alta é 529 m
> Torre do relógio do Palácio da Pena está a 528 m (no topo, porque no terreno é menos de 510 m).
> Santa Eufémia, no terreno é bastante mais baixo, 463 m na cruz, mas o topo de alguma das antenas pode ser usado como vértice e chegar a mais de 500 m.
> A estátua do Gigante, o Guerreiro, Guardião ou simplesmente do Barão de Eschwege (?) no Parque da Pena, 478 m.
> Já agora fica aqui uma foto tirada a 530 m de altitude  exactamente há três anos atrás, por coincidência um dia de céu limpo como hoje, com neblina ao largo da costa, alguma bruma sobre o horizonte em terra, e visibilidade boa, até Montejunto do lado direito:


Também tive a essa altura!

Fica aqui o link: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/parque-e-palacio-da-pena-31-de-maio-de-2016.8781/


----------

